# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Aquario de Julio Macieira (passado um ano)

## Julio Macieira

Em 01/08/2005 iniciei a montagem deste aquario.

No fim de uma passagem por um aquario de corais moles e um outro mais misto, resolvi desta vez que o meu aquario seria maioritariamente de SPS.
Toda a minha iluminação foi alterada, e substituída por lâmpadas T5 (2 Iluminarias 1.20 T5 ATI 4x56W + 2 Iluminarias de 90 T5 ATI 4x36W)
Até hoje que este tipo de iluminação permanece no meu sistema. Se bem que tenha trocado regularmente as lâmpadas de 6 em 6 meses, estou satisfeito com este tipo de iluminação, quer a nível de crescimentos, quer ao nível da sua coloração.



C 210 x L 60 x A 60 - 756L 

Substrato: 
60Kg Cálcite (Aquatic Nature - CALCIALITH)
60kg Argalive (aragonita viva Caribe Sea)
30kg Areia branca de silica
45kg Argamax (aragonita Caribe Sea)

Rocha Viva: 150 kg 

Sump:
DIY (1.10x45x40) 198L


Skimmers: (ambos funcionam alternadamente)
H&S 3x2001 
EscumadorATI

Refrigerador: 
Modelo construido pelo Fernando Ribeiro da Seahorse

Reposição de cálcio e carbonatos: 
Deltec PF 601S (2500L) alimentado por uma Bomba de Fole IWAKI KBR3X de 180ml/minuto. (Trabalha 24 horas) tendo RowaLith C+ 

Reator de Kalkwasser Deltec KM 500S alimentado por uma Bomba Peristáltica Prominent DULCO®flex (0216) de 1,8l/hora.

O reactor de kalkwasser esta ligado a uma boia de nivel Deltec Aquastat 1000 com um relogio, que repõe toda a agua evaporada apenas no período nocturno do meu aquario, entre as 08:00 e as 16:00.


Iluminação: 

2 Iluminárias 1.20 T5 ATI 4x56W + 2 Iluminárias de 90 T5 ATI 4x36W

Circulação interna:

2 Turbelle Stream 6000 + 2 Turbelle Stream 6100 (com multicontrolador 7094 )

Retorno da Sump para o aquario: 

OR 6500 (Aqua Medic)

1 Grounding Probe

Controlador de PH Aqua Medic ligado ao reactor de cálcio e regulado para 6.10 

Sal: Tropical Marin (Pro-Reef), Red Sea, Aqua Medic, Reef Cristal, Ocean
Utilizo várias marcas de sal que vou usando sempre diferentes cada vez que acaba cada saco. 
Faço normalmente trocas parciais de 125L semanais.

Parâmetros:

- Ca 360-420
- KH 7,0-8,0
- pH 8,0-8,2
- Nitratos 0
- Fosfatos: 0


Manutenção

Adições diárias:

Aminoacid (Korallen-Zucht) 6 gotas 

Adições semanais:

Reefbooster (Prodibio) 2 ampolas (vou alterando a adição deste produto com Oganics (Fauna Marin))


Adições quinzenais:

Biodigest (Prodibio) 1 ampola (1/1000L)
Bioptim (Prodibio) 3 ampolas (1/200L)

É raro fazer a adição de iodo ao meu sistema. Sem grande critério, utilizo esporadicamente Iodo da Kent 


Alimentação:

Muito variada: Artémia, larvas brancas, larvas vermelhas, camarão picado, Cyclope Ezz, granulados, Algas liofilizadas (várias), Zooplex (Kent), mariscos picados, peixe, artémia descapsulada, etc.

Peixes:

1 - Zebrassomas flavescens 
1 - Euxiphipops navarchus
1 - Ctenochaetus strigosus
1 - Zebrasoma gemmatum
1 - Pseudanthias squampinnis (macho)
6 - Pseudanthias squampinnis (fêmeas)
2 - Palhaços (Black ocellaris)
1 - Paracirrhites forsteri
1 - Six Line

*
Invertebrados:*

1 Enoplometopus occidentalis
8 Ofiuros
60 Nassários
1 Formia Sp.
6 Lysmata seticaudata
4 Lysmata debelius
4 Lysmata amboinensis
12 Hermias
5 Protula magnifica
4 Tridacna crocea
6 Tubo snail
1 Holothuria edulis
1 Strombus snail
4 Calcinus laevimanus

*Corais:*

4 Pocillopora damicormis
2 Stylophora pistillata (Rosa e Verde)
1 Seriatopora hystrix
1 Euphyllia ancora
1 Euphyllia divisa 
1 Acanthastrea lordhowensis
1 Blastomussa merletti
1 Catalaphyllia jardinei
3 Seriatopora caliedrum (1 Rosa e 2 Verdes)
1 Acropora echinata
1 Pavona cactus
1 Acropora  efflorescens
1 Acropora humilis
1 Acropora lila
1 Montipora australiensis
3 Montipora incrustata sp.
3 Acropora hyacinthus
2 Ricordeas


Várias acroporas formosas e Acroporas sp. não identificadas.



Para facilitar a pesquisa de algum assunto no que diz respeito ao meu aquario. Resolvi fazer este indice para poupar algum trabalho de pesquisa nas mais de 24 páginas de descrições

- SETUP
- MONTAGEM
- SUMP
- ILUMINAÇÃO
- INTRODUÇÃO DE SPS
- TROCAS DE AGUA
- A CHEGADA DAS ALGAS
- O FIM DAS ALGAS
- O PRIMEIRO ANO




O ciclo
13/08/2005

20/09/2005

As algas 14-10-2005

O fim das algas 29-10-2005


01-12-2005


10-03-2006

05/07/2006


16-10-2006


11-11-2006


14-02-2007


16-04-2007


03-06-2007


09-07-2007


27-07-2007

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá:  

Passados pouco mais de um ano da sua montagem, e com mais de 500 respostas e 19,718 vizualizações. Chegou a altura de abrir um novo tópico onde colocar a evolução do meu aquario.


Australiensis






A minha ultima introdução (2ª tentativa)

----------


## Luis Carrilho

está simplesmente...LINDO !!! :yb677:   :yb677:  
imagino que causa um impacto tremendo a quem o vê pela 1ª vez ao vivo,não é Julio?? :SbRequin2:  
á exactamente um ano tinhas o aqua transformado num jardim de algas e agora é o que se vê...uma obra de arte. :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
quem sabe se para o ano não sou eu tanbem a comemorar uma efeméride dessas hehe. :SbSourire:  
grande abraço Julio.

----------


## Joao Quaresma

Boas Julio,

o teu reef esta maravilhoso, gostaria de um dia ter um assim. Tenhos umas questões que me poderás responder:
segundo descriminas tens apenas iluminação T5 e pelo que vi é suficiente para o desenvolvimento de SPS e LPS sem necessidade de HQI, eu estou a montar um reef de 120(c)x70(l)x50(a) tambem para SPS e LPS e alguns peixes, que iluminação aconselhas?
Usas o reactor de Ca 24H por dia, desligas durante algum tempo ou usas um controlador de Ph que regula a entrada do CO2 no reactor?
Que controlador de Ph aconselhas, um que controle a quantidade de CO2 que é injectado no reactor ou um que ligue e desligue o reactor (eu tenho um reactor de Ca igual ao teu)?
Tiveste o reactor de Ca ligado desde o inicio do reef?


Obrigado,

Joao Quaresma.

----------


## António Paes

Palavras para quê  :yb677:   :yb677:  ?... Estão aí alguns dos corais mais bonitos que já vi.
Boa sorte para o Pygoplites diacanthus, já agora qual a proveniência dele ( de que zona do globo veio ) ? Li no outro dia que a melhor proveniência deles era o Mar Vermelho, e que os da Indonésia morriam devido a intoxicação por cianeto.

António

----------


## João Castelo

Não conheço este aquario ao vivo mas deve ser uma coisa espectacular.

As fotos, por melhor que sejam, nunca substituem uma vista com o olho.

Gostaria um dia de dar uma espreitadela. :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Juca,

Obrigado por colocares as fotose atenderes ao meu chamado!! Afinal não perdeste a máquina!!  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Os meus mais sinceros parabéns para o que conseguiste em 1 ano. Sem dúvida um dos aquários de referência do nosso país. Incrivel como ainda não te fiz uma visita! Sim... eu sei!!! Não faltaram convites e oportunidades!

Abraço,
Diogo

PS - ainda melhor (se é que é possível pedir) era se não se vissem as bombas!!!!

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá João

Antes de mais obrigado a todos pelas palavras de agrado.


São muitas a questões para um tópico só, mas vou tentar resumidamente responder.




> que iluminação aconselhas?


1W por litro.

Temos relactos na NET de aquarios bem sucedidos, iluminados por T8, T5, HQI, etc...
Estécticamente pode eventualmente a iluminação combinada HQI/T5 ser a mais equilibrada. Mas em termos de crescimento/desenvolvimento a iluminação florescente é o suficiente.




> Usas o reactor de Ca 24H por dia


Sim. Uso.




> usas um controlador de Ph que regula a entrada do CO2 no reactor?


Uso. No entanto, procuro que a entrada de CO2 seja regulada ao ponto de a valvula de corte de CO2 não tenha de entrar em funcionamento. Normalmente nunca a valvula terá de trabalhar, a não ser que o PH (6.4) que está programado, venha a ser atingido.





> Que controlador de Ph aconselhas, um que controle a quantidade de CO2 que é injectado no reactor ou um que ligue e desligue o reactor (eu tenho um reactor de Ca igual ao teu)?


Não me é possivel, adivinhar o modo de funcionamento do teu  :EEK!:  

o reactor tem um bom desempenho quando o afinamos numa relação 50/50, ou seja, tantos ml de agua, quanto os ml de CO2. A quantidade de cálcio que o teu sistema vai pecisar, vai ser a quantidade/dia, o teu reactor vai de ter de produzir.




> Tiveste o reactor de Ca ligado desde o inicio do reef?


Não. Entrou em funcionamento 5 mêses depois do inicio do aquaio.

----------


## José Alves

Boas.  :Olá:  

Há poucos dias tive o prazer de conhecer ao vivo o aquário do Júlio. Como já tive a oportunidade de o dizer em outro post, este aquário é seu dúvida, por menos para mim, um aquário bem interessante, com bastante cor e diversidade, nota-se bem com que paixão o Júlio liga-se a ele.  :Palmas:  
Júlio, sem dúvida no bom caminho, com essa dedicação, será sempre um bom reef. Parabéns. :SbOk3:  

Cumprimentos
José Alves

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Antonio




> Li no outro dia que a melhor proveniência deles era o Mar Vermelho


Correcto. Tomei cuidado a esse respeito. :SbOk:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Não conheço este aquario ao vivo mas deve ser uma coisa espectacular.
> 
> As fotos, por melhor que sejam, nunca substituem uma vista com o olho.
> 
> Gostaria um dia de dar uma espreitadela.   
> 
> Um abraço,
> 
> JC


João  :Pracima:  

Havendo disponibiliade de parte a parte, sem problemas.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Julio muitos parabens as cores no teu aqua sao uma maravilha !
Nesta foto no lado direito na parte de tras atras azul e uma Acropora Humilis ? 


O Pygoplites diacanthus esta comendo ? Estas dando Formula One com esponja ? Como trata os SPS/LPS ?

----------


## Micael Alves

palavras para quê muito bonito :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  
(qualquer dia faço-me convidado)

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Nesta foto no lado direito na parte de tras atras azul e uma Acropora Humilis ?


Correcto Roberto, Acropora Humilis




> O Pygoplites diacanthus esta comendo ? Estas dando Formula One com esponja ?


Tem comido para já bem. Spirulina e Artémia.




> Como trata os SPS/LPS ?


Para já apenas alimento com Red plancton.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,





> Como trata os SPS/LPS ?.





> Para já apenas alimento com Red plancton.


Tenho a impressão que o Roberto se referia ao comportamento do peixe em relação aos corais! Será que é reefsafe? É na minha opinião algo ousado colocar um Pygoplites num aqua como o teu!

Abraço e boa sorte,
Diogo

----------


## Manuel Faria

Tens aí um belo aqua Júlio :yb677:  . Oxalá eu consiga,um dia, ter algo de parecido.

Parabéns :Pracima:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Júlio,

Corroborando as palavras de parabéns, muito em especial tendo em conta toda a situação que esteve na base na mudanção deste 2º aquário, deixo-te umas questões para discussão:

1 - Considerando o crescimento dos corais e a luta pelo espaço, já notas algum efeito perverso da aleopatia (ou alelopatia) ? E guerra química de contacto ? Estás a usar carvão activado 24/7 ?

2 - Já notas algum efeito da "mudança de filosofia" quanto aos peixes: numa 1ª fase, poucos peixes, limitação de nutrientes; numa 2ª fase, acréscimo do número de peixes, mais carga orgânica ? isto é, a aposta na alimentação dos corais (tamém) através dessa carga orgânica acrescida está a resultar ?

3 - Como perspectivas o aquário daqui a um ano, com o crescimento dos corais que aí tens e a consequente crescente limitação de espaço ? Menos corais (muito) maiores ou um número semelhante de corais, com "podas" regulares ? - digo isto porque fiquei fascinado com o aquário do mês de Outubro da reefcentral, que está montado à base de 4 ou 5 corais, o maior dos quais uma Acropora millepora com cerca de 90x70 cms...e outros igualmente gigantes.


p.s.: ainda se notam aí algumas plantações de acroporas no substracto... :yb665:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Diogo




> Tenho a impressão que o Roberto se referia ao comportamento do peixe em relação aos corais! Será que é reefsafe?


Os relatos que encontramos acerca deste peixe não são preocupantes. O aquario esta bem povoado de SPs, sendo os LPs uma minoria. Para já não observei nada de estranho no comportamento deste animal.


João




> Considerando o crescimento dos corais e a luta pelo espaço, já notas algum efeito perverso da aleopatia (ou alelopatia) ? E guerra química de contacto ?


Não fica fácil prevenir a alelopatia num sistema tão povoado. Os corais até agora têm sido removido de sitio, para tentar evitar guerras quimicas.




> Estás a usar carvão activado 24/7 ?


Desde a vista do companheiro Gustavo, que estou a usar o carvão apenas 24 horas de 15 em 15 dias, antes da troca de agua, findo isso é removido e guardado numa caixa (humido) dentro do figorifico até proxima utilização. Utilizo o mesmo carvão 4 vezes apenas.




> Já notas algum efeito da "mudança de filosofia" quanto aos peixes: numa 1ª fase, poucos peixes, limitação de nutrientes; numa 2ª fase, acréscimo do número de peixes, mais carga orgânica ? isto é, a aposta na alimentação dos corais (tamém) através dessa carga orgânica acrescida está a resultar ?


Correcto João. Foi a minha opção.
Não observo nem melhorias, nem piorias  :yb624:  
Observo apenas uns pequenos focos de cianos que teimam em se fixar em zonas mais povoadas onde a circulação tem maior dificuldade de atingir.




> Como perspectivas o aquário daqui a um ano, com o crescimento dos corais que aí tens e a consequente crescente limitação de espaço ? Menos corais (muito) maiores ou um número semelhante de corais, com "podas" regulares ? - digo isto porque fiquei fascinado com o aquário do mês de Outubro da reefcentral, que está montado à base de 4 ou 5 corais, o maior dos quais uma Acropora millepora com cerca de 90x70 cms...e outros igualmente gigantes


Penso que o caminho irá passar por uma redução substâncial de espécies. Irei gradualmente selecionando as espécies que entender serem as mais interessantes, e por certo outras terei de remover. 

Admito a possibilidade de ficar reduzido a 10 a 12 corais sensivelmente.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Duas notas apenas:

- penso que vai ser gradualmente mais difícil controlar a alelopatia com carvão apenas nas alturas das TPA´s. Mas fico à espero dos resultados, para os aproveitar se for caso disso  :yb665:  

- essa "filosofia": menos corais, maiores; mais peixes, especialmente pequenos, tem aqui um forte e confesso adepto, como sabes.

No que respeita aos corais, só gostava de a ter conseguido aplicar desde o início, isto é, escolher SÓ as espécies que queria manter de futuro e colocar apenas essas no aquário. Mas, enfim, não consegui..., pelo que também vou fazer "ao contrário": esperar que cresçam os que lá estão (talvez mais um ainda)e, eventualmente mais tarde e depois de ver os resultados, fazer a selecção em função dos mesmos.

----------


## Ricardo Prata

julio esse teu AQUA.....eu acho que ficava hipenotizado só de olhar, muito lindo...isso é que me da animo PARABEMS

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá companheiros  
> 
> Passados pouco mais de um ano da sua montagem, e com mais de 500 respostas e 19,718 vizualizações. Chegou a altura de abrir um novo tópico onde colocar a evolução do meu aquario.
> 
> 
> Australiensis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :Olá: Boa tarde Julio
Parabéns pelo excelente trabalho e a partilha que dele fazes comnosco
Os epécimes exibidos são lindissimos mas este encanta-me em particular



Apreciei também o Pygoplites diacanthus que desejo se integre em pleno nesse teu sistema magnifico. Gostava de experimentar um dia dar esponja fresca e ver/analizar como reage um exemplar dessa espécie. Quem sabe tu possas vir a fazê-lo e partilhar a experiencia. 

A beleza dos corais, peixes, etc...é tal que praticamente absorve toda a nossa atenção, porém não posso deixar de concordar com o Diogo Lopes e assim referir o mesmo que ele refere relativamente a tentares esconder as bombas, quem sabe talvez com rocha falsa, como sugeri ao Tiago Garcia ou outro artificio que se revele ainda melhor.

Seja como for, parabéns  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo: e que tudo continue pelo melhor :SbOk3: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## João Paulo Matias

Juca, Juca, esse aquário parece estar cheio de problemas :SbClown:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Juca, Juca, esse aquário parece estar cheio de problemas


o maior problema que ele tem é não ser meu. :SbSourire2:  

 :yb624:

----------


## David Lemos

Nao, o problema é que acho que o Julio esta com uns corais muito grandes, e que umas podas nao lhe fariam mal :HaEbouriffe:  
Aliviava lhe o aqua :yb624:   ao nosso grande prazer :Coradoeolhos:  


vi raramente uma venda de frags do Julio nos particulares...

Falando a serio, o teu aqua esta muito bonito, em particular os corais, agora se tivesse corais desse tamanho e beleza, costava me corta-los :Admirado:  
Parabens, abraços e agradecimentos :SbOk3:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá:  

Obrigado a todos pelas palavras.

Como pelo menos alguns sabem, não tenho feito grandes mudas dos meus corais. A principal razão, deve-se ao facto de não ter condições para tais.

Mas, até ao dia  :yb665:  

Até lá, e porque estamos no fim-de-semana, no relax, aqui ficam as ultimas fotos. Desta vez algumas delas, de uma prespectiva fora de normal.

A  minha Catalaphyllia jardinei

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

As fotos estao lindas Julio, particularmente a Stylo  :tutasla:  
O que estas alimentando a Catalaphyllia ? Ela tem-se aguentado muito bem espero que continue !

----------


## Carlos Dias

Pois estas coisas deviam de ser proibidas.

Isto só provoca mais dependência nos já débéis adictos deste maléfico passatempo e que tentam desesperadamente um pequenino alivio e uma rápida recuperação.

ASSIM NÃO DÁ

----------


## Julio Macieira

> O que estas alimentando a Catalaphyllia ? Ela tem-se aguentado muito bem espero que continue !


Olá Roberto

Desesperadamente tenho-a mantido  :yb624:  

Não estou muito crédolo se terá grande futuro, mas até agora tenho a alimentado com várias misturas de comida (Larva vermelha, artémia,  camarão picado, cyclop Ezz, VitaChem, ovas, etc...)

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Olá Roberto
> 
> Desesperadamente tenho-a mantido  
> 
> Não estou muito crédolo se terá grande futuro, mas até agora tenho a alimentado com várias misturas de comida (Larva vermelha, artémia,  camarão picado, cyclop Ezz, VitaChem, ovas, etc...)


ahhh muito bem, o cyclop-eeze e do congelado ? O tamanho da comida e importante e o congelado raspado vai ser o sufeciente...as ovas sao de ostras ?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> o cyclop-eeze e do congelado ? O tamanho da comida e importante e o congelado raspado vai ser o sufeciente...as ovas sao de ostras ?


O cyclop-eeze é em pó. Acrescento sempre a papa que faço. 

As ovas, são do peixe marinho que consigo encontrar.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá juca  :Olá:  

Essas fotos tipo espelho estão espectaculares  :yb677:  

Ao lado da _S.histrix_, e em cima da _M.aquituberculata_ é uma _A.millepora_ (rosa)???

É dificil despresar essa _S.pistillata_, não me lembro de ver nenhuma mais bonita, parabens!

Ainda continuas a usar ATI Sun pro e ATI Blue plus? 50/50?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Ainda continuas a usar ATI Sun pro e ATI Blue plus? 50/50?


 :Olá:   Ricardo

Gradualmente estou a trocar as lampadas ATI Blue plus pelas actinicas da Aquacience. 

50% já foram trocadas, aguardo a troca das restantes a qualquer momento. Estécticamente não gostei das lampadas actinicas. Parece-me faltar-lhe "força" azul.

A relação Brancas/Azuis continua a ser de 50/50.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Estécticamente não gostei das lampadas actinicas. Parece-me faltar-lhe "força" azul.


Refereste às Aquascience blue? Quando dizes "força" azul queres dizer intensidade luminosa? ou é mesmo da cor azul?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Côr azul mesmo Ricardo.

Mas...ainda bem que existem os fins-de-semana, sempre podemos entreter-nos.

Desta vez utilizei a minha máquina subaquatica para tirar umas fotos, mesmo dentro de agua a alguns corais.

Ficam as macros:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

As fotos de baixo para cima estão demais!

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Wow !!! Que raio de camera e esta, preciso duma....os Corais nao ha palavras  :tutasla:   :tutasla:  Alguns destes corais sao novas adicoes ??? Nunca viu este, e Staghorn ?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Roberto  :Olá:  

Faz já uns bons meses que não entram corais no meu aquário. Tem estado é sempre no substrato.

Penso que sim. Penso que se trata de uma Staghorn, mas todas as opiniões são bem vindas para a sua correcta identificação.

Encontrei uma foto que ja tinha tirado engraçada.



Durante as TPA é normal alguns dos corais ficarem de "cabeça" de fora  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Durante as TPA é normal alguns dos corais ficarem de "cabeça" de fora


Nao faz mal...vai fazer lembrar ao coral do recife durante a mare baixa  :yb624:  
Agora cuidado com as bolas de Valonia !

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Agora cuidado com as bolas de Valonia !


É nesta altura uma das minhas preocupações. Como achas que poderia mais controlo sobre elas?

A introdução de um peixe?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> É nesta altura uma das minhas preocupações. Como achas que poderia mais controlo sobre elas?
> 
> A introdução de um peixe?


Um Siganus vulpinus ou Zebrasoma desjardinii pode comer mas nao ha guarantia...ja experimentaste Mithraculs sculptus {Mythrax sculptus} ???

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> É nesta altura uma das minhas preocupações. Como achas que poderia mais controlo sobre elas?
> 
> A introdução de um peixe?


Já tentaste um mithrax?

Eu já retirei uma mas foi com uma chave de fendas ou mesmo uma faca, lascando ligeiramente a rocha, para retirar mesmo onde estava agarrada.
Lembrei-me disto por causa da técnica que o A.Calfo ensinou para retirar actinodiscus e ricordeas das rochas sem que mexamos no pé...lembras-te? :HaEbouriffe: 

Claro se forem em vários pontos do aqua é complicado...eu retirei a rocha para fora, não fosse arrebentar a valonia.  :Admirado:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Não sei se o Mythrax  seria eficaz.  :yb663:  

Quando conseguir retirar os 2 YT vou ter de procurar desses peixinhos (Siganus vulpinus ou Zebrasoma desjardinii)

Tenho de lêr mais um pouco acerca desta alga.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Para poder tambem descançar um pouco durante o fim-de-semana, aqui ficam as ultimas da rodada  :yb624:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Tenho de lêr mais um pouco acerca desta alga.


http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/20...ture/index.php

----------


## Rui Bessa

Viva :Olá:  ,
Antes de mais os meus sinceros parabéns pelo magnifico reef que tens :Palmas:  
Corais com cores divinais :yb677:  



> Como pelo menos alguns sabem, não tenho feito grandes mudas dos meus corais.


Na minha modesta opinião, um aqua fica espectacular com as peças grandes, pois é aí que elas vão demonstrar toda a sua beleza nas cores e formas :tutasla:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## João Castelo

Lindas fotos e principalmente lindos corais.

É de se lhe tirar o  :Olá:  

Ao mais alto nivel.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá:  

Obrigado a todos pelas palavras de agrado, mas porque hoje é Domingo, aqui ficam mais umas fotos  :SbClown:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Juca,

Essas fotos dentro de água estão demais.
Mas nada se compara com a grandeza desse aquário ao vivo.


Quanto às algas.... tive até há bem pouco tempo no meu aquário um Siganus virgatus que me limpou todo e qualquer tipo de algas, inclusive essas que estão a tornar-se um problema no teu aquário. Só não tocava em Halimeda  :yb624:  

O virgatus para mim só tem um defeito e foi por isso que troquei o meu.... Na minha opinião são um bocado feios!  :SbClown:  
Já o vulpinus não é tão feio assim. Pode ser uma boa opção.

Um Abraço

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Julio, e como está (o meu coral preferido) o elegance Coral = Catalaphyllia jardinei? Os restantes estão espetaculares?

----------


## João Ribeiro

Júlio,

5*,os meus parabéns por essas fotos. :SbOk:  

Abraço,
João

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Julio, e como está (o meu coral preferido) o elegance Coral = Catalaphyllia jardinei? Os restantes estão espetaculares?


Olá João Carlos

A Catalaphyllia jardinei nunca esteve como chegou   :yb620:  
Está com mais de 6 mêses no meu aquario. O Eric da maneira como lhe a descrevi, disse-me que eventualmente não tem possibilidade de vingar.

Tenho muita dificuldade em manter LPS no meu sistema em geral. E ésta menina em particular tem de ser muito alimentada.

Assim que possivel tiro umas fotos dela em várias prespectivas para poder observar a evolução dela.

Quanto aos restantes.

Felizmente que vão bem por agora.

Boa circulação, Baixos niveis de nutrientes, trocas de agua regulares, estabilidade da reserva alcalina e boa luz são o que lhe é necessário para crescerem.


João Ribeiro

Tu foste um dos culpados, João.
Começo a acreditar que qualquer máquina pode tirar fotos boas. Há que tirar fotos e treinar. Elas são de borla, 1 ou 1000.

Ao fim de 1000, a primeira está boa de certeza.

O problema é a preguiça em tirar essas primeiras 1000   :yb624:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Juca,

Grandes fotos e grandes corais... tudo 5 estrelas - parabéns!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## José Alves

Olá Júlio  :Olá:  

Aquário excelente,  :Palmas:   :Palmas:  como já tive oportunidade de dizer e ver pessoalmente. Bem, quanto ás fotos,  :yb665:  só se pode dizer: o professor (João Ribeiro) foi bom e o aluno tirou excelente. :SbOk:  Já sabes, se algum dia pensares enveredar por outra profissão, quem sabe fotografia subaquática seja o teu futuro..... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: 

Cumprimentos
José Alves

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Juca?... Excelente aquario, excelentes corais, excelentes fotos !!
Muito bom, os meus parabens!!... e claro que ao vivo é melhor ainda... obrigado por me receberes e obrigado pela hospitalidade.  :SbOk:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Realmente os meus parabens,tiveste um exelente professor e tu foste um exelente aluno,as fotos estao magnificas assim como o teu aquario que infelizmente nao tive ainda oportunidade de o ver :yb620:   :yb620:  
Já agora que maquina usaste para tiras as fotos debaixo de agua?
parabens Julio,sinceramente está magnifico :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Paulo  :Olá:  





> nao tive ainda oportunidade de o ver


 

Apenas tu te podes queixar disso.
O aquario está Coimbra, e gente de bem mais longe o veio ver.

Tanto tu, como qualquer outro membro, podem visitar o meu aquario. Basta combinar e ambos podermos na mesma altura.

Repara que eu ja uma vez fui ver o teu, e tu nunca viestes cá  :yb624:

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

Maravilhoso .... :yb677:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> que infelizmente nao tive ainda oportunidade de o ver


Um dia combinamos, apanho-te em Torres e vamos lá os dois!!! Sim... porque eu também ainda não o vi!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Iniciei hoje mesmo a alteração ao layout do meu sistema.
Algumas das acroporas já foram retiradas e aguardo a qualquer instante, com que colar os corais (acabou-se cá na aldeia)

Uma das acroporas que ficaram, surpreendeu-me.
Imensos ramos novos que não eram visualizados na posição em que estava.

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Olá Juca,
Ganhámos um fotógrafo marinho como deve ser. As fotos estão magníficas. Agora sim, consegues transmitir ao pessoal aquilo que tens em casa. Parabéns pelas fotos e pelo teu pedaço de recife. 
Um abraço,
Machado de Sousa

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Desta vez, fotografei o meu Strombus.

O animal é simpático e muito útil ao sistema. Gostava de poder colocar outro, mas não tenho a certeza de que ele venha a ter alimentação no substrato suficiente para dividir pelos dois.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Olá companheiros 
> 
> Desta vez, fotografei o meu Strombus.
> 
> O animal é simpático e muito útil ao sistema. Gostava de poder colocar outro, mas não tenho a certeza de que ele venha a ter alimentação no substrato suficiente para dividir pelos dois.


Sim podes colocar mais do que um...tenho dois no meu aqua sem nenhum problema e o meu tem metade de tamanho.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Tenho de tratar disso, Roberto  :SbOk: 

Continuando de fim-de-semana.

Ficam as novas fotos:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

ó Julio e que tál uma panoramicazinha desse aqua,não se arranja?? :SbSourire2:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> ó Julio e que tál uma panoramicazinha desse aqua,não se arranja??


Olá Luís

A ultima, encontra-se na 1ª página.  :SbSourire:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Olá Luís
> 
> A ultima, encontra-se na 1ª página.


bólas...pensava que já tinhamos nova decoração. :yb624:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Juca 
Esta cada vez melhor esse aquario, quando começas a fazer umas mudas dessas preciosidades para os amigos :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  .

----------


## Victor Hugo Silva

LINDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!! :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Consegui tirar hoje uma foto de um dos muitos habitantes de uma das minhas montiporas



_Paguritta sp._

----------


## João Paulo Matias

Pelo menos essa esta guardada,contra parasitas.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Para mim podia ser umas fatias desses corais.

Quando o termo fatia não se aplicar pode se um braço  :yb624:   :yb624:  

Tá lindo.

Parabens

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Excelente foto Juca  :Pracima:  



    Cumprimentos,
   Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## António Paes

Boa foto Juca.
Os nudibranqueos das montiporas nesse aquário nem se atrevem a aparecer, eram logo papados.

António

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Olá, Julio  :Olá:  

Ontem tambem vi um desses senhores na minha motipora e pensei que estivesse á procura de uma casca e por segurança se estivesse a esconder ali mas agora percebo que afinal vive lá  :SbSourire19:  
Estamos sempre a aprender. 

Um abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos

Hoje foi mais um dia de novidades neste aquário.

Finalmente consegui a anzol (sim, é verdade, anzol mesmo) pescar o Hepathus 2 vezes (já voltou para o aquário) o Pygoplites e um dos YT mais crescidos (que já tem para onde ir).

O Pygoplites andava a "petiscar" onde não devia.


Saidas: 

1 Pygoplites diacanthus
1 Zebrassoma flavescens



Os peixes ficaram demasiado "espertos" vou ter de arranjar  outra estratégia para  o outro YT.

Após estas saídas, efectuei a introdução de 2 novos peixes.

Entradas:

_Zebrassoma gemmatum_







_Euxiphipops navarchus_






Ambos os peixes foram introduzidos a aproximadamente 2 horas.

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas
 :yb663:  AI AI AI UM  GEMATUM !!!!!  :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:   QUE GANDA MALUQUEIRA  :yb663:   :Olá:   :Olá:  
Desejo de muitos anos de vida  :Pracima:  
Cump.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

O Z. gemmatum é mesmo bonito, é pena ser um peixe tão difícil de arranjar e com um preço tão elevado. O E. navarchus parece-me um erro, os corais fazem parte da sua alimentação natural, boa sorte!!!

Abraço

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Em relação ao Gemmatum ...palavras para quê.. :Pracima:  .....quanto ao E. navarchus estou com o Ricardo, parece-me arriscado, embora já tenho visto casos em que eles se controlam um pouco mais.


     Cumprimentos,
    Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Ricardo e Paulo  :Olá: 

Pode vir a acontecer o mesmo do Pygoplites, e vir a ter que remove-lo. Mas, os anjos são tão bonitos, que desde que não "abuse" sempre pode dar umas "dentadinhas"  :yb624: 

Mais noticias.

A minha Anthia está completamente recuperada. Cheguei a pensar que lhe ia rebentar o olho e ficar cega dele, mas felismente está tudo bem com ela de novo.

Não fiz nada de especial para o tratamento. Apenas aumentei a alimentação por um tempo e passei a dar de um modo mais regular alho.

Ficam as fotos da menina

----------


## António Paes

Muitos parabéns pelos novos inquilinos, um já era suspeito que iria entrar e já fazia falta nesse aquário. Em relação ao Navarchos... é um exemplar também muito bonito com o grande senão dos anjos... boa sorte para os 2 e queremos mais fotos.

António

PS: O que fizeste ao Pygoplites ? Que corais andava ele a comer/beliscar ?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá António  :Olá: 




> PS: O que fizeste ao Pygoplites ? Que corais andava ele a comer/beliscar ?


Todos os SPS  :yb620: , alguns até me parece que nem vontade tinham de "abrir"

Nesta altura tenho-o na sump. Espero segunda-feira leva-lo para o aquario que tenho na empresa, ou eventualmente vende-lo para um aquario de LPS e moles.

Já agora fica mais uma foto do gemmatum

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá Júlio,

Parabéns por esses 2 magnificos exemplares e boa sorte para ambos.

Abraço,
João

----------


## João M Monteiro

Não resististe ao gemmatum, heim..? Grandessíssimo....Lembro-me de falarmos deste bicho há quase um ano. É extraordinário.

Pode ser que tenhas mais sorte com o Navarchus que com o Pygo. É 50/50.
Estou a correr um risco semelhante, mas como sempre disse, um aquário de recife...tem que ter 1 anjo.

E agora, fechado ?

Boa sorte," companheiro"

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

> um aquário de recife...tem que ter 1 anjo.


Não concordo João e penso que essa afirmação pode levar a que os menos experientes possam julgar seguro adicionar um peixe que inclui na sua alimentação corais. Os nossos aquários são pequenos e oferecem pouco alimento natural a estes peixes, o que torna os corais ainda mais apetecíveis. Face à beleza natural das várias espécies pertencentes a esta família é normal sentirmos o desejo de os incluirmos nos nossos aquários mas não nos podemos esquecer que é igualmente natural eles passarem o tempo a mordiscarem os pólipos dos poucos corais que estão ao seu dispôr. Na natureza também existem peixes anjo mas a quantidade e diversidade de corais é bastante superior.

Tomando agora o partido dos peixes anjo, gostava de saber quais são os vossos planos para estes peixes caso os mesmos se tornem demasiado gulosos?

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Julio

Essas acanthastreas, Blastomussas, lobophylias e restantes LPS serão um excelente (e potencial) petisco para o Navarchus, que até dentro dos proprios peixes anjo, não é dos mais aconselháveis. . Acho que foi má escolha Julio, espero que esteja bem enganado, a curto e longo prazo.

Quanto a um recife ter que ter obrigatoriamente um peixe anjo, acho que é totalmente desaconselhável a colocação de peixes anjo(principalmente a principiantes), salvo rara excepções, seja qual for a espécie existe uma margem de risco muito considerável em termos problemas com certos tipos de corais.

Uma boa sugestão de peixes anjo para aquarios de recife, são os  peixes  do genero Geniacanthus.

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Não concordo João e penso que essa afirmação pode levar a que os menos experientes possam julgar seguro adicionar um peixe que inclui na sua alimentação corais. Os nossos aquários são pequenos e oferecem pouco alimento natural a estes peixes, o que torna os corais ainda mais apetecíveis. Face à beleza natural das várias espécies pertencentes a esta família é normal sentirmos o desejo de os incluirmos nos nossos aquários mas não nos podemos esquecer que é igualmente natural eles passarem o tempo a mordiscarem os pólipos dos poucos corais que estão ao seu dispôr. Na natureza também existem peixes anjo mas a quantidade e diversidade de corais é bastante superior.
> 
> Tomando agora o partido dos peixes anjo, gostava de saber quais são os vossos planos para estes peixes caso os mesmos se tornem demasiado gulosos?


Ricardo,

A minha afirmação é apenas a expressão de um gosto pessoal, não é conselho para ninguém, nem a colocaria num tópico de um aquário de iniciado.
O anjo não é reefsafe (com não são os P. hepatus adultos, por exemplo), e condiciona os corais que se podem ter.
No meu caso, a opção foi tomada desde o início, por isso não tenho tridacnas, nem LPS "carnudos", por exemplo, onde o risco é maior e é possível que venha a ter alguns problemas com alguns dos corais existentes.
Estou preparado para isso e, respondendo à tua pergunta, o peixe é para manter, mesmo que tenham que sair alguns corais. 
Não espero que  os vá dizimar a todos (não tenho um Semicirculatus),  mas é evidente que só o fututo poderá responder

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Obrigado pelas vossas opiniões  :SbOk: 

Tenho observado ao longo dos tempos alguns desentendidos em especial com o Hepathus, o Lineatus, e o YT (o maiorzito).

Curiosamente até o Six line se tem revelado muito agressivo para com novas introduções.

Eventualmente todos estes peixes podem vir a ter que ser removidos do sistema.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Parabens Julio, lindos os peixes !
As fotos tambem esta magnificas, parece que as lições do João Ribeiro tem sido frutíferas  :tutasla:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Parabens pelos novos inquilinos e boa sorte! 




> Curiosamente até o Six line se tem revelado muito agressivo para com novas introduções.


O meu sixline é o peixe mais agressivo que tenho. Qualquer peixe novo, grande ou pequeno leva umas valentes boas vindas!

Quanto aos anjos... não sou apologista da sua introdução nos nossos aquas (pelo menos os de recife). Conheço alguns casos de sucesso, mas também conheço alguns de desastre!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

Júlio,

Como vai essa remodelação ? Já podemos ver uma fotografia geral do aqua, para ver como ficou (ou como está, se ainda não estiver concluída) ?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá João  :Olá: 

As coisas vão indo devagarinho.
Alguma coisa já foi feita.
Procurei dar espaço aos meus corais preferidos.

O lado alterado



O mesmo lado, um pouco mais em pormenor



O lado direito "quase" sem alterações



Situação actual do layout



Já agora.
Alguém se lembra dela e do fotografo?  :EEK!:  





Pois é. Cresceu, e está uma linda "menina"

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Gostei!!! Parabéns.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Esta muito bom Juca so axo que antes a disposiçao da rocha tava melhor ao meu gosto, e os corais que grande leva que levaram o que aconteceu aos outros corais?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas
> Esta muito bom Juca so axo que antes a disposiçao da rocha tava melhor ao meu gosto, e os corais que grande leva que levaram o que aconteceu aos outros corais?


Olá Marcos

Os restantes corais foram vendidos.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

boas 
Foi pena teres dividido as rochas em 2 grupos, alguma razao para tal juca?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo

Não preciso de tanta rocha no sistema. Nesta altura preciso é de espaço  :yb624:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Olá de novo
> 
> Não preciso de tanta rocha no sistema. Nesta altura preciso é de espaço


Mau Juca...mais espaço?...querem lá ver que a seguir vem um Pomacanthus imperador?!... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo a todos  :Olá: 

A quando das mudanças uma "pernada" de acropora das que foram removidas, foi colocada por debaixo da minha efllo, numa zona onde não há possibilidade de existir incidência directa de luz.


A ideia foi a de procurar observar a evolução deste coral .
Surpreendente ou não, o certo é que este coral começa a mostrar vestígios de desenvolvimento com novas pontas brancas.




A zona onde está o coral teve de ser "clareada" para que o possam ver. Na foto original não se vê nada, por estar completamente ás escuras.

Já agora.
Para quem estiver a seguir a evolução da minha catalaphyllia, aqui fica tambem uma foto actualizada.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Olá Júlio,

Ficou impec. a Staghorn "debaixo de água" e com espaço para crescer mais um bocadinho. E muito mais leve o aspecto geral. Bem conseguido, a meu ver.

Tenho aqui uma dúvida: conhecemos o efeito dos nematocistos (ou necmatosis) das Euphyllias sobre a maior parte dos outros corais: basicamente, onde tocam... queimam. E se tocarem nas tridacnas ? Será que não as afectam ? 
Pergunto, porque vi aquela tridacna bem pertinho das Euphyllias - aliás, num local onde te tinha dito que ficaria bem... - e fiquei com esta dúvida.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá João

Visivelmente, não observo problemas. Inclusive a tridacna não se tem fechado devido ao contacto pontual que possa existir.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Ok, era (é) uma dúvida que tenho.

Já agora, experimentaste/consegues rodar a rocha onde está a Staghorn aí uns 160º de forma a que fique (a base) no prolongamento dos zoanthus ? acho que ficava mais integrado.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá João

Possivel, é. Penso é ainda colocar um outro coral nessa rocha do lado oposto a Staghorn.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Tenho aqui uma dúvida: conhecemos o efeito dos nematocistos (ou necmatosis) das Euphyllias sobre a maior parte dos outros corais: basicamente, onde tocam... queimam. E se tocarem nas tridacnas ? Será que não as afectam ? 
> Pergunto, porque vi aquela tridacna bem pertinho das Euphyllias - aliás, num local onde te tinha dito que ficaria bem... - e fiquei com esta dúvida.





> Another concern when placing Tridacnids is to consider what other animals are in close proximity to your chosen location. You dont want to put the clam where it can be stung by any extended sweeper tentacles from resident corals.


Tridacnad Clams

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Roberto

Visivelmente não observo problemas, mas, curiosamente não encontro artigos na net a falar da incompatibilidade de Euphyllias e tridacnas.

sugestões?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Olá Roberto
> 
> Visivelmente não observo problemas, mas, curiosamente não encontro artigos na net a falar da incompatibilidade de Euphyllias e tridacnas.
> 
> sugestões?


Ha muita pouca informacao quanto a Tridacnas, um dos livros especificos foi escrito por Daniel Knop "Giant Clams". Se houver contacto continuo nao tenho duvida que vai fazer dano a Tridacna. Eu tinha uma das minhas Ricordeas que fazia contacto com uma Maxima e comecei a notar que nao se abria como costumo...embora nao notei dano isto provavelmente nao sera o caso com as Euphyllias que sao muito mais aggressivas.

Giant Clams

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva,

Julio, 

Embora não percebendo nada do assunto, chamou-me à atenção um artigo que li e que dizia a certa altura:

" Agression by cnidarian neighbors is surely inevitable by some species. As with coral it is best to prevent sitinging animals from growing upon or contacting tridacnid species".

Não sei a validade cientifica deste artigo, de qualquer forma acho que deviamos ter cuidado.

Em anexo artigo que li.

Infelizmente nao consigo anexar ....


Abraço

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/BookMatte...cnids-demo.pdf

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ficava triste, se acontecesse algo a alguma das "meninas"  :Icon Cry:

----------


## José Alves

Olá Julio  :Olá:  

De dia para dia, o teu aquário, por o que tenho vindo a observar, está espectacular  :SbOk:  . Sem duvida, és uma pessoa dedicada e interessada nas melhores condições para o teu hobby. Já o disse, mas reafirmo, sem dúvida um bom  aquário, que da gosto observar. Parabéns  :Palmas:  , pelas alterações...."parar é morrer".

Cumprimentos
José Alves

----------


## Julio Macieira

Obrigado pelas agradáveis palavras companheiro José.


Parece-me que vai ser cada vez mais o destino deste aquário.
Ir retirando rocha e corais, até ficar minimalista.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Dei comigo a pensar !!!!  :yb665:  

"minimalista"

     Significado???

     " aquele que reduz ao minimo"
     " aquele que procura ou defende a maior simplicidade possivel"


Qualquer dia esse aquário é só vidro... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

 :SbPoiss:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Quem sabe....uma sump  :yb665:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Quem sabe....uma sump


Boas
Estaras ja pensar numa coisa maior? :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Não ...Marcos  :yb665: 

Isso é coisa que "nunca" me passou pela cabeça  :yb624: 


Ao referir minimalista, queria me referir a possibilidade de vir a ter o meu aquario "dominado" pelo numero minimo de SPS.

Conseguindo obter 2 ou 3 espécies de assinalável dimensão, raras, com capacidade mudas regulares, destas espécies. Ficava satisfeito.

Se cada um de nós, conseguísse, "propagar" de verdade e regularmente uma espécie de coral que fosse, melhores aquaristas nós seríamos.

Se um dia conseguir ter e manter uma espécie que seja, ela será partilhada certamente.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Não ...Marcos 
> 
> Isso é coisa que "nunca" me passou pela cabeça 
> 
> 
> Ao referir minimalista, queria me referir a possibilidade de vir a ter o meu aquario "dominado" pelo numero minimo de SPS.
> 
> Conseguindo obter 2 ou 3 espécies de assinalável dimensão, raras, com capacidade mudas regulares, destas espécies. Ficava satisfeito.
> 
> ...


Boas
nem parece teu isso Juca so 2 ou 3 corais no aqurios? :Admirado:  andas a desanimar com a quantidade :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Julio Macieira

O importante e termos uma, que permita que seja propagada regularmente.
Podemos ter sempre N corais. Penso é que devemos ter sempre no nosso sistema 2 ou 3 corais, que por um lado personalizam o nosso aquário, pelo outro, nos permite vir a ter mudas para outros companheiros, e assim mantermos essas 3 espécies.

O utópico (para quem não acreditar) seria não precisarmos de seja feita a colecta dessas espécies.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

> Conseguindo obter 2 ou 3 espécies de assinalável dimensão, raras, com capacidade mudas regulares, destas espécies. Ficava satisfeito.
> 
> Se cada um de nós, conseguísse, "propagar" de verdade e regularmente uma espécie de coral que fosse, melhores aquaristas nós seríamos.
> 
> Se um dia conseguir ter e manter uma espécie que seja, ela será partilhada certamente.


 :yb663:   :yb663:  Julio quando estiveres interessado em propagar a catalaphyllia, diz que eu fico com uma muda... :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Bem amigo Julio quando eu for grande  :EEK!:  
quero um aquario assim eu nem saia de casa :Palmas:  
muitos parabens pelas imagems desse PLASMA :Palmas:

----------


## Rute Pitadas

Olá pessoal, ha coisa de uns dias observei no meu aquario uma especie de florzinhas que estao a crescer em várias rochas, não faço ideia do que sejam, mas agora ao ver as tuas fotos magnificas júlio parecem se muito com australiensis. Será possível ? obrigado

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Rute  :Olá:  

Será algo semelhante a isto?

----------


## Rute Pitadas

sim Julio, muito parecido mesmo? E possivel que seja?

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Rute 

Normalmente os corais duros que vem com a rocha são as porites spp. que tem os pólipos que referes.Se poderes coloca uma foto.

----------


## Rute Pitadas

Ola Gil, o meu computador tem andado com problemas e não consigo estar muito tempo ligada, a maquina fotografica tambem não é grande coisa mas vou tentar. Obrigado logo que consiga volto!

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá  :yb677:  a todos



Tenho um fragmento desta montipora australiensis que troco por outra muda de montipora encrustata (qualquer côr) Rosa de preferência  :yb624:

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

Posso trocar por esta... só é pena não ser encrustante  :yb624:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Juca
Eu tenho uma montipora rosa.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Hugo  :Olá: 

Não é  :yb620:  encrustante.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Gil  :Olá: 

Será que já não tens uma pedrita de uma montipora verrucosa ? :Admirado:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Passo a descrever as alterações que efectuei no meu aquário.
Foram removidos vários peixes.

2 *Zebrasoma flavescens*
1 *Acanthurus Lineatus*
1 *Paracanthurus hepatus*
1 *Pygoplites diacanthus

*Está me a agradar o ambiente pacifico dentro do aquário.

Outra observação que notei, tem sido o da minha acropora echinata.

Tenho observado um melhor desenvolvimento deste coral quando sujeito a uma mais forte corrente em detrimento da exposição da luz. Ou seja, quando o coral esta exposto a uma maior corrente e colocado no chão do aquário, tem um melhor crescimento.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Boas,

posso perguntar o motivo de tal ateração?

Agressividade mútua? "Interacções" menos agradáveis com os corais?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Nuno  :Olá: 

Tudo junto  :Icon Cry: 

O Pygoplites gostava de pólipos de SPS mais que eu  :yb665: 

Os Zebrasomas não se podiam ver uns aos outros, e pior ainda incomodavam todos os outros peixes, inclusive o meu gemmatum. Não esqueças de que eu tinha 3, e que o aquário é de 765L brutos.

O Lineathus era insuportável. Não ataca, mas é chato para todos os peixes. Decididamente é um peixe para dar de exclusividade a um sistema. Provavelmente com outro tipo de peixes, menos concorrentes, poderia ser um peixe interessante de manter por um aquarista.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Juca,

Não percebo esses comportamentos dos peixes! Será que não há nenhuma razão para que isso acontece-se? Com um aqua do tamnho do teu poderias manter com grande conforto todos os peixes que aí tinhas. Recordo-te que tenho os seguintes peixes em menos de 500 litros:

2 hepatus
1 flavescens
1 leucostrenon
1 hawaiensis
2 donzelas
2 ocellaris
1 six-line

não são muitos em número, mas tenho 5 cirurgiões o que per si poderia ser um problema... mas não - até os 2 hepatus se dão bem! Será que não haverá algum factor que possa ter levado a tais comportamentos?

Quanto à echinata, vou fazer essa experiência com a minha!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Diogo

Recorda que eu com a entrada do gemmatum, ficava com 4 zebrasomas  :yb665: 

Penso que mais de 50% dos desacatos era o lineathus que os provocava. O hepathus, estava a ficar grande de mais.

Não podia deixar correr o rsico das agressões dos 3 YT ao gemmatum   :Icon Cry:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Olá Juca,
> 
> Não percebo esses comportamentos dos peixes! Será que não há nenhuma razão para que isso acontece-se? Com um aqua do tamnho do teu poderias manter com grande conforto todos os peixes que aí tinhas. Recordo-te que tenho os seguintes peixes em menos de 500 litros:
> 
> 2 hepatus
> 1 flavescens
> 1 leucostrenon
> 1 hawaiensis
> 2 donzelas
> ...


Confirmo,por acaso até fiquei admirado como é que aqueles cirugiões todos se dão tão bem,mas fica a pergunta,qual foi a ordem de entrada deles no sistema e com que intervalo de tempo??
Talvez esteja aqui o segredo. :Admirado:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

É pena. Esse gemmatum deve ser mesmo uma raridade. Nunca vi um ao vivo.

Eu adoro cirurgões e tenho um hepatus e um flavescens (que se dão lindamente um com o outro) no aquário maior e um strigosus no menor. Este último é uma aquisição recente e está a quarentenar mas a ideia é juntar-se aos outros dois coisa que espero venha a correr menos mal.

O próximo será um achilles e fico-me por aí. O sistema tem cerca de 500 litros e o objectivo é que fique só com esses 4. Espero que se entendam todos. Confesso que o achilles é o que mais me preocupa.

Penso que as espécies de cirurgiões estão todas neste link:

http://filaman.ifm-geomar.de/identif...=412&areacode=

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Não podia deixar correr o rsico das agressões dos 3 YT ao gemmatum


Exacto - com essa raridade no aqua, todo o cuidado é pouco!! Eu não trocaria os meus peixes por um gemmatum... mas são opções que temos que tomar! :SbOk:  




> Confirmo,por acaso até fiquei admirado como é que aqueles cirugiões todos se dão tão bem,mas fica a pergunta,qual foi a ordem de entrada deles no sistema e com que intervalo de tempo??
> Talvez esteja aqui o segredo.


A ordem foi a seguinte:

2 hepatus (já estavam juntos num aquário há cerca de 1 ano)
1 Flavescens
1 hawaiensis
1 leucosternon

Quando o flavescens entrou os 2 hepatus nem lhe ligaram, já a entrada do hawaiensis embora pacifica foi um pouco mais atribulada. O que mais me preocupava era o leucosternon, mas entrou como se estivesse no aqua há mais de 6 meses!!!! Todos estiveram numa gaiola durante 2/3 dias.




> O próximo será um achilles e fico-me por aí. O sistema tem cerca de 500 litros e o objectivo é que fique só com esses 4. Espero que se entendam todos. Confesso que o achilles é o que mais me preocupa.


Podes não ter qualquer problema! Tal como referi acima o leucosternon entrou na boa! Agora um strigosus não é pera doce!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Júlio, se me permites a pergunta onde é que fostes pescar esse _Zebrassoma gemmatum_? Esses peixes são raríssimos de encontrar no mercado.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Ricardo

Não foi fácil. Procurei-o por muito tempo   :Icon Cry: 

Casualmente um amigo de visita a Alemanha encontrou-o. Telefonou-me, e eu pedi-lhe que me o trouxesse.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Ehh!

Quem procura sempre alcança!

 :yb665:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Pois é,esse Gemmatum é mesmo um sonho. :Admirado:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Oi juca
Falta foto do peixinho :yb677:   :yb677:  ter raridade dessas ca portugal, sim senhora, parabens juca.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Oi juca
> Falta foto do peixinho  ter raridade dessas ca portugal, sim senhora, parabens juca.


A preguiça é que é muita. 

Já foram lançadas fotos dele



_Zebrassoma gemmatum_

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Curiosamente ontem "pensava eu" actualizei este tópico, mas o mais certo foi ter chegado ao fim e não o ter validado.

No entanto cá vai de novo a actualização.

Pela 2ª vez em 2 anos, uma das minhas turbelles 6100 avariou.

Curiosamente comecei a observar alguns focos de cianos no substrato, localizados em alguns lados apenas no substrato.

A minha opção foi a introdução de um ozonizador (controlador) SERA 200 delux.

Observei que o OPR do sistema estava a 200 ms (muito baixo) e foi programado o controlador para uma dosagem de 50 mg/h e para desligar aos 350 ms.

Aguardo a evolução do sistema e passarei a relatar a sua evolução.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Juca
Sabes o que se estragou na bomba?
nao teras a calcificar as bombas?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas Juca
> Sabes o que se estragou na bomba?
> nao teras a calcificar as bombas?


Pois..não sei.

Posso apenas palpitar.

Pela experiência que tenho tido as Turbelles que estão a variar de fluxo, têm uma maior propensão para avariar.

Pode ser uma curiosidade, mas é o que tenho observado.

As bombas que mantenho com fluxo constante, nunca me deram problemas.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Pois..não sei.
> 
> Posso apenas palpitar.
> 
> Pela experiência que tenho tido as Turbelles que estão a variar de fluxo, têm uma maior propensão para avariar.
> 
> Pode ser uma curiosidade, mas é o que tenho observado.
> 
> As bombas que mantenho com fluxo constante, nunca me deram problemas.


 Mas nunca tiveste problemas de calcificaçao juca? Ja nao é o problema que fica sem bombas devido a esse problema, pq a limpesa das mesmas nao é regular.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Não me parece que seja por aí a justificação.

Não faço uma manutenção diferenciada numas e noutras.

Com a mesma manutenção, as variáveis, são mais susceptíveis a avarias que as de caudal fixo (em minha opinião e experiência)

----------


## José Alves

Olá, Júlio Macieira  :Olá:  

Realmente, à poucos dias aconteceu-me uma situação idêntica com uma Turbelle 6000. 
Simplesmente deixou de funcionar. 
Verifiquei a drive e transformador e estava tudo bem, só mesmo o corpo principal deixou de funcionar, não percebendo bem o porque? Em principio, a avaria não deveria ser por falta de manutenção, porque essa a fazia regularmente.
Quero, já agora aqui expessar o meu obrigado, a SeaHorseShop na pessoa do Sr. Fernando Ribeiro. pela prontidão na resolução com a substituição do material danificado.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá José Alves

Obrigado pelo testemunho.

Já agora.

A TUNZE alterou as turbinas. As antigas eram de corpo inteiro e as novas são de duplo corpo. Todas as que "quebraram" foram de modelos antigos. Talvez a Tunze ja tenha detectado o problema.

----------


## José Alves

Júlio, as minhas Turbelles foram adquiridas ainda este ano. 
Não sei bem ainda o que a TUNZE disse sobre a avaria. No meu caso, a SeaHorseShop, substituiu só a cabeça mantendo a turbina que tinha a danificada. 
Entretanto, mais tarde aproveitei, para adquirir o transformador da Turbelle 6100 e acoplei a esta bomba. Está a funcionar (por enquanto) na perfeição.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Júlio, as minhas Turbelles foram adquiridas ainda este ano. 
> Não sei bem ainda o que a TUNZE disse sobre a avaria. No meu caso, a SeaHorseShop, substituiu só a cabeça mantendo a turbina que tinha a danificada. 
> Entretanto, mais tarde aproveitei, para adquirir o transformador da Turbelle 6100 e acoplei a esta bomba. Está a funcionar (por enquanto) na perfeição.


Pois.

Mas, o facto de serem compradas este ano, não é por si indicador que as turbinas sejam já das novas.

Enquanto as turbinas antigas, tinham apenas um corpo, as novas são mais curtas, e têm um adaptador no fundo onde gira a turbina. Parece-me serem mais eficazes, ou pelo menos menos susceptiveis de bloquear.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

As minhas tunze têm mais de 5 anos (e por isso serão de corpo inteiro), só as limpei uma vez há um ano e meio e nunca tive problemas.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Diogo

Admito que sim. É possivel essas e muitas outras não darem problemas. Mas o facto da Tunze ter alterado as turbinas é só por si indicador de que algo foi identificado.

----------


## José Alves

> Pois.
> 
> Mas, o facto de serem compradas este ano, não é por si indicador que as turbinas sejam já das novas.


Pois, lá isso é uma verdade. :yb665:  




> Enquanto as turbinas antigas, tinham apenas um corpo, as novas são mais curtas, e têm um adaptador no fundo onde gira a turbina. Parece-me serem mais eficazes, ou pelo menos menos susceptiveis de bloquear.


.

Sinceramente, não sei responder, é um pormenor o qual nunca reparei. Na próxima manutenção irei verificar e direi algo sobre isso. 
Entretanto, o que avariou no meu caso fui o bloco da bomba. Não tratou-se de bloquear, mas simplesmente deixou de funcionar. A turbina continua em pleno funcionamento no novo bloco.

----------


## José Viegas

julio fora do tópiconão ouve dificuldades no transporte do peixe da Alemanha no avião, trouxe com as malas ou na cabine . pergunto porque queria trazer uns peixes do UK e tou com receio com as novas regras :Icon Cry:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá José  :Olá: 

A carga foi despachada no terminal de carga da companhia quando lá fui.
Não houve qualquer problema.

Desta vez o Gemmatum veio de carro

----------


## José Alves

Boas, Júlio Macieira  :Olá:  




> Pois.
> 
> Mas, o facto de serem compradas este ano, não é por si indicador que as turbinas sejam já das novas.
> 
> Enquanto as turbinas antigas, tinham apenas um corpo, as novas são mais curtas, e têm um adaptador no fundo onde gira a turbina. Parece-me serem mais eficazes, ou pelo menos menos susceptiveis de bloquear.


Este fim de semana aproveitei para uma limpeza as respectivas bombas. Confirmo, que as mesmas, segundo a tua descrição das turbinas, as minhas então também são das antigas, pois realmente só tem um corpo.  :yb665:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Pois  :Admirado: 

As novas têm um adaptador no fundo. Parece-me que lhe dá mais estabilidade em termos de vibração.

Esse adaptador que encaixa na turbina assenta sobre um oring grande.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos  :Olá: 

Procuro para o meu sistema uma  *Holothuria edulis*



Caso alguem tenha, ou saiba onde encontrar, agradeço que me indique.

----------


## José Alves

Suponho, que é disto que falas:

Se for isto, e possível fazer a substituição, preço de cada conjunto é 27.90.
As antigas são assim:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Precisamente, companheiro  :Pracima:

----------


## MarioMarques

Prolongando o Off Topic
Será que vendem só o propeler...a hélice?

----------


## José Alves

Boas, Mário Marques  :Olá:  

Sim, vendem. Assim como qualquer peça dos seus sistemas.  
Neste site da Tunze podes encontrar o que queres, http://www.tunze.com/119.html?&L=1&C=PT

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos

Após mais de 60 dias de exposição a luz de uma das minhas tridacnas no fundo do aquário, comecei a observar um certo descolorar do azul dela.

Penso tratar-se de uma redução de zooxantelas, por isso e antes de colocar o animal em perigo, voltei a subi-la para uma posição mais a meia coluna do aquário.

Pelos vistos a iluminação T5 é "curta" para manter tridacnas croceas a uma profundidade de 50cm (aproximadamente). Nesta altura, foi colocada ao lado da outra a aproximadamente 25cm da superfície.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Companheiros  :Olá: 

Apenas para não destreinar. Ficam as novas fotos











Já agora, o meu humilde mudário  :yb624:

----------


## Nelson Pena

number one in PT

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Pois Pois humilde aquario !
parabens amigo Julio Macieira
mais uma vês espectacular  :Pracima:   :yb677:   :Palmas:  
um Abraço
Henrique de Jesus

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Pois...pois,xôr Juca,em Janeiro é que se vai ver isso de perto,fachavôr de ter os vidros limpos. :Xmassmile:

----------


## João Paulo Matias

Juca, vais ter de vender bilhetes para ver o teu aquario, senão vais ter lotação esgotada em tua casa :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## António Paes

Já vão ser mais de 30 a invadir a casa do Juca hheheh.
Esse aquário está cada vez melhor, só esse mudário  :yb624:  é que merecia ir para a sump ( com iluminação é claro ).

António

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Julio nao me lembro que ja tocaste neste ponto mas a taxa de crescimento tem sido boa ? Tens notado crescimento notavel em qualquer um em particular ? Compraste tudo colonias, certo ? Eu absolutamente tenho que ter uma muda deste humilis azul !

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Juca o melhor é preparares ai o mudario com mais uns frag's
LOL

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Pois Pois humilde aquario !


Olá Henrique  :Olá: 

Eu disse mudário, não foi aquario  :yb624: 

João Paulo

Para uns pode ser para estimular o apetite, e para outros, o digestivo  :yb665: 

Não é nada que tenha de fazer sacrifício. Apenas retribuo as "N" visitas a aquários que tenho feito por todo país.

Agrada-me poder observar, que apesar de estarmos aqui num cantinho na Europa e das dificuldades que temos, conseguimos tão bem como os outros ter aquários de recife e conseguimos propagar seres dentro deles.

O aquarismo, (doce ou salgado) felismente, não é uma coisa só para alguns. Todo aquele que se dedica, tem gosto em se dedicar ao hobby, tem ao seu dispor informação correcta para o um bom funcionamento de um sistema.

Basta procurar

Muitas são as ofertas, para quem quiser aprender. REEFFORUM dá respostas, e eu apenas tenho sido um dos alunos.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Esse aquário está cada vez melhor, só esse mudário  é que merecia ir para a sump ( com iluminação é claro ).
> 
> António



Olá Antonio Paes  :Olá: 



Este mudário, tem mudas. Coisas muito pequeninas. Pauzinhos partidos do original, que espero tirar mais mudas de futuro. Mas, tenho sempre a colonia mãe. É esse o espirito. Se fica lindo ou não, não é a questão.





> Julio nao me lembro que ja tocaste neste ponto mas a taxa de crescimento tem sido boa ? Tens notado crescimento notavel em qualquer um em particular ? Compraste tudo colonias, certo ? Eu absolutamente tenho que ter uma muda deste humilis azul !


Roberto  :Olá: 

Parece-me que o crescimento tem sido normal. Continuo é a observar dificuldade na manutenção de corais carnudos (LPS), alem disso a minha caliedrum rosa continua a crescer lenta. Essa é que me intriga. Para já penso que tem estado exposta a luz de mais.

Os meus corais eram frags, não te recordas? 



Nunca fiz, e não penso fazer para já, uma unica muda deste coral. Penso que um dia, poderá chegar a hora, quem sabe tu não estarás por estes lados  :yb624: 





> Juca o melhor é preparares ai o mudario com mais uns frag's
> LOL


Olá Paulo  :Olá: 

Queria ver se não me arrependia de ter colocado essa foto. Só para pedidos desde a hora da colocação de fotos, já tinha eu de dar os corais, e ficar com as mudas  :SbPoiss:

----------


## Bernardo Pedreño

Olá Júlio,

Excelentes corais.
Parabéns!
Abraço

Bernardo Pedreño Ferreira

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Os meus corais eram frags, não te recordas?


Ah "yes of course" ! Deve ser a idade ou alzeheimers  :yb665:  




> Continuo é a observar dificuldade na manutenção de corais carnudos (LPS)


Deve ser este escumador potente a remover a preciosa comida. Sera que tens os alimentado directamente ?




> a minha caliedrum rosa continua a crescer lenta


Sera que ja tentaste colocar perto do substracto ? Sera que notaste que a cor tem ficado mais clara ?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Deve ser este escumador potente a remover a preciosa comida. Sera que tens os alimentado directamente ?


Sim. O escumador não poupa.

Por norma, alimento o aquario. Não me restrinjo apenas aos peixes. Reconheço que a maioria das vezes alimento até de mais. Felizmente o escumador tem compensado.






> Sera que ja tentaste colocar perto do substracto ? Sera que notaste que a cor tem ficado mais clara ?


Pouco a pouco tenho-a baixado. Nesta altura até o suporte para as mudas, lhe está a fazer sombra. O coral ainda não demonstrou alterações de côr. Estou a reduzir gradualmente a exposição de luz. Ha demasiado tempo que o tenho demasiado exposto, e o certo é que o crescimento dele não foi satisfatório (em meu entender).

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Juca,
O aquário ficou muito porreiro com a alteração do layout.  :SbOk:  
Como se está a portar o _E. navarchus_?




> Olá Companheiros 
> 
> Já agora, o meu humilde mudário


Esse humilde mudário é mais "rico" que o meu aqua de prop.  :yb624:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Olá Juca,
> 
> Como se está a portar o _E. navarchus_?


Olá Ricardo  :Olá: 

Simplesmente impecavel  :Pracima: 

Para já em nada me arrependo de o ter colocado no meu aquario.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Para finalizar o ano de 2006, ficam as fotos para o historico da evolução do meu aquario.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Parabens Juca esta fora de seria, pena é os corais que tens no cha e as mudas, penso que tira pouco belasa ao aquario :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

É sempre bom ver fotos do teu aquário Júlio, além da evolução muito positiva o jeito para a fotografia está também cada vez melhor.

A única coisa que poderia melhorar significativamente esse aquário seria mesmo uma transição para a iluminação HQI, 2 focos de 400W com reflectores lumenarc faziam os corais saltar fora do aquário. Ontem estive em casa do Rui Ferreira de Almeida e de facto a iluminação HQI dá outra vida mais natural e próxima da realidade aos aquários, que me perdoem os fãs incondicionais da iluminação T5.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Excelente, Júlio.

E óptimas fotografias




> A única coisa que poderia melhorar significativamente esse aquário seria mesmo uma transição para a iluminação HQI, 2 focos de 400W com reflectores lumenarc faziam os corais saltar fora do aquário.


Peegunto-me, e nós queremos isso ?

Na procura de fazer os corais crescer tão rápido como possível,não estamos a condenar parte ( ou partes) deles ou, pelo menos, a condenar mais rapidamente o nosso aquário ? É que o espaço é limitado e se os corais crescerem a um ritmo desmesurado, mais rapidamente notaremos essa limitação.

Depois, ou retiramos uns corais para ter espaço para os outros, ou temos uma quinta de propagação no próprio aquário (torna-se necessários podar quinzenalmente) ou necessitamos de ou aquário maior.

É óbvio que não estou a falar em limitar, por acção externa e propositada, o crescimento dos corais (não me entendam mal), mas apenas a não os "obrigar" a crescer demasiado depressa.

Mas sou capaz de estar a ver mal o filme

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá João,

O meu objectivo é imitar o melhor possível a natureza, os iodetos metálicos é o tipo de iluminação que mais se aproxima da luz solar. Além do rápido crescimento a *coloração* dos corais é também enfatizada por esta iluminação. Em vez de "obrigar" os corais a crescer depressa prefiro acreditar que os mesmos crescem melhor devido a uma iluminação mais "natural", mais intensa. É isso que busco no hobby daí ter optado por usar sempre HQI em todos os meus 4 aquários de recife. Além de que um crescimento evidente é sinal de que os corais estão de boa saúde. O espaço num aquário é sempre limitado mas isso nunca vai impedir um coral de crescer, podemos optar por ter poucos e grandes corais ou então uma abordagem mais natural optando por uma biodiversidade maior. A guerra química (alelopatia) e exclusão competitiva são processos naturais que não podemos evitar. De certa forma como dizes um qualquer aquário de recife mais tarde ou mais cedo vai tornar-se numa pequena quinta de propagação, quer tenha um único coral ou uma carrada deles.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Tá lindissimo, 

Mas sinceramente aquela prateleira com as mudas é que não fica muito bem.

Se queres uma sugestão, tira a prateleira, e como não tens sitio pas mudas mandas para o meu aquário, eu prometo que te deixo vires cá vê-las de vez em quando.  :Coradoeolhos:  

Boma ano.



 :SbBiere5:

----------


## António Paes

Esse teu aquário está mesmo um mimo Juca. Parece-me é que está novamente a ficar muito cheio e precisas de ser "assaltado" novamente  :yb624:   :yb624:  .
Boas entradas para ti e para o aquário.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Esta lindo o aquario ! 
Quanto a luz olhando para as fotos dos Frags e o tamanho que agora teem diria que o crescimento mesmo com os T5's e impressionante.



Julio nesta foto no meio/baixo e este coral uma Blastomussa ou uma sp. Favites ? Podes tirar macro da Acanthastrea ?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Roberto


Sim, trata-se de mua blastomussa merleti.

Vou tratar de tirar uma foto a Acanthastrea

----------


## Julio Macieira

Aqui está ela




Entretanto consegui apanhar tambem 3 dos meus peixitos

----------


## João Paulo Matias

Brutal :Palmas:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Consegui outro  LOL

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

O aquário do Julio é como vinho, quanto mais velho melhor  :Coradoeolhos:  

O interessante de aquários é que em geral atingem seu esplendor após dois anos da montagem.....após 2 anos alguns SPS crescem tanto que o coral fica desproporcional ao tamanho do tanque.

O aquário do Julio está no auge ou perto disso

Abraços e feliz 2007  :SbOk5:

----------


## Manuel Faria

Parabéns Júlio.

Além de um grande aquariofilista, estás a tornar-te um grande fotógrafo.

Lindas fotos para peixes lindissimos.

BOM ANO :Xmascheers:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Parabéns Júlio.
> 
> Além de um grande aquariofilista, estás a tornar-te um grande fotógrafo.


Exacto  :Palmas:  



B-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l ! Eu gosto tanto destes corais, e pena que sao tao raros e $$$ :Icon Cry:

----------


## Rui Bessa

Viva Júlio :Olá:  
Realmente fotos de 1ª :Palmas:  
Qalidade de vida bem demonstrada por essas imagens :Pracima:  
Parabéns!
Cumps, 
Rui Bessa

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Juca, o teu aquário está brutal . Mais uma vez eu acho que entre as T5 e as HQI o que está em causa não é o crescimento. Duvido que no aquário do Juca as HQI fizessem crescer mais os corais do que as T5. Acho o crescimento fabuloso. A questão para mim tem a ver apenas com a estética se considerarmos aquários com uma coluna máxima de água de 50 a 55cm. A partir daí as T5 não chegam ao fundo e as HQI mais potentes chegam . Eu já experimentei as duas no mesmo aquário. 
Agora esteticamente para mim não tem comparação . As T5 proporcionam uma luz parada, muito mais fria, minimalista e surreal. É natural que muitos as prefiram porque as cores aparecem mais defenidas. O recorte dos corais é mais agudo. As HQI proporcionam uma luz viva , muito mais natural, quente e rica.Eu prefiro esta ultima, talvez porque faço mergulho.
Juca parabéns pela Acanthastrea. Tenho uma igualzinha. São estes corais que fazem dos LPS autênticas obras de arte da natureza.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Constantino Filho

Caro Juca,
Já tinha visto seu Aquário no Site do IPAq. Mas agora participando mais ativamente do RF poderei acompanhar mais de perto a evolução do mesmo.
Parabéns pelo carinho, amor e dedicação ao Hobby :SbOk3:  !

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Oi Juca,

O aqua está 5*****, e as fotos não ficam atrás, só espero ver isso em breve!
Agora é que estou a ver bem, quando selecionas-te os corais e fizes-te o layout, sempre ficas-te com aquela "stag" tipo azul torquesa (a que está +/- ao canto superior esquerdo)...é mesmo linda, e está enorme!




> B-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l ! Eu gosto tanto destes corais, e pena que sao tao raros e $$$


Idem...Idem... :yb665:

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá,

Aqui ficam agumas fotos que foram possiveis tirar no dia do jantar ao aquário do Júlio.



























Júlio, os meus parabéns mais uma vez por essa maravilha que ai tens.

Simplesmente brutal esses crescimentos, cores,tudo em grande forma. :SbOk:  

Abraço,
João

----------


## Nelson Pena

so falta a squamipinnis femeas para de 0 a 10 ser 10  :Big Grin:  hihihi
belos crescimentos 
a hyacinthus teve 1 bleaching no meio juca?

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas Julio,




> Juca parabéns pela Acanthastrea. Tenho uma igualzinha. São estes corais que fazem dos LPS autênticas obras de arte da natureza.


Aquela Acanthastrea que estavam a falar o Roberto e o Rui, qual a especie dela?

Ja agora que cuidados tens com ela? Tipo de luz e corrente? Alimentação?

E que tenho uma igual, que me foi oferecida, como morta, mas consegui recupera-la, entao andei a procura mas nao consegui identificar a especie.

No fim de semana vou tentar colocar aqui uma foto da minha (coitadinha ainda esta em mau estado)

Cumprimentos

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Juca,  :yb677:  

parece que ainda me estou a ver (hipnotizado :EEK!:  ) em frente ao teu aquário,  :Big Grin:  eheh!

O que dizer dele? A beleza transmitida pelos corais é...upa upa  :yb663:  com um brilho e cor que nem tenho palavras. O E.navarchus é lindo  :yb663:  , e na minha opinião dá 10 a 0 ao Z.gemantum.
Tal como já tinha dito mais do que uma vez, esta Acropora é linda, mas ao vivo ainda se percebe melhor:


Quando me lembrar de mais coisas eu digo, ainda não estou em mim! 
Vou ter que te fazer mais visitas Juca... :yb624:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> so falta a squamipinnis femeas para de 0 a 10 ser 10  hihihi
> belos crescimentos 
> a hyacinthus teve 1 bleaching no meio juca?


Olá Nelson.

Houve um foco de algas numa das pontas e braqueou um pouco, mas continua com polipos  :Pracima: 





> Boas Julio,
> 
> 
> 
> Aquela Acanthastrea que estavam a falar o Roberto e o Rui, qual a especie dela?
> 
> Ja agora que cuidados tens com ela? Tipo de luz e corrente? Alimentação?
> 
> E que tenho uma igual, que me foi oferecida, como morta, mas consegui recupera-la, entao andei a procura mas nao consegui identificar a especie.
> ...


Olá Fabio

Chamo-lhe simplesmente acantastrea..não faço ideia do nome dela  :yb624: 

Quanto aos cuidados...nenhuns. Não a alimento, nem me parece ser esquisita em termos de circulação ou luz.

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Uma coisa que ainda não vi reflectida nas fotografias foi a quantidade impressionante de luz que o aquário do Juca tem. Realmente só mesmo ao vivo é que se pode apreciar toda a sua beleza.  :yb677:   :yb677:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Olá,
> 
> Uma coisa que ainda não vi reflectida nas fotografias foi a quantidade impressionante de luz que o aquário do Juca tem. Realmente só mesmo ao vivo é que se pode apreciar toda a sua beleza.


Concordo Antonio,á semelhança do que aconteceu ao Ricardo,eu tanbem fui um dos que fiquei hipnotizado em frente ao aqua,realmente é mais um daqueles casos em que as fotos não fazem justiça ao original,os meus parabens Juca,o teu aqua superou as minhas espectativas e tu como pessoa tanbem,foi um prazer conhecer-te pessoalmente. :SbOk3:  



PS-Antonio,qq dia tenho que ir visitar um certo mar de aiptasias( :yb624:  ) em Azeitão,póde ser? :SbSourire2:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Acanthastrea lordhowensis!
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aproveito para deixar aqui algumas das muitas fotos que tirei ao aquário do Juca...

Ao contrário do costume começo com uma geral:



e apenas alguns dos fabulosos corais que por lá estão!























Uma macro da Euphylia ancora:



E deixo-Vos para o fim algo que me maravilhou... um soberbo conjunto de Pocciloporas:



Penso que as fotos não fazem total justiça ao que pude observar in loco, mas ficam próximo! :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

Entretanto gostava de deixar aqui uma dúvida... será que este coral:



é uma stylopora ou uma Madracis decactis como acabei por identificar o coral seguinte em conjunto com o Rui Ferreira de Almeida...



Fica a dúvida... venham daí as Vossas opiniões!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Diogo  :Olá: 

Eu diria que é uma Stylopora pistillatta  :Admirado: 

http://www.aquariumspecialty.com/cat...products_id=41

----------


## Julio Macieira

Já que tive de pegar na máquina fotografica. Aqui ficam as fotos do "vaidoso"  :yb624: 





Consegui tambem uma foto, que me parece engraçada de um outro inquilino  :yb624:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Continuando em testes.


A nova objectiva Tamaron de 90 m/m macro, mostra-nos coisas, parecidas com isto  :EEK!:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

:EEK!:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ou então coisas destas.

Nunca foram compradas...mas, apareceram-me numa rocha  :yb624: 




Mais umas das fotos obtidas

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Já que tive de pegar na máquina fotografica. Aqui ficam as fotos do "vaidoso" 
> 
> Consegui tambem uma foto, que me parece engraçada de um outro inquilino


O vaidoso está mesmo mal nunca tinha visto um caso tão grave de ictio, pelo menos está bem distribuido.

Esta foto deveria ser incluída na votação da foto de 2007, tem tudo caracter e o olho está focado.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Desta vez e meio "enferrujado" lembrei-me de filmar uns bicharocos que passam a vida escondidos no meu substrato.


Mas quando lhes cheira a "paparoca" aí vêm eles todos ao de cima.

[MEDIA]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/nassarios.WMV[/MEDIA]

http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/d.../nassarios.WMV

 :Icon Cry:   Desculpem o ruido  :yb663:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Simplesmente espetacular... parece uma cena de um filme de terror :yb624:  

Um dia destes gostava de ver esse aquario ao vivo

Abraços
Nuno Silva

----------


## MarioMarques

No meu é exactamente o mesmo... com duas diferenças de monta.
Na quantidade e no tamanho...

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Simplesmente espetacular... parece uma cena de um filme de terror 
> 
> Um dia destes gostava de ver esse aquario ao vivo
> 
> Abraços
> Nuno Silva


Fácil, Nuno

A unica condição é teres de cá vir  :yb624: 



Enquanto isso, vou experimentando coisas novas  :yb665: 

Tenho andado a experimentar umas novas algas liofilizadas.

Uma pequena quantidade



Deitar em agua  :SbSourire20: 



30 segundos  :Admirado: 



5 minutos passados  :EEK!: 



Para já ainda não observei razões de queixas por parte dos inquilinos  :Coradoeolhos: 



O aspecto das algas é de algas extremamente frescas e de um cheirinho irresistivel. Apenas coloquei 4 folhinhas e fim de hidratadas ficaram enormes :EEK!: 

Serão melhores, serão piores ? Não faço ideia  :yb624:

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

Essas alginhas num caldinho de bonito com um par de ameijoas ou num miso com um pouco de tofu...

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros e companheiros  :Olá: 

Continuando a reportagem fotográfica














Em especial dedico o "pólipo" seguinte, ao companheiro Roberto Pacheco.  :Pracima:

----------


## Luis Rosa

Ai Juca...  :yb663:  :yb663:  :yb663:  :yb663:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Seria uma injustiça, não deixar neste tópico as fotos dos meus Black ocellaris











Que simpático a dizer "olá" coma "patinha"  :yb624:

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

ola amigo Julio
O peixe não esta a dizer ola ! :yb668:  
mas sim estou aqui Henrique. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Bom não haja duvida parabens pelas lindas imgens que o amigo
Julio nos tem mostrado  :Olá:  
um abraço deste vosso amigo 
henrique de jesus

----------


## Julio Macieira

Pontualmente vão aparecendo umas mudas "sinistras" espalhadas pelo aquário

----------


## Vasco Santos

> Pontualmente vão aparecendo umas mudas "sinistras" espalhadas pelo aquário


Olá Juca, essas mudas "sinistras" prometem, parecem ser alguma especie de Montipora do tipo encrustante!!  Bem Gira essa ultima.

Obrigado pelos corais que destes ao meu irmão, pois são lindissimos, eu tive uma acropora igual á azul que ele trouxe, mas acabou por morrer, nem sei porque, talvez por ser selvagem!!

Foto da dita cuja.. :Admirado:  



Fotos das tuas  :SbOk:   :SbOk:  





O meu irmão ainda não se calou com o teu aquario...  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Jesus Fontan

Julio,vas me matar con esas fotos meu,non vay pasar moito en velo de cerca :yb677:   :SbOk:

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

Obrigado pelos esclarecimentos  :SbOk:   penso entao que vai ser facil de cuidar deste menino.

Rui, obrigado pelo esclarecimento da especie  :SbOk:  

Cumprimentos

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo  :Olá: 

Na hora de comer, apenas os palhaços não se afastam das euphyllias.
De resto tudo responde a chamada  :SbSourire:

----------


## Ricardo Prata

ola julio :Olá:  

eu ja tive a oportunidade de ver esse teu aqua de perto (au vivo e com muita cor como so ele tem) ta muito fixe.
quanto a comida e chamada para a mesa desses teu peixes lindos , isto sao horas para eles comerem? :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  


abraços do RICARDO PRATA :SbOk:

----------


## Marco Mansano

Fala Julio!

Parabéns pelo aquário!

Está muito lindo!

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo  :yb677: 

Deu entrada um novo inclino no meu sistema.
Desta vez uma _Holothuria_edulis_ 




Não veio muito "gordita", por isso espero que se safe  :yb665: 
Vamos ver o comportamento do animal.

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas Julio,

Já á muito que procuro um animal desses, embora nunca o tenha visto á venda!
Por acaso onde o compraste não havia mais?

Atentamente,

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Tiago  :Olá: 

Ao que julgo saber, ainda ficou uma na Sohal  :yb665:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Tive a oportunidade de acompanhar com alguma exactidão os valores do PH do meu aquário, durante o mês de Janeiro.

Recordo que estes valores se referem ao meu período nocturno e que por volta das 17:00H acendem as lâmpadas actinicas.





Foi instalado a dias, um grupo de ventoinhas para me forçar a evaporação.  Hoje mesmo, e ao final de 3 dias posso observar um PH de 8.24 a meio do meu ciclo diurno (não me parece que vá subir mais  :Admirado: ), quando normalmente nesta altura do ano mal chegaria aos 8.10 

Parece-me que entre o dia 20 e o dia 26 "alguém" andou a fazer asneiras  :Icon Cry: 

Esta amostra diz respeito aos dias, 9, 11, 13, 14, 15, 16, 20, 26, 27 de Janeiro

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Boas,
sobes o ph com reactor de kalk?
mantens o reactor de calcio ligado 24h?
quais as diferenças de ph no fim do cliclo diurno (luzes acesas)?  :SbOk:  ?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas,
> sobes o ph com reactor de kalk?
> mantens o reactor de calcio ligado 24h?
> quais as diferenças de ph no fim do cliclo diurno (luzes acesas)?  ?


Olá Fernando  :Olá: 

O Reactor de kalk entra em funcionamento ás 08:00 da manhã (no fim do sistema ficar as escuras uma hora. O kalk é reposto até repor toda a agua evaporada, por uma bomba doseadora de 1,8L/hora.

O reactor de cálcio funciona 24 horas.

A diferença normalmente ronda os 0.20

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Olá Fernando 
> 
> O Reactor de kalk entra em funcionamento ás 08:00 da manhã (no fim do sistema ficar as escuras uma hora. O kalk é reposto até repor toda a agua evaporada, por uma bomba doseadora de 1,8L/hora.
> 
> O reactor de cálcio funciona 24 horas.
> 
> A diferença normalmente ronda os 0.20


Olá Juca  :Olá:  

Será que poderias actualizar o teu setup, mais propriamente na parte dos reactores e sua alimentação?  :Admirado:  

Está a passar pelo reactor de kalk toda a água de reposição certo? a bomba doseadora desliga quando? durante esse periodo não tens reposição de água?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Olá Juca  
> 
> Será que poderias actualizar o teu setup, mais propriamente na parte dos reactores e sua alimentação?  
> 
> Está a passar pelo reactor de kalk toda a água de reposição certo? a bomba doseadora desliga quando? durante esse periodo não tens reposição de água?


Correcto Ricardo.

Toda a reposição passa pelo reactor de kalkwasser.

A bomba de reposição desliga por volta das 16:00 da tarde.

Durante todo o período diurno,não faço reposição de agua.

Nota: Actualizei o meu setup na minha página inicial deste tópico.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos  :Olá: 

Novamente surpreendido por uma postura !!??? (  :Icon Cry:  digo eu) 

Desta vez ao recolocar um coral, tive de remover uma pequena pedra. Para já, debaixo desta, encontrava-se "algo" que passo a mostrar









Nesta altura, ainda não consigo saber, se por debaixo da restante rocha, tambem haverá "algo" semelhante.

Palpites ???

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas Juca
Cá para mim, .... são galinhas   :yb624:  ovos de galinha  :yb624:   :yb624:  
Isso ta a ficar um galinheiro com tanto ovo  :yb624:  
Cump.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Boas Juca
> Cá para mim, .... são galinhas   ovos de galinha   
> Isso ta a ficar um galinheiro com tanto ovo  
> Cump.


Boas tens toda razao Pedro, aquario deste nivel xeio de galinhas nao pode ser :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  Juca se anda desleixar.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Confesso que a imaginação, já levou a pensar em desova de algum peixe, caracol, ou até mesmo, algum tipo de ascidia, mas folgo por poder observar, que estou com a imaginação bem aquém da dos nossos ilustres membros.

Desova de galinha, confesso que ainda não me tinha passado pela cabeça.

Vai ser mais uma das opções a ter de decidir, quando chegar a concluir qualquer coisa....se é que algum dia lá chego.

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

:yb624:   :yb624:  
Agora falando serio, isso parece ser Polycarpas, "Sea squirt"
PENSO EU DE QUE....
Cump.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu nao tenho a minima ideia mas penso que o Pedro pode ter razao:

Sea Squirt

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Juca,

Esses organismos que encontraste pertencem ao grupo dos Tunicados, normalmente chamam-se Ascídias. São organismos filtradores como se pode ver bem através da sua anatomia, possuindo um poro inalante e um poro exalante.

Abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ola a todos  :Olá: 

Nova introdução no meu aquario.
Desta vez um _Paracirrhites forsteri_










Como sempre recepção de boas-vindas é dada pelo Six Line

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Também sou fã dos Peixes falcão, atenção aos camarões!!!

Notas alguma diferença da macro da Canon para a da Tamron??

----------


## Julio Macieira

Se o facto de ainda não ter saido da camara quer dizer alguma coisa  :yb665: 

Ainda não a tirei  :yb624: 

Tenho poucos camarões, a minha lagosta já faz esse controlo populacional  :yb624:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Parece que o Six-Line esta dando beijo de introducao  :yb624:  
Eu tambem gosto dos peixes falcão infelizmente tive que remover o meu porque estava sempre intimidando meus sp. Cirrhilabrus  :Admirado:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo  :Olá: 

Mais uns "bicharocos" encontrados  :Admirado: 






Penso tratar-se de uma espécies de _Ofiuroideos.
_Além de estarem a progredir na montipora, já comecei a observar alguns em rochas próximas.

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Olá de novo 
> 
> Mais uns "bicharocos" encontrados 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Desconfio que tens por aí um casal e esses são os rebentos, muito interessante sem dúvida mais giros que os grandes.

----------


## João Magano

> Desconfio que tens por aí um casal e esses são os rebentos, muito interessante sem dúvida mais giros que os grandes.


 :yb668:  Eu tive desses Ofiuroideos no panoramico de 80l, sem nunca ter lá albergado _pais_.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas,

Também tenho disso, principalmente no refúgio. Não passam desse tamanho, e penso que se reproduzem no aqua. Normalmente estão nas rochas com as "pernas" esticadas para a coluna de água, para apanhar comer, ou por baixo das rochas, na areia ou mesmo enterrados nesta.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Julio, eu às vezes também vejo desses ofiúros no meu aquário e penso não se tratarem de crias do adulto que tenho por lá porque nunca chegam a crescer. Desconfio que venham nas TPA e em algumas algas que por vezes recolho no mar.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas
> 
> Julio, eu às vezes também vejo desses ofiúros no meu aquário e penso não se tratarem de crias do adulto que tenho por lá porque nunca chegam a crescer. Desconfio que venham nas TPA e em algumas algas que por vezes recolho no mar.


É verdade, Carlos Jorge.

Por isso chamarem-se Ofiuroideos.. Reproduzem-se nos nossos aquarios, mas mantêm-se sempre pequeninos.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos  :Olá: 

Ainda em determinação de territórios, o amigo _Paracirrhites forsteri_ tem sabido muito bemescolher os cantos mais abrigados  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Oi,

Não gosto especialmente do peixe mas as fotos estão excelentes! Parabéns!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ele



Ela



A "Outra"



As "Outras"



Qual será a escolhida?



Ou... !!!



Talvez fique mesmo com as 6 !!????  :EEK!:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Lindas, Júlio.
Acho que "ELE" vai escolher todas ! o sortudo só vai descansar ao Domingo...

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas


são lindas lindas :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  
mas o meu macho nem ao domingo descansa tem 8 :HaEbouriffe:  uma para cada dia de semana e uma de reserva :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Julio Macieira

*Quem vem lá ???




**Enoplometopus occidentalis


*

----------


## Ingo Barao

freddy KuGuer ???

granda foto Julio :Palmas:  

e reef safe???

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> é reef safe???


"fish safe" não deve ser de certeza   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb665:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Esta foto está excelente, Parabéns!!! :EEK!:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> freddy KuGuer ???
> 
> granda foto Julio 
> 
> e reef safe???


Olá Ingo  :Olá:  

Se alimentada regularmente.

Deixa os camarões e os nassários em paz  :yb624:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo  :Olá: 

Desta vez ficam as fotos de um polipo de acropora em 2 prespectivas.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos  :Olá: 

Dia 1 de Fevereiro iniciei um novo ciclo no meu sistema que passo a partilhar.

Liguei precisamente no dia 1 de Fevereiro, o meu escumador a um relógio, programado pra funcionar 12 horas por dia.

O tempo de funcionamento programado foi feito de modo a que o escumador entre em funcionamento a meio do periodo nocturno e termine o seu funcionamento a meio do periodo diurno.

Passei tambem a ser regular na adição diária de Phytoplan de (Julian Sprung´s) na dose de uma colher (medida que vem com a embalagem) diária.

Recordo que o fabricante recomenda a adição de 1/4 da mesma colher por 120L de agua. Ou seja. Estou adicionar o recomendado para 480L.

O produto é adicionado em um litro de agua, e após bem diluído, é colocado no aquario em zona de forte movimentação.

Especificações do produto:

Protaínas (28%)
Lipidos (13%)
Fibras (19%)
Humidade (5%)

Os resultados são desde já perfeitamente visíveis.

Por um lado os LPS, em especial a minha catalapyillia jardinei, está linda como nunca esteve. Por outro lado o substrato em especial começa a ficar com umas cianos feias como tudo  :yb665: 

Penso tratar-se de um novo ciclo no meu sistema, e que não me está a surpreender. Acredito que deste modo o aumento da biodiversidade a médio prazo, venha a contribuir para as melhoras do meu sistema.

Para ajudar o sistema de filtração do meu sistema, foram ainda introduzidas, várias sabelas, protulas, e uma esponja.

Continuo a espera de encontrar uns caranguejos mitrax.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boa noite, Julio  :Olá:  

Vou ficar atento a esse teu novo ciclo no aquário para depois adoptá-lo no meu "ferrari" se isso tiver sucesso, esperes que não leves a mal o teu sistema servir de cubaia  :SbSourire2:  

Um abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boa noite, Julio  
> 
> Vou ficar atento a esse teu novo ciclo no aquário para depois adoptá-lo no meu "ferrari" se isso tiver sucesso, esperes que não leves a mal o teu sistema servir de cubaia  
> 
> Um abraço


Companheiro

Nãos vás por mim...

Eu só sei que cada vez precebo menos disto  :yb663:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Companheiro
> 
> Nãos vás por mim...
> 
> Eu só sei que cada vez precebo menos disto


Eu não diria isso Julio :yb624:  ,mas essa opção por desligar o escumador 12h faz-me alguma confusão,se por um lado a agua deixará de estar tão esteril e isso provavelmente beneficiará os LPSs,por outro não poderá ter um impacto negativo nos SPSs?? :EEK!:   :EEK!:  
E essas cianos não devem ter aparecido por acaso :Admirado:  ,já agora,o valor de potencial redox com que estás a trabalhar continua o mesmo?
A  pergunta final que te faço é,que resultados esperas ter com esta nova solução a médio/longo prazo?? :EEK!:  
E faço a pergunta pq tenho a certeza que não fazes as coisas ao cálhas,isso der ter sido tudo bem pensado,certo?... :SbSourire:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Companheiro
> 
> Nãos vás por mim...
> 
> Eu só sei que cada vez precebo menos disto


 :SbSourire:  Quando se perceber tudo sobre qualquer assunto o mesmo perde o interesse e deixa de provocar curiosidades e desafios. Nada melhor que experiencias, dissabores e alegrias para tornar um hobby fascinante  :SbOk5:   :SbOk5:   :SbOk5:  

Um abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

Luis  :Pracima: 

Por muito que pense, só penso o que penso.

...e nesta altura o pensamento é.


Com o nível baixo de nutrientes que tinha no aquario, não conseguía manter vários corais por muito mais tempo no meu sistema.

Decididamente (lá estou eu  pensar) o meu sistema em  termos de SPS "puros" funciona bem. Em termos de LPs e outros corais mais carnudos têm dificuldades de manutenção saudável. Estou convencido que esta nova fase de redução do tempo de escumação, e a introdução do phyto vai aumentar a carga orgânica necessária para estimular o aumento da biodiversidade do sistema.

Quanto ao redox. Continua na mesma. Sempre acima dos 400

----------


## João Magano

No passado dia 5 fez 3 meses que tenho o meu aquário montado, tem sido um aquario com um aspecto bastante limpo, sem sujidades, sem micro-algas. Tpa's semanais de 15%, as vezes de 20% e até uma ou duas de 25%. Ainda só tenho 2 peixes que alimento com não mais que um cubo, pequeno, de comida congelada por dia, distribuido por 4 a 5 tomas. Há cerca de 3 semanas resolvi começar a adicionar Marine Snow e Coral Grow, não chegou a uma semana para aparecer cyano e já lá vão 15 dias que parei a adição de Marine Snow e Coral Grow e as cyano continuam por cá  :SbEnerve3: . As xénias estão a adorar, o diametro dos seus troncos triplicaram e crescem por todo o lado  :SbEnerve3:  .
Penso que não se podia dizer que o meu aquario tinha excesso de matéria orgânica, mas agora, pelos vistos tem mais do que sua capacidade de absorção. É muito facil estragar o trabalho de meses, nunca mais aprendemos a fazer as alterações devagar, muito devagar, começar com doses muito mais pequenas que as recomendadas e mantermo-nos muito atentos ás alterações.
Claro que o teu aquario tem mais tempo, estará bastante mais estabilizado e consequentemente encontrará o equilibrio mais depressa, talvez até nem tenhas que suspender a adição dos aditivos, mas não pude deixar de notar as semelhanças.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu nao queria dizer nada mas estes suplementos estao *cheios* de PO4 mas ninguem quer ouvir  :yb624:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Eu nao queria dizer nada mas estes suplementos estao *cheios* de PO4 mas ninguem quer ouvir


 :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Roberto

Nunca foi tão fácil para mim, medir fosfatos. Tenho um fotómetro em casa. Ou ele está avariado, ou os resultados continuam zerados.

Parece-me ser um processo natural. Tempos de colocar fito, para promovermos o aparecimento do Zoo. Todo o sistema beneficia com isso.
A minha Catalapyllia, está como nunca esteve, as Euphyllias impressionantes. Sáo visíveis para mim, melhoras no sistema.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Parece-me ser um processo natural. Tempos de colocar fito, para promovermos o aparecimento do Zoo. Todo o sistema beneficia com isso.
> A minha Catalapyllia, está como nunca esteve, as Euphyllias impressionantes. Sáo visíveis para mim, melhoras no sistema.


Sim nao tenho nenhuma duvida que LPS e moles prosperem num ambiente rico em nutrientes particularmente zooplankton, mas o facto de aparecer Cyano e clara evidencia de fosfatos. Remover Cyano e um excelente metodo de exportar fosfatos o problema e quando se alastra e sufoca os invertebrados.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> mas o facto de aparecer Cyano e clara evidencia de fosfatos


Roberto, discordo completamente desta afirmação. O facto de aparecer ciano é clara evidencia de excesso de matéria orgânica dissolvida, mas não de fosfatos.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Justificando:

A matéria(carbono) orgânica dissolvida serve de nutriente principal para as cianobactérias. Esta matéria orgânica dissolvida resulta da degradação, por bactérias, da matéria orgânica particulada retida nos filtros mecânicos e depositada das rochas e no substrato que por sua vez tem origem nos restos de alimentos e aditivos orgânicos ( vitaminas, aminoacidos ),  fezes dos peixes e restos de tecidos dos peixes e corais.

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Roberto, discordo completamente desta afirmação. O facto de aparecer ciano é clara evidencia de excesso de matéria orgânica dissolvida, mas não de fosfatos.
> Cump.
> Rui


E esta materia organica o que e ? Donde se origina ? 




> Now that we know where phosphate comes from, and what impact it has, we can proceed to ask where it goes and how to maximize those export processes. Certainly, some phosphorus goes into the bodies of growing organisms, *including bacteria*, algae, corals and fish. Some of these organisms stay permanently in the aquarium, and others may be removed by algae harvesting, skimming of small organisms and even pruning of corals. These and other mechanisms are discussed in subsequent sections of this article.


http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2006-09/rhf/index.php

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Parece que respondemos quase ao mesmo tempo...lol

Robert Fenner:




> Being careful to make especially major nutrients like *nitrates and phosphates* limited is important....
> 
> ....Blue-green slime algae growth should be avoided on several fronts. By way of limiting nutrients, through careful feeding of appropriate foods and limiting use of supplements, proper lighting, adequate filtration, circulation and aeration, and stocking of competing photosynthetic life. Should you have a massive outbreak of Cyanobacteria, look to the root causes detailed here and attack your BGA problems at their root causes: lack of competing photosynthates, overabundance of chemical foods, and stagnant, low oxygenated water. Beware of chemical fixes for these noisome algae types. They don’t work in the long term, and may well poison your livestock in the short.


http://www.wetwebmedia.com/bluegralgae.htm

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Roberto Roberto não podemos só citar as partes que interessam de determinado artigo . Nesse mesmo artigo (http://www.wetwebmedia.com/bluegralgae.htm) a frase chave é esta:



> It should, must be stated that *even given the usual measures of nutrient availability(ie fosfatos e nitratos #)showing low concentrations* you may still run into Cyano problems theyre actually fueled *much more by DOCs,* dissolved organic carbon compounds hence the careful cleaning and use of a decent protein skimmer as a first line of defense, limiting DOCs in your water. And, ahem, where do these celebrated DOCs come from? Principally (over)feeding. Be especially leery of liquid invertebrate and gelatin based frozen foods these are notorious sources of DOC.


#nota minha

Ou seja elas gostam de compostos orgãnicos - carbono - e não fosfatos.Logo podemos ter ciano com 0 de fosfatos.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Ou seja duas coisas podem vir do mesmo sitio mas não significa que vão dar origem à mesma coisa  :yb624:  ou ,como um amigo meu dizia : uma coisa é uma coisa e outra coisa é ...outra coisa  :Olá:  
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Roberto Roberto não podemos só citar as partes que interessam de determinado artigo .


 

Ok me apanhaste  :yb624:   :yb624: , mas dizer que nao tem nada haver tambem nao e certo ! O facto e que DOC/DOM num aquario maturo sao muito mais facilmente absorvidos por os filtradores/bacteria removidos pelo escumador do que PO4.




> Logo podemos ter ciano com 0 de fosfatos.


Ademais, nao conheco nenhum aqua que nao tenha fosfato !

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Bom agora vou eu dar uns argumentos a teu favor  :Cool:  . Se estamos a falar de fosfato organico, aquele que os nossos testes não detectam e que está "agarrado" ao carbono da DOC então claro que as cianobacterias usam fosfatos. Agora o inorganico ou ortofosfatos, esses são primordialmente usados juntamente com os nitratos pelas algas verdadeiras e pelas ... zooxantelas dos corais.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Liguei precisamente no dia 1 de Fevereiro, o meu escumador a um relógio, programado pra funcionar 12 horas por dia.
> 
> O tempo de funcionamento programado foi feito de modo a que o escumador entre em funcionamento a meio do periodo nocturno e termine o seu funcionamento a meio do periodo diurno.



Alguns autores defendem que é melhor um escumador mais fraco a trabalhar 24 horas do que um mais potente interrompido em que os ciclos de pára/arranca não são benéficos... outros tem a mesma opinião que tu....
Qual a razão desta escolha?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Ricardo  :Olá: 

Precisamente por haver várias tendências de opiniões que fiz a opção por um dos que dou mais crédito.

Passo a reproduzir parte de um artigo já traduzido pelo nosso companheiro Pedro Nuno Ferreira, do Eric Borneman ( A alimentação de Corais) e que do qual aguardamos autorização de publicação integral por parte do autor.

Passo a citar:




> Tem sido a minha experiência de que o seguinte padrão emerge entre os aquaristas que começam a “aumentar o volume” de comida do seu aquário: A adição aumentada de comidas preparadas começa, seguida de um aumento concomitante e razoável de níveis mensuráveis de nutrientes na água do aquário. Pouco depois, o aquário começa a ter um florescimento e crescimento de ciano bactérias e algas filamentosas. Nesta altura, o aquarista cessa tipicamente de alimentar na proporção aumentada, preocupado com que o nível de nutrientes permaneça elevado e provoque o falecimento da saúde dos habitantes do aquário a expensas das algas. Saliento que isto não será o caso com toda a probabilidade. Quando se estabelece um aquário, os níveis de consumo e decomposição são baixos. Há medida que a Rocha Viva faz o seu “ciclo”, e as plantas e animais mortos se decompõem, verifica-se um pico de nutrientes em todos os casos. Seguindo-se a isto, várias sucessões de algas ocorrem, normalmente pela ordem de *diatomaceas*, ciano bactérias, algas filamentosas e finalmente alga coralina. Os níveis de nutrientes caem ao longo do tempo e o recife torna-se um lugar estável de baixos níveis de nutrientes. O mesmo processo está a ocorrer com o aumento das fontes de alimento a um aquário. Os níveis de nutrientes atingem picos, várias sucessões de algas ocorrem, até que um novo estado de estabilidade é alcançado com maior numero e diversidade de vida do que o nível anterior. Este processo pode levar tempo e a comida pode ser aumentada lentamente sobre longos períodos de tempo, permitindo que tal desenvolvimento ocorra e traga níveis mensuráveis de nutrientes para baixo, para os níveis da coluna de água anterior. Por minha experiência níveis perfeitamente “obscenos” de nutrientes podem ser adicionados a um bem provido e diversificado aquário de recife ao longo do tempo sem ter níveis elevados de nutrientes na coluna de água. Para ter a certeza, o crescimento de algas aumentará também uniformemente ao longo do tempo com a entrada dos nutrientes adicionados, muito embora os níveis mensuráveis sejam baixos. Isto é facilmente contrariado com a adição de novos alguivoros. A pastagem foi demonstrada com sendo a forma primária de controlo de algas filamentosas e algas carnudas no recife de coral. Os níveis de nutrientes ambientes são bem menos importantes em recifes dominados por algas do que a falta de alguivoros. Mesmo que a manutenção de um aquário de recife seja substancialmente desmazelada e tenha níveis de nutrientes elevados aberrantes que resultem em crescimento de algas prolífico e indesejável, pode ser controlado com pastagem adicional. Saliento contudo de que tais condições podem também actuar em detrimento de outros organismos e não é encorajada. Dou a explicação apenas para ilustrar a importância de do pastar adequado.
> Será que necessitamos de fornecer todo este alimento?
> Eu penso que sim. Existem muitas maneiras de ser um bom aquarista de recife. Acho que tal diversidade de pensamento e método deve ser encorajada. Também penso que o entendimento e fornecimento de fontes de alimento adequadas é uma escola de pensamento importante e relativamente recente na manutenção de aquários; uma que está mesmo a começar a ser tomada em consciência por muitos. É um aspecto chave das comunidades naturais, e deu-me evidências visíveis e tangíveis da sua importância nos aquários. Tenho água cristalina, nenhum problema de algas com peixes saudáveis e corais a prosperar. “E então”, pode dizer o leitor, “certamente o mesmo pode ser dito para aqueles que mantêm galerias de corais duros com poderosos fraccionadores de espuma”. Sim, poderia. De facto, eu fui em tempos uma dessas pessoas e considerava ter um aquário com muito sucesso. Mas agora tenho “neve do recife” nos meus aquários, tenho crescimento copioso de esponja natural, e tenho comunidades de animais que nunca existiram (ou não prosperavam) na ausência destas fontes de alimentos. Também sinto de que é importante usar fonte de alimento que forneçam a nutrição máxima com o mínimo de volume ou constituintes não usados. Por outras palavras, fontes elevadas de proteínas (ex.: Golden Pearls) fontes vivas ou culturas vivas (ex.: Artémia, Mysis, rotiferos), culturas de algas unicelulares (ou produtos de fito-plâncton vivo tais como o fito-plâncton DT) e produtos alimentares completos frescos (ex.: comidas marinhas misturadas e algas), em conjunto com o crescimento intencional de uma comunidade bio diversificada que actue em equipa como predadores, presa, produtores e decompositores, é vital para o sucesso de manter comunidade de recife de coral em aquários.
> É minha crença pessoal de que os aquários de recife devem ser um comunidade próspera de bio diversidade, representativa dos seu congéneres selvagens e não meramente uma colecção de espécimes bonitos a crescer em prateleiras de pedra limpinhas cobertas de alga coralina púrpura. Ao intencionalmente privarmos muitos destes animais de fontes de alimento naturais, penso que nos tornamos frouxos na nossa responsabilidade, mesmo que não tenhamos dispendido dinheiro para os adquirir. A hora do jantar, é uma hora de alegria para todos, e a nutrição é um requisito universal para sobreviver. Poderemos nunca conseguir duplicar o recife de coral, mas podemos aproximar-nos cada vez mais há medida que aprendemos mais sobre sistemas fechados e as comunidades naturais.


 


Assim que devidamente autorizado, publicaremos o artigo integral.

----------


## Nuno Silva

Excelente excerto do artigo!

Concordo a 100% com esta teoria e já por causa disso é que quando construi o meu sistema optei por não usar escumador e por ter uma reduzida quantidade de peixes. E mesmo o filtro mecânico só uso nas mudas de água em que levanto os sedimentos depositados nos buracos das rochas. Acho que um bom refugio de macroalgas é capaz de ser uma ajuda muito grande para exportar nitratos e fosfatos resultantes da alimentação extra. Como não tenho espaço para o refugio não estou a dar fitoplancton extra, só mesmo o que se produz naturalmente no aquario. Mas vou introduzir macroalgas no aquario e vou passar a alimentar.

Acho também muito importante o que o João magano disse: a introdução deve ser feita muito devagar mesmo, para dar tempo de sistema acompanhar.

Juca, apoio totalmente essa tua mudança e estarei á espera de resultados positivos. Boa sorte nisso!!

Abraço

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Julio para de citar as partes convenientes :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Eric Borneman:




> As a result of the often unnaturally elevated nutrient levels in aquaria, we employ a number of nutrient export devices, such as filters, ozonizers, and protein skimmers (foam fractionators). We also tend to add these devices to avoid or limit another common nutrient export mechanism, the water change. Unfortunately, it is a serious and probably deleterious compromise in many ways. Such devices actively strip the water column of the very bacteria, detritus, mucus, and plankton that exist, limiting the effectiveness of our captive community to deal with the nutrients and, in return, providing food sources within the food web. When the water column is "stripped" of its productive elements, the populations of filter feeding and predatory sessile invertebrates are compromised, as is the productivity of the substrate communities - including the live rock and live sand with their associated microbial, floral, and faunal components. However, if we do not "purify" the water, we may encounter nutrient problems and react with limited feeding schedules. It is quite literally a Catch-22.
> 
> In aquaria, we are faced with several realities. *Our phytoplankton and zooplankton populations are generally negligible to non-existent in comparison with coral reef communities*. Those which do exist are either rapidly consumed without having a chance to reproduce, or they are rapidly removed or killed by pumps and filtering devices or suspension-feeders. Coral mucus, bacteria, detritus, larval benthos and other "psuedo-plankton" might be present in a reasonable amount if the water column were not stripped. On the other hand, *dissolved organic and inorganic material levels are frequently much higher than they are in the ocean*. For an excellent, detailed analysis of sampled aquarium water refer to It's (In) The Water and It Is Still in the Water by Ron Shimek, Ph.D. *Even very well maintained aquaria are generally found with much higher levels of nitrogen and phosphorous than wild communities. Even though many desirable organisms are able to utilize these nutrients, levels in most aquaria are very unnatural, and coral reefs under such conditions often wane or die - a process known as eutrophication...
> 
> ...Yes and No. To a degree, some of the limitations of a closed system are insurmountable. In a wonderful analogy using some feeding rate data of reef communities from scientific literature, Dr. Ron Shimek (Shimek, WMC 1998) noted how it would take 250-350 ml of wet food per 100 gallon of water per day to approximate food availability on a coral reef. Using a similar analogy, based on nutrient and water dwell times, I would add that the coral reef gets a 100% water change 2-3 times per day!*

----------


## Julio Macieira

Companheiro, Roberto  :yb624: 

Eu tenho o artigo completo tambem.





> As fontes de alimento do recife de coral, são assim, largamente produzidas pelo oceano. Bactérias, detritos, fito-plâncton, zoo-plâncton, fauna bentónica pequena, muco, e material orgânico e inorgânico dissolvido de vários tipos e tamanhos, são o que constitui a maioria da comida num recife de coral.
> 
> 
> Estamos nós, como aquaristas, a providenciar tal alimento?
> 
> Numa palavra, Não!
> 
> O que nós providenciamos a, e o que é providenciado por, aos nossos aquários é extremamente limitado em qualidade e quantidade. Contudo, muitos de nós ficam perturbados por leituras elevadas de nitratos e fosfatos. Como resultado, muitos aquaristas recorrem a alimentação reduzidíssima, numa tentativa de manter a qualidade da água gerível. Em termos de aquário, que são sistemas fechados, nós não temos o luxo de biliões sobre incontáveis biliões de litros de água para diluir e limpar as cargas elevadas de nutrientes, nem dispomos da abundante biodiversidade (na sua maioria) que mantém a qualidade de pobre em nutrientes, da água de um recife de coral. Em contra partida, quando a nossa água apresenta valores elevados para nutrientes,  somos frequentemente empestados, por aqueles organismos esteticamente indesejáveis que são muito adeptos em utilizar tais recursos como material orgânico e inorgânico dissolvido; as algas e as ciano-bactérias.
> 
> ...


Fica reproduzida outra parte da tradução do mesmo artigo, que como ja indiquei, aguardamos autorização para a sua divulgação integral.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

ah excelente pois tentar traduzir para mim seria muito enfadonho :yb665:  

Eu penso que seria um grande erro tentar comparar um sistema fechado com o recife ! O Ron Shimek disse tudo "o recife de coral recebe um troca de água a 100% 2 a 3 vezes por dia! " O que achas que vai acontecer com todo o fosfato que estas adicionando ? Pensas que ira desaparecer milagrosamente ? Sim podes ver um enorme aumento de fauna e o aquario pode prosperar por um periodo de tempo mas realmente pensas que eutrofização pode ser evitada a longo prazo ?

----------


## Julio Macieira

A unica coisa que sei Roberto, é que o sistema não esta (estava) a responder positivamente a LPS.

Gosto muito de SPS, mas quero a biodiversidade aumentada. Acredita que corais que pretendo manter, como é o caso da catalaphyllia, estão a responder como nunca até aqui.


Vou tirar uma fotozinha só para te fazer mudar de ideias  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Foi rápidinho  :yb624: 



Já agora que peguei na "mánica"

Cá fica o registo

Um lado



O outro



O centro



Uma geral

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Julio como ja temos falado varias vezes sobre o assunto a Catalaphyllia, Goniopora, Heliofungia, Trachyphyllia etc. Corais moles geralmente se encontrem em zonas turbidas ??? como lagoas onde existe grande quantidade de comida este nao e o caso dos construtores do recife. Eu tambem gosto de variedade/diversidade e tambem tenho aumentado a alimentacao mas nao me atrevo em reduzir parcialmente meu escumador. Eu acho que o Ricardo tem razao:




> Alguns autores defendem que é melhor um escumador mais *fraco* a trabalhar 24 horas do que um mais potente interrompido em que os ciclos de pára/arranca não são benéficos.


PS o aqua esta uma beleza !

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Julio como ja temos falado varias vezes sobre o assunto a Catalaphyllia, Goniopora, Heliofungia, Trachyphyllia etc. Corais moles geralmente se encontrem em zonas turbidas ??? como lagoas onde existe grande quantidade de comida este nao e o caso dos construtores do recife. Eu tambem gosto de variedade/diversidade e tambem tenho aumentado a alimentacao mas nao me atrevo em reduzir parcialmente meu escumador. Eu acho que o Ricardo tem razao:
> 
> 
> 
> PS o aqua esta uma beleza !


Curiosamente no sitio onde melhor se deu no aquario, foi precisamente nesta zona central, em forte corrente  :yb663: , mas vou novamente muda-la para uma zona mais abrigada.

Quanto a frase do Ricardo



> Alguns autores defendem que é melhor um escumador mais *fraco* a trabalhar 24 horas do que um mais potente interrompido em que os ciclos de pára/arranca não são benéficos.


A resposta esta na propria afirmação. 

Alguns autores...

Eu. Autor de mim próprio e pelo meu entendimento que admito poder estar errado, estou convencido de que um bom escumador, é sempre vantajoso e posso coloca-lo em funcionamento mais ou menos, de acordo com as minhas necessidades. Um escumador mais fraco, se necessário, não consegue remover o que removeria o mais potente.

No meu entendimento acho completamente irrelevante a questão. Ou ter controlo no tempo de escumação num escumador potênte, ou ter um mais fraco a funcionar permanentemente é a mesma coisa. Não podemos é esquecer, que o limite máximo do escumador está tomado, no caso de optarmos por um mais fraco.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Gosto muito de SPS, mas quero a biodiversidade aumentada. Acredita que corais que pretendo manter, como é o caso da catalaphyllia, estão a responder como nunca até aqui.


Viva Juca! Bem vindo ao lado nobre da força, ou seja, à verdadeira essência do Hobby ! Um pedaço de recife na nossa casa!
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Viva Juca! Bem vindo ao lado nobre da força, ou seja, à verdadeira essência do Hobby ! Um pedaço de recife na nossa casa!


Percebo a tua frase, mas acho que no caso do Juca isso não é possível - tu tens diversos aquários no teu sistema onde podes recriar diversos ambientes... para LPS´s e SPS´s respectivamente. Com apenas um aquário dificilmente agradamos a gregos e troianos e por isso acho complicado decidir quais beneficiar. No meu caso optei por ter apenas SPS´s e o único LPS que tenho é uma Fungia comprada ao Ricardo que embora tenha um crescimento incrivel não está no seu explendor (penso mesmo em eventualmente vende-la para que tenha uma melhor vida noutro aqua com mais nutrientes que o meu)

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Eu. Autor de mim próprio e pelo meu entendimento que admito poder estar errado, estou convencido de que um bom escumador, é sempre vantajoso e posso coloca-lo em funcionamento mais ou menos, de acordo com as minhas necessidades. Um escumador mais fraco, se necessário, não consegue remover o que removeria o mais potente.


A questao na minha opiniao e, sera que o escumador pode/vai trabalhar eficientemente com o horario que usas ?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> A questao na minha opiniao e, sera que o escumador pode/vai trabalhar eficientemente com o horario que usas ?


Olá, Roberto  :Olá: 

Achas que se interromperes o funcionamento do escumador uma hora por dia, vais prejudicar o teu sistema?

O horário é o problema. Esse sim.
Não sei qual vai ele ainda ser. Está neste modo a 14 dias. 12 horas por dia.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá outra vez,

Na minha opinião um escumador com essas paragens não tem tanto rendimento. Isto porque ele demora algum tempo a estabilizar e quando isso acontece já se está a desligar outra vez... não me parece muito viável - just my two cents!!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Olá, Roberto 
> 
> Achas que se interromperes o funcionamento do escumador uma hora por dia, vais prejudicar o teu sistema?


Prejudicar o meu sitema ? "Of course not" ! Conhece alguns membros que nunca usarem escumador nos seus sistemas, mas tambem nao teem um aqua dominado por SPS. Agora sera que um escumador vai ser efeciente em remover DOC's trabalhando parcialmente ? Eu nao sei a resposta  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Olá outra vez,
> 
> Na minha opinião um escumador com essas paragens não tem tanto rendimento. Isto porque ele demora algum tempo a estabilizar e quando isso acontece já se está a desligar outra vez... não me parece muito viável - just my two cents!!!
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Diogo

Só pára uma vez por dia.

Achas que se forem 23 horas chegaria?


Editei só para colocar a mesma questão ao Roberto

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Achas que se forem 23 horas chegaria?


Eu penso que so tu poderas responder por experimentação ! Podes ser o nosso "Guinea Pig"  :yb624:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Eu penso que so tu poderas responder por experimentação ! Podes ser o nosso "Guinea Pig"



 :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Precisamente, Roberto


Muitos aquaristas param os escumadores, muitas das vezes sempre que alimentam e adicionam "suplementos".

Claro está que outros nem escumador têm. Se bem que excluía estes casos, pelo facto de normalmente não serem aquários, maioritariamente de SPS.

O  pior que poderia acontecer, era ter de voltar a coloca-lo em funcionamento 24H/dia.

Vou observar o melhor que souber, e estar atento ás respostas do sistema.
Como já relatei em cima, o aparecimento de cianobactérias começou a ser visível.

Não estou para já preocupado com isso, por conseguir entender o processo de readaptação, que o meu sistema está ter.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Gostava de ter uma resposta, mas infelizmente não tenho! Se parares o escumador 1 hora por dia nem notas nada, agora se estiver 12 das 24 horas desligado...

Eu vou começar uma experiência no meu aqua assim que possível - o método Zeovit. Vamos ver...

Abraço e boas experiências,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Já tenho o mesmo escumador a trabalhar parcialmente há mais de meio ano (desliga as 23h e volta a ligar as 8) para ser sincero não notei nenhuma alteração, nem mais algas nem menos. Os Sps continuam a crescer e os LPS também. O que me levou a colocar o escumador assim foi o problema do barulho, o meu quarto fica do outro lado da parede.

Acho que as ciano que apareceram no aquário do Juca tem como fonte os produtos que ele adiciona e como reduziu de uma maneira radical o funcionamento do escumador houve um desequilíbrio, mas estou certo que dentro em breve tudo vai voltar ao normal. Se em vez desse corte radical tivesse sido feito uma redução gradual tenho a certeza que não tinha notado alteração a nível de aspecto.

Juca

Continua assim, o aquário é uma prova que tens tido o máximo dos cuidados com ele.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Hoje o entretem foi a minha Pseudanthia squampinnis

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

> No meu caso optei por ter apenas SPS´s e o único LPS que tenho é uma Fungia comprada ao Ricardo que embora tenha um crescimento incrivel não está no seu explendor (penso mesmo em eventualmente vende-la para que tenha uma melhor vida noutro aqua com mais nutrientes que o meu).


Olá Diogo,

Uma das formas de compensares a ausência de nutrientes na água e ter uma Fungia "gorda" e colorida é alimentando-a. Recentemente comecei a alimentar a minha manada de Fungias e o aspecto passou a ser outro, mais saudável, com melhor côr e inclusivé mais gordas. O processo é muito fácil, arranjas uma seriga de 10ml, um pedaço de tubo fino rígido comprimdo que encaixe na mesma e uma vez por semana colocas junto da boca da Fungia Artemia ou qualquer outro alimento que possa ser sugado pelo conjunto seringa + tubo. Passado pouco tempo notas a diferença! Já o A. Calfo referia no Aniversário do Reefforum "...feeding Fungiids is mandatory.".

Abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Ricardo,




> Uma das formas de compensares a ausência de nutrientes na água e ter uma Fungia "gorda" e colorida é alimentando-a. Recentemente comecei a alimentar a minha manada de Fungias e o aspecto passou a ser outro, mais saudável, com melhor côr e inclusivé mais gordas. O processo é muito fácil, arranjas uma seriga de 10ml, um pedaço de tubo fino rígido comprimdo que encaixe na mesma e uma vez por semana colocas junto da boca da Fungia Artemia ou qualquer outro alimento que possa ser sugado pelo conjunto seringa + tubo.


Não fazendo uma alimentação localizada, tenho a certeza que ela se alimenta com tudo o que cai em cima do seu manto. Depressa desloca os pedaços de coida em direcção à boca (é muito interessante ver como faz passar de tentáculo em tentáculo até ao centro!). Vou no entanto experimentar o que sugeres.

Abraço e orbigado,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Bessa

> Olá Diogo,
> 
> Uma das formas de compensares a ausência de nutrientes na água e ter uma Fungia "gorda" e colorida é alimentando-a. Recentemente comecei a alimentar a minha manada de Fungias e o aspecto passou a ser outro, mais saudável, com melhor côr e inclusivé mais gordas. O processo é muito fácil, arranjas uma seriga de 10ml, um pedaço de tubo fino rígido comprimdo que encaixe na mesma e uma vez por semana colocas junto da boca da Fungia Artemia ou qualquer outro alimento que possa ser sugado pelo conjunto seringa + tubo. Passado pouco tempo notas a diferença! Já o A. Calfo referia no Aniversário do Reefforum "...feeding Fungiids is mandatory.".
> 
> Abraço


É isso, eu alimento a minha +/- 1 vez por semana com bocados de camarão, e está grande!
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Tens alguma foto dela Rui?

----------


## Rui Bessa

Vou por noutro tópico :Pracima:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa noite a todos, Boa noite Júlio Palavrassimpara agradecer o acolhimento agradável e caloroso que me proporcionaste ontem assim como o muito que me proporcionaste a vários níveis. Obrigado
Quanto ao teu aquário, parabéns e mais não digo, deixo as imagens que recolhi, noventa e cinco e um vídeo que logo que possas carrega aqui. Aqui vão 50 que é o limite máximo e a seguir noutro post as restantes 46.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno












  Aqui podemos ver os ofíuros a esbracejar para chegar aos camarões congelados que o Júlio deu

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  :Big Grin:  e agora as restantes 46

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

P.S: A qualidade das imagens é a que a maquina e o fotografo ( :SbOk2: eu) permitem.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Isso é que foi uma bela visita !!

Júlio,

Noto que o teu "hawk" ainda não comeu o debelius, heim ? Tens aí um camarão tipo rambo ou o peixe ainda é calminho ?

----------


## Rui Bessa

É impressionante... e mais não digo :SbSourire2:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Isso é que foi uma bela visita !!
> 
> Júlio,
> 
> Noto que o teu "hawk" ainda não comeu o debelius, heim ? Tens aí um camarão tipo rambo ou o peixe ainda é calminho ?


Olá, João  :Olá: 

Certamente lá vriá o dia..mas..até lá...

O debelius é adulto e o "hawk" é ainda pequenino. Camarões pequeninos..adora..mas os adultos ainda não lhe cabem na boca  :yb624:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Certamente lá vriá o dia..mas..até lá...


Parece que o nosso amigo Juca tb já da erros e tudo :yb624:   :yb624:  "vriá" nao sera virá juca?

----------


## João M Monteiro

Muito relevante a tua intervenção, Marcos

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Muito relevante a tua intervenção, Marcos


Abraços para ti tb Monteiro :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Isso é que foi uma bela visita !!


 :Olá: Boa tarde João

Podes crer :SbSourire19: . Eram, se não me engano, 3:30 da manhã quando de lá saí...e...(cheguei a casa às 5:10 e só às 7.00 é que terminei...) deveria ter tirado mais duas centenas de fotografias. Fiz um vídeo mas não consegui carregar aqui talvez pelo tamanho ser 15MB, já o enviei por e-mail ao Júlio para que tente carregá-lo oxalá consiga porque então a mexer, é ainda mais deslumbrante :SbSourire19: . A Stylophora pistillata lá está no meu sistema, com aquela cor intensa e pólipos bem abertos, aqui uma imagem tirada pelas 7:00 da matina pouco depois de eu ter terminado de instalar tudo


. 



Segui as indicações do Júlio e coloquei-a num dos pontos mais altos que tenho, exposta a corrente quase laminar, e o coral está muito bonito, oxalá continue assim, quanto mais não seja para compensar todo o trabalho, esforço, o acreditar que o Júlio teve e o risco que correu quando comprou a colónia mãe num estado que fez com que ninguém a quisesse ou acreditasse nela.Júlio  :Palmas:  a sorte protege os audazes

Muito, pelo menos para mim, ficou para falar, conhecimento, experiências para trocar, muito para fotografar, filmar. Muito bonito mesmo e se já alguma coisa sabemos ou até sabemos muito, pois ainda se aprende mais e sempre. Tenho muitos anos de experiência, mas felizmente ainda tenho muito para aprender. São momentos agradáveis, que muito enriquecem, oxalá possa haver mais assim. :SbOk3:  :yb677:  

 :SbOk3: Obrigado pelo tempo que gastaste a ver as fotografias que me levaram várias horas para carregar e colocar aqui para as dar a conhecer a todos e prestar merecido tributo ao Júlio.




> Júlio,
> 
> Noto que o teu "hawk" ainda não comeu o debelius, heim ? Tens aí um camarão tipo rambo ou o peixe ainda é calminho ?





> Olá, João 
> 
> Certamente lá vriá o dia..mas..até lá...
> 
> O debelius é adulto e o "hawk" é ainda pequenino. Camarões pequeninos..adora..mas os adultos ainda não lhe cabem na boca


Quanto ao camarão, estive a observá-lo...grande, forte, bonito, um "leviatã" de quem o "Falcão" (=Hawk) prefere ser amigo, de resto tão bem alimentado como está, para quê se dar a tanto trabalho e risco...Pude observar esses dois, o "Falcão" (=Hawk) e o debelius lado a lado sem problemas e muito provavelmente assim continuará, já se habituaram. :SbBiere5:  :yb663: 



 Pessoalmente tenho um Calloplesiops altivelis (beta marinho) há já vários anos, se lhe der camarão da nossa costa que seja pequeno, ele "dá-se ao trabalho de caçar", fora disso anda entretido a caçar os muitos mysys vivos que pululam no meu sistema e não toca nos seticaudatas ou nos lysmata.




Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá, Pedro  :Olá: 

Fica um pequeno historial da "menina"  :yb665: 
Pena não ter uma foto dela na chegada..mas ..confesso que nem eu estava 100% crente na possibilidade de vir a ter um coral como o que se veio a revelar  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Juca
Qual diferença de meses das fotos...podes dizer?

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola amigos  :Olá:  
Ola amigo Julio palavras para que :EEK!: 
um abraço deste vosso amigo 
Henrique de Jesus

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Belas fotos Pedro  :Pracima:  
Julio como tem-se portado o teu navarchus com LPS e Zoanthids ? 
Tava a pensar em trocar meu auromarginatus por um  :yb665:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Belas fotos Pedro  
> Julio como tem-se portado o teu navarchus com LPS e Zoanthids ? 
> Tava a pensar em trocar meu auromarginatus por um


Olá, Roberto  :Olá: 

Nada... Sem problemas até agora com ele Roberto. Anda muito gordo, come muito e de tudo. Ultimamente até tem comido uns granulados enormes (parece ração para coelhos)  :yb624:  de spirolina.

Aproveito para colocar o video do meu aquario que o companheiro Pedro Nuno fez


[MEDIA]http://www.reefforum.net/anexos/Aquario_de_Julio_Macieira_em_070307.MOV[/MEDIA]

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá, companheiros  :Olá: 

Tirei um tempinho para tirar umas novas fotos ao meu aquario durante o dia de hoje  :SbSourire2: 

Ficam as escolhidas

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

A extensao dos polipos e magnifico ! Como entrou ai a Halimeda ???

----------


## Julio Macieira

Deve ter vindo numa rocha, Roberto.

Regularmente retiro-a manualmente, mas nesta altura tem imensa  :EEK!:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Regularmente retiro-a manualmente, mas nesta altura tem imensa


Com a quantidade de comida que adicionas nao me surpreende  :Coradoeolhos:  
Sera que tens notado uma diferenca nos teus niveis de cal/kh ?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Parece-me que finalmente "atinei" com o reactor de cálcio  :yb665: 

Tem andado o Kh nos 8dKh e o cálcio não baixa os 380.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Parece-me que finalmente "atinei" com o reactor de cálcio 
> 
> Tem andado o Kh nos 8dKh e o cálcio não baixa os 380.


Olá Juca  :Olá:  

O que alteraste? Foi apenas afinação?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Olá Juca  
> 
> O que alteraste? Foi apenas afinação?


Olá Ricardo  :Olá: 

Baixei o fluxo do reactor para 800ml/h. O reactor encontra-se a funcionar nesta altura a um PH de 6.4 e funciona 24 horas.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo  :Olá: 

Quando alimento o meu aquario com camarão picado além de deixar o meu escumador "doido" alguns dos corais ficam com uma extensão de pólipos bem visível.

Ontem foi um dos dias, e por curiosidade fotografei um dos corais mais ao pormenor.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo  :Olá: 

Ficam aqui 2 pequenos videos

http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/d...4/V_deo_00.WMV

http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/d..._deo001_00.WMV

----------


## Julio Macieira

Para os mais corajosos

4 minutos e 25 segundo de video em 45 Mb

Video geral em 20 03 2007

----------


## António Paes

A 432 Kb/s demorou menos de 2 minutos  :Smile: 
O sixline parece que vai com a corrente, está sempre a nadar de lado  :yb624:  
Quantos L/h de circulação tens no total Juca ?

----------


## Ricardo Prata

[QUOTE=António Paes]
O sixline parece que vai com a corrente, está sempre a nadar de lado  :yb624:  





 :SbSourire2:   eu bem disse para dizeres o gaijo(sixline)para sair da frente :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Juca,
Será que é de mim que sou um bocado zarolho?...é que não consigo descortinar o Narvachus nas fotos,retiraste-o do aqua?

ups,esquece,já o vi ali na 3ª foto. :SbOk3:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> A 432 Kb/s demorou menos de 2 minutos 
> O sixline parece que vai com a corrente, está sempre a nadar de lado  
> Quantos L/h de circulação tens no total Juca ?


2 Turbelle Stream 6000 + 2 Turbelle Stream 6100 + 2 Nano Stream 6045

Sem contar com o retorno  :yb665: 

14000 + 24000 + 9000 = 47000L

O aquario tem 765L brutos  :EEK!:

----------


## António Paes

Pois... mais de 60x o volume total do aquário é obra... esses peixes passam a vida no ginásio a "correr" de um lado para o outro.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

haaaaaaaaa
agora já entendi o porque desses crescimentos, os corais nao crescem assim tanto ele é que os estica com essa corrente toda  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Encontrei uma foto de uma colonia introduzida a um ano e meio (aproximadamente)



6 mêses depois



passado um  ano



hoje

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Tenho alimentado as minhas pseudoanthias com  artémia viva vitaminada com immuvit da Tropical Marin

Não sei se é paranoia minha mas as cores dos peixinhos estão fantásticas.







Retiro as artémias de um pequeno aquario que tenho para o efeito, e coloco-as durante 2 a 3 horas com um pouco de immuvite. Não sei se será o produto mais indicado, mas, a ideia é enriquecer estes animais em termos vitaminicos para os meus peixes.

Fica o relato  :SbOk5:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Estou ansioso por começar a minha cultura de alimento vivo em casa pra poder oferecer algo semelhante aos meus peixes. 

Muito bom

Para surtir o efeito pretendido a artémia terá de comer esse pó, acho eu. A melhor forma de enriquecer artémia é através de emulsões lipidicas ou alimentação com microalgas enriquecidas com determinados lipidos.

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Boas Juca,

Tenho acompanhado o teu aquario desde que intrei no Forum. é deveras uma grande maravinha.

Tenho apreendido muito com todos os comentários que li nestas tuas páginas, muitas que são.

Eu comecei com um aquario de 100*40*50 e passado um ano e meio tenho um de 200*60*60 que é bastante semenhante ao teu :Whistle:  , mas muito diferente em qualidade :yb620:   :yb620:  . Pois tu tens muitos mais corais que eu e eu tenho é mais peixes que tu.

Todos eles comem bem e estão de boa saude. :yb665:  

Tenho visto muitas lojas e nenhuma tem os corais com a qualidade dos teus :yb677:   :yb677:  

Espero um dia ver isso ao vivo, e quem sabe te comprar alguns fragos :yb663:  

Vou continuar a acompanhar a tua ivolução.

Muitos Parabens :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Marco

Obrigado pelas tuas simpáticas palavras.

Não vendo mudas (frags), mas... raramente alguem que me visite não leva qualquer coisita  :SbSourire2:  

Não faço mudas (frags) por encomenda. As mudas vão surgindo naturalmente pela necessidade pontual de podas de um ou de outro coral.

Quanto a possivel visita..é só aparecer  :SbOk:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Julio mostra entao os peixinhos para confirmarmos essas cores vibrantes  :Smile:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Gil  :Olá: 

Não tenho fotos novas (para já) dos meus peixinhos, mas...

Como todos os dias posso observar coisas novas no meu aquario, fica a novidade de hoje.











Desta vez foi a minha lagosta Enoplometopus debelius a mudar de "casaca"  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Oi Juca

Se tiveres uma boa parte da região ventral dessa muda de Enoplometopus debelius, em particular da base de inserção das patas ou do primeiro pleópode (as pequenas "barbatanas" no abdómen) consegue-se saber se é macho ou fêmea, uma vez que as "dwarf reef lobsters" têm sexos separados.

Embora sejam dificeis de emparelhar e tenham um comportamento agressivo para membros do mesmo sexo (tal como os Stenopus), depois d eformarem casal pode observar-se regularmente a fêmea com muitos ovos laranja no abdomen e com sorte ver mesmo a eclosão das larvas (já eclodem com pinças e tudo são demais...)

Já agora por curiosidade, os membros desta famílai não estão próximos das lagostas, lavagantes ou lagostins, sendo a sua classificação filogenética uma das grandes questões para os carcinologistas...

Obrigado por nos mostrares as novidades do teu aqua.

Cumps

Ricardo

----------


## Welington

vc tem um belo aqua e uma vasta variedade de corais deve esta muito orgulhoso dele  :Palmas:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Ricardo  :Olá: 

Para os sexologos de serviço aqui fica o sexo do bicho 



Perdoem-me a ignorância, mas...

Trata-se de pénis ou vagina ?  :EEK!: 

Ou será que lhe dão outro nome?

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Viva Juca

É uma meniiiiiiiiinaaaa!!!!!!

Aquela estrutura situada no centro entre a base da 3ª, 4ª e 5ª pata (ou periópodes) chama-se télicum e serve para receber o esperma (ou melhor o espermatóforo) do macho aquando do acasalamento para posterior fertilização dos óvulos, sendo os ovos posteriormente incubados sob o abdómen.

Ouro caractére mais dificil de observar é o gonopóro feminino situado no segmento da base da 3ª pata (o do lado direito vê-se muito bem, parece um buraco com uma membrana).

O gonopóro dos machos está situado na base da 5ª pata.

Isto é válido para todos os crustáceos edcápodes (camarões, caranguejos, eremitas, lagostas...) fêmeas- gonoporo no 3º par de patas, machos- gonoporo no 5º par.

Agora é só arranjares um gajo para a babe  :Smile: 

Um abraço

Ricardo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Obrigado pela explicação Ricardo  :yb677: 

A ser menina, vai ficar para tia, não me passa pela cabeça introduzir outro no aqurio.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos  :Olá: 

Podem achar "anormal", mas todos os dias há novidades no meu aquario.

Desta feita foi um aspirador de liquidos.

A já algum tempo que me passava pela cabeça a aquisição de um aspirador de liquidos, para ultrapassar a preguiça de aspirar convenientemente a minha sump. Em conversa com um amigo que vende sistemas de aspiração central, surge a luz.

O que tu precisas é de um separador de liquidos.  (disse-me ele)  :EEK!: 

Dito e feito.

Comprei por menos de 100€ um aparelhometro, semelhante a um aspirador mas que é para ser ligado ao aspirador que eu já tinha em casa.

Ficam as fotos e um pequeno vídeo desta engenhoca, bastante eficaz  :Palmas: 

O aparelhometro em questão:



Desta feita, ligado ao aspirador que já possuía



Um pequeno vídeo para demonstrar a sua eficácia

[MEDIA]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/separador_liquidos.mpg[/MEDIA]

http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/d...r_liquidos.mpg

Os residos e agua recolhidos em segundos  :EEK!:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas Juca,

Aí está uma desvantagem em ter a sump assente ao nível do chão. Eu cá gosto das sumps aí a uns 25cm de forma a poder utilizar uma bacia e uma mangueira para a poder aspirar.

Abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas Juca,
> 
> Aí está uma desvantagem em ter a sump assente ao nível do chão. Eu cá gosto das sumps aí a uns 25cm de forma a poder utilizar uma bacia e uma mangueira para a poder aspirar.
> 
> Abraço


Pois...  remedeia, mas mesmo assim não é 100% eficaz.
Não me parece é ser uma solução muito viável para a maioria das montagens  :yb665:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

> Não me parece é ser uma solução muito viável para a maioria das montagens


Porque não?  :Cool:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Porque não?


Porque a grande maioria das instalações a sump fica por baixo do aquario e a necessidade de colocar escumadores e outros, faria com que o aquario tivesse de ficar a uma altura pouco prática em termos de acesso.

Ou será que estou a ver mal a coisa  :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Tudo depende do gosto de cada um e do planeamento do sistema. Sim, a sump fica por baixo mas não tem que ficar no chão. Julgo que isto acontece por preguiça e falta de planeamento, não só da altura a que fica o aquário e a sump mas também das dimensões da própria sump.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Tudo depende do gosto de cada um e do planeamento do sistema. Sim, a sump fica por baixo mas não tem que ficar no chão. Julgo que isto acontece por preguiça e falta de planeamento, não só da altura a que fica o aquário e a sump mas também das dimensões da própria sump.


Tambem...tambem...

Mas... não podemos esquecer que pelo principio dos vasos comunicantes, não temos grandes capacidades de sucção de agua na ponta que aspira a sump, desde que o declive entre o fundo da sump e o do recipiente onde recebemos a agua seja reduzido.

25 cm parece-me pouco  :Whistle: 

Uns gostam de ter o aquario a uma altura, outros a outra.
Eu pessoalmente gosto de olhar para o meu aquario sentado..senão mesmo deitado no meu sofá.

Pode não ser o mais aliciante para quem exporáticamente me visita, mas...confesso... tambem não tenho o aquario nem o montei para mostrar aos amigos.

Agora que fixe ..fixe éra mesmo observa-lo deitado...isso é que era :yb624: 

Talvez por passar horas e horas e horas a olhar para ele, custa-me a estar de pé.

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Julio
Tens que mandar por uns pés no teu sofa......lolololololol
Um abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> É uma meniiiiiiiiinaaaa!!!!!!


Francamente...!!! Era por demais óbvio!!!! :yb624:   :yb624:   Bastava olhar para a cor dela.... enfim!

Quanto à maquineta é uma grande ideia e eu tal como a maioria tenho o problema de ter a sump a apenas 7 ou 8 cm do solo, dificultando a aspiração. Conta-me lá onde compras-te isso?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Diogo

Foi uma conversa casual com um amigo que vende aspiração central. Trata-se de um Separador de Liquidos

Tentei que tivesse o balde em plástico, mas não encontrei (ele não tinha) .

O sistema é bastante simples e trabalha com qualquer aspirador. A agua entra e sai neste deposito por acção da sucção do aspirador sem que a agua passe para dentro dele.

Estava a pensar comprar um aspirador especifico para agua, mas com este "separador"de agua resolvi o problema de uma forma mais economica.

Vi tambem vários aspiradores de agua, mas...o que mais me agradava (pela capacidade de armazenamento de agua) era "pesadote" e aspirador por aspirador, já o tinha em casa.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo  :Olá: 

Como no meu aquario vejo coisas novas todos os dias, aqui fica o bicho que encontrei hoje.



Esta linda "sapateira" habita por cá a quase um ano. Vai ser o meu caranguejo de estimação.

Não é nada fácil tirar-lhe uma foto. Passa a vida escondido. :yb665:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Que está fazendo a bicha ? a rapar um bocado de tecido da acropora ??  :Smile:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Talvez...talvez  :yb665: 

Mesmo que vá "depenicando" nunca observei nada de grave com o complemento alimentar que este hospede possa ter.  :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Juca,

Ou eu muito me engano, ou tenho um igual a ao teu...pelo menos é muito parecido.
Só o vejo a noite (com uma lanterna), e o unico problema até agora é derrubar-me uma rocha que tenho ao pé da sua toca.

A espécie ou é esta, ou é muito semelhante: http://www.seewasserlexikon.de/krebs..._verrucosa.htm
O meu tem os olhos avermelhados...pela foto o teu também parece ter.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Olá Juca,
> 
> Ou eu muito me engano, ou tenho um igual a ao teu...pelo menos é muito parecido.
> Só o vejo a noite (com uma lanterna), e o unico problema até agora é derrubar-me uma rocha que tenho ao pé da sua toca.
> 
> A espécie ou é esta, ou é muito semelhante: http://www.seewasserlexikon.de/krebs..._verrucosa.htm
> O meu tem os olhos avermelhados...pela foto o teu também parece ter.


Olha que se não é, é um primo  :yb624: 

Parece-me até que é o meu. O meu também tem o olhos avermelhados. Só tenho pena é de não conseguir uma foto melhor dele  :Icon Cry: 

Salvo prova em contrário, vou baptiza-lo de Eriphia verrucosa

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Olha que se não é, é um primo 
> 
> Parece-me até que é o meu. O meu também tem o olhos avermelhados. Só tenho pena é de não conseguir uma foto melhor dele 
> 
> Salvo prova em contrário, vou baptiza-lo de Eriphia verrucosa


Juca,a gaja está é a pedir pra ser baptizada com umas  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  .

 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Julio Macieira

As fotos de hoje  :yb665: 





























Chega para lá....  :yb624:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Alem de ter limpo os vidros do meu aquario, hoje não se passou nada de especial.  :yb665: 

Por isso resolvi fazer um pequeno vídeo da minha euphyllia na companhia dos meus palhaços que a adoptaram como residência desde sempre.


[MEDIA]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/Euphyllia.mpg[/MEDIA]

http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/d.../Euphyllia.mpg

----------


## Julio Macieira

Dentro da normalidade lá continua tudo a rodar no meu aquário  :yb665: 

Desta vez fica um pequeno vídeo do reactor Deltec em funcionamento

[MEDIA]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/Reactor_de_calcio.mpg[/MEDIA]

http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/d..._de_calcio.mpg

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi amigo Juca.

Esse reactor esta a trabalhar a 100%  :Olá:  para mim a midia tem de mexer bem dentro da cambra como ve-se no teu video ,só poderia ser um Deltec para mim são os melhores do mundo  :yb677:  ,digo isso porque ja estudei varias outras marcas para fazer o meu DIY foi ai que cheguei a essa conclusao e por isso comprei um para a minha nova montagem.

Boa sorte  :SbOk:  
um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Trata-se de (uma areia muito fina) ROWALith ® C+

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Julio este reactor esta substituindo o teu Schuran ?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Julio este reactor esta substituindo o teu Schuran ?


Correcto, Roberto  :Pracima:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

7 fotos de um peixe















*Pseudanthias squampinnis (Macho)*

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Tirei umas fotos fesquiinhas e fiz um video com as fotos 

http://www.reefforum.net/anexos/vide...o_15_abril.mpg (18Mb)

----------


## Welington

ai julio ficou 10 vc ta de parabens  :SbOk5:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Juca
Ja tiveste algum problema com o teu Navarro?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas Juca
> Ja tiveste algum problema com o teu Navarro?


Até esta altura nada visivel Marcos.  :Pracima: 


Fica uma actualização:













E para finalizar, a geral da praxe   :yb665:

----------


## Rui Bessa

Dá gosto vêr passar fotos assim... uma a uma com corais excepcionais :Pracima:  
Mas o Narvachus, onde está ele?!?
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Dá gosto vêr passar fotos assim... uma a uma com corais excepcionais 
> Mas o Narvachus, onde está ele?!?
> Cumps,
> Rui Bessa


Olá Rui  :Olá: 

Não viste o vídeo que coloquei em cima  :Coradoeolhos: 

Se vires o vídeo vais poder observa-lo  :Pracima: 

De qualquer das formas, hoje mesmo vou tirar umas fotos especificamente dele  :SbOk:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo  :Olá: 

Isto de tirar fotos a peixes, nem sempre é o peixe que se quer, mas sim, os que passam pela frente da objectiva  :yb624: 

Seja como for, aqui ficam umas fotos, desta vez dedicadas exclusivamente a alguns dos meus peixinhos.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Fica para registo, um gráfico do comportamento do PH do meu aquário nas ultimas 24 horas

----------


## Rui Peixoto

Boas Julio,

consegues colocar nesse gráfico as horas em que as luzes se acendem e apagam? como tens mais que uma calha e suponho que nao se acendam todas ao mesmo tempo era interessante que conseguisses traduzir isso no gráfico.

O reactor de calcio está a trabalhar 24/7 certo?

cumps
RP

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas Julio,
> 
> consegues colocar nesse gráfico as horas em que as luzes se acendem e apagam? como tens mais que uma calha e suponho que nao se acendam todas ao mesmo tempo era interessante que conseguisses traduzir isso no gráfico.
> 
> O reactor de calcio está a trabalhar 24/7 certo?
> 
> cumps
> RP


Olá Rui  :Olá: 

Talvez este mapa ajude



Desde a ultima alteração (dia 10) que está em funcionamento 12 horas diárias apenas.

Podes observar que o PH no final do período nocturno estava a cair em demasiado por estar na altura a funcionar 24 horas (dia 11)

Nesta altura do ano a variação de temperatura varia de 25.9º a 27º (1 grau sensivelmente ao longo do dia) sem necessidade de funcionamento do refrigerador.

----------


## Rui Peixoto

era isso  :Smile: 

conseguiste uniformizar mais o PH nas 24h.
Eu propunha deslocar mais uma a duas horas o inicio da reposição com kalk. Assim acho que ainda conseguias um PH mais estavel.
de qualquer forma acho que está muito bom e dá para confirmar a teoria  :Smile: 

cumps
RP

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

> Dentro da normalidade lá continua tudo a rodar no meu aquário 
> 
> Desta vez fica um pequeno vídeo do reactor Deltec em funcionamento


Julio,

Realmente é um espetáculo ve-lo em funcionamento. Mas...e há sempre um mas,será que é durável? A midia é abrasiva, amenos que o recipiente seja de vidro, (acho que é de acrilico)deve ao fim de pouco tempo estar finissimo, correcto?

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Juca,

Esse gráfico de pH é interessante. Diria que o teu fotoperíodo é das 18h às 7h, estarei certo?

Abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Olá Juca,
> 
> Esse gráfico de pH é interessante. Diria que o teu fotoperíodo é das 18h às 7h, estarei certo?
> 
> Abraço


Olá Ricardo  :Olá: 

ás 06:00 e ás 17:00 é a fase em que apenas estão acesas as actinicas

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Julio parece que estou entendendo mal este grafico. O teu ph do que estou vendo esta mais baixo das 10 as 18 horas ? O teu reactor de calcio trabalha durante o periodo nocturno ?

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Roberto,

O aqua do Juca, das 7h ás 16h, está as escuras (periodo nocturno), e é quando está o reactor de Ca desigado, e é feita a reposição de água com kalkwasser.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo  :Olá: 

As coisas vão-se reajustando a nova "afinação" do reator de cálcio

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo  :Olá: 

Fica um gráfico evolutivo do valor do meu Ph dos ultimos 8 dias, ás 15:00 da tarde (período nocturno) onde o PH do sistema naturalmente sempre apresenta o seu ponto mais baixo.

Felizmente que se pode observar, que o sistema cada vez se encontra com melhor tamponamento, evitando assim que o PH oscile em demasiado e em especial não caia a níveis preocupantes.



Para isto o uso parcial do reactor de cálcio, tem se revelado muito mais "interessante" do que quando o usava 24:00/dia.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Júlio,

´tás a adorar os gráficos  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Júlio,
> 
> ´tás a adorar os gráficos


 :yb624: 

O problema não é fazer os gráficos João

O problema é criar a base de dados com a informação.
Todo o resto é fácil...basta analisar os dados  :SbOk: 


Tenho-me esquecido de "contar" ao pessoal, mas...

Adquiri um controlador *ELOS BIOTOPUS II KIT SMS*

Fantástico..em tudo...preço e tudo  :yb624:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Onde compraste juca e o que mede?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas
> Onde compraste juca e o que mede?


Marcos...Marcos...só perguntas dificeis  :yb624: 

Foi o Pai Natal que me o vendeu  :yb624: 

Mede o PH e a temperatura.

Certamente que os nossos SPONSORS, ou uma das nossas lojas aderentes o poderão disponibilizar aos membros interessados.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

como falaste no preço :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  nunca vi ninguem vender isto, outro que tinhas vais vender?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> como falaste no preço    nunca vi ninguem vender isto, outro que tinhas vais vender?


Não, Marcos.

preciso de controlar o sistema com 2 sondas...

----------


## Julio Macieira

Deu entrada no meu aquario uma nova acropora.
Para que mais tarde possamos observar a evolução deste coral, fica uma foto do estado actual.



Penso tratar-se de uma Acropora carduus.

Local onde foi colocada




A minha formosa verde, está prestes a sair fora de agua.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas Juca  :Olá:  

Um ou outra perguntinha... :SbSourire:  

Como é que estás a fazer a paragem do Reactor de Ca? o que é que desligas? estás a usar novamente controlador?

Se trabalhasse os dois reactores 24h por dia não conseguirias igualmente um bom tamponamento? notas-te alguma alteração de parametros com esta mudança? como está o kh?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Ricardo  :Olá: 

O reactor funciona das 18:00 ás 05:00.

Durante o periodo nocturno a bomba peristáltica desliga a alimentação de agua e o CO2 é controlado a 6.4 pelo controlador.




> Se trabalhasse os dois reactores 24h por dia não conceguirias igualmente um bom tamponamento?


Não entendo  :Icon Cry: 

O que tenho em 12 horas resolve-me o que necessito...para já .





> notas-te alguma alteração de parametros com esta mudança? como está o kh?


Subiu o KH para 9dKh

Olhando o mapa do PH que tenho colocado podem-se tirar muitas conclusões. Eu, pessoalmente do que vou observando dia-a-dia observo melhorias no sistema.

Várias oscilações observadas, compreendo-as por acções que eu mesmo executei (as trocas de agua, o tempo passado com as mãos dentro do aquario, a alimentação mesmo dependendo do tipo oferecido, a colocação de elementos, troca de bomba peristáltica pela 1600ml/h, nova regulação do PH no reactor de cálcio...etc).

Lentamente o Ph minimo do aquario tem vindo a fugir de valores que podiam ser perigosos. 

O mapa que estou a elaborar, não é para ser bonito, nem para cantar sucesso. Trata-se de um mapa real, e tecnicamente do mais exacto que pude adequirir. Podia ser mais confortavel para mim nem o mostar. Acredito que outros membros tambem tenham sistemas que lhes permitam fazer o mesmo e o não façam por se sentirem intimidados com o "acidente".

Mas para mim, este tópico é o meu próprio BLOG onde pretendo registar tudo o que me for possivel em relação aos passos e metodos que pratiquei.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá de novo,

Já agora, a invasão de perguntas deve-se ao facto que eu continuo sem reactor nenhum no meu sistema (já tive de kalk, mas vendi á uns meses para montar um novo...mas foi até agora), e estar para breve a intrudução dos dois (em principios de Maio).




> Postado originalmente por Ricardo Santos
> 
> Se trabalhasse os dois reactores 24h por dia não conseguirias igualmente um bom tamponamento?
> 
> 
> Não entendo 
> 
> O que tenho em 12 horas resolve-me o que necessito...para já .


Era uma pergunta...e das de sim, ou não. :yb624:  
Eu também não entendo bem, por isso é que perguntei. 




> O reactor funciona das 18:00 ás 05:00.
> 
> Durante o periodo nocturno a bomba peristáltica desliga a alimentação de agua e o CO2 é controlado a 6.4 pelo controlador.


Pois, tens a controlar o ph dentro da camara, certo?
O meu reactor vai ser um DIY de camara dupla, e vou controlar o ph a saída!




> Subiu o KH para 9dKh


Na tua opinião a que se deve essa subida?




> ...troca de bomba peristáltica pela 1600ml/h...


Não tinhas trocado para 800ml/h? mudaste de novo?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Não tinhas trocado para 800ml/h? mudaste de novo?


Correcto.

Troquei a de 800ml/h que funcionava 24:00/dia, pela de 1600ml/h a funcionar 10 horas/dia.

Penso que ao funcionar como estava (24h/dia) estava a ter um PH demasiado baixo (no final do período nocturno) e isso estava a fazer precipitar os carbonatos. Agora conseguindo manter um pouco mais alto, já não estou a ter essa precipitação.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ficam as novas fotos de hoje

----------


## Jose Neves

So 2 palavras

Impecavel....parabens

Um abraço JN

----------


## João M Monteiro

Júlio,

Seu bruto...

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Juca

As fotos das Euphyllias estão brutais, parabéns!

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Sei que a inveja é uma coisa feia... ...mas neste caso é uma inveja saudavel!! :yb677:  

Mais uma vez, parabens Júlio! :SbOk3:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Marco Madeira

As fotos são tão boas que até aborrece...  :SbOk3:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ora passemos ás novidades  :yb665: 

Ontem encontrei a minha echinata "ratada"

Claro que levantei a possibilidade de um caranguejo, ou de um verme existente no sistema, mas... por cima ?

Não tenho a mínima dúvida de que se tratou de uma primeira iniciativa do meu narvachus.

De qualquer das formas, a armadilha para familiarizar a bicharada, já foi colocada no aquário.

A remoção do Narvachus e provavelmente do strigosus, é uma das possibilidades.

A 2ª novidade é o aparecimento de uma recessão, que não consigo explicar na minha acropora que tenho no centro do meu aquário. Durante algum tempo foi sujeita a demasiada corrente directa de uma turbelle que não lhe deu muita saúde, mas estranho que o problema venha a aparecer pela base do coral.

Trata-se do coral por trás do Narvachus



Não sei se não o fragmentar o poderei salvar  :Icon Cry:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Júlio,

Espero que não tenhas que fragmentar essa Acropora, porque é um dos teus corais de que mais gosto (como já te disse várias vezes);

Por outro lado...
________________

Agora a sério, não a noto com um ar tão peocupante, mas posso não estar a ver bem na fotg.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá João  :Olá: 

Seja como for, já tenho o coral certo para colocar nessa posição. A minha echinata que já faz bastante tempo que não está no local mais indicado.

A foto não é actual, logo vou tirar uma actualizada.

Este fim-de-semana, vou dedicar-me a fragmentar alguns dos meus corais, em especial a minha formosa verde que esta a ficar fora de agua.

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Estou a ver que as visitas este fim de semana vão aumentar ai por casa. lol;lol;lol;lol;lol

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
ja me tas preocupar Juca e sendo assim secalhar ja nao vou arriscar comprar um narvachus. :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

As fotos estao uma maravilha ! 
Que sp. e esta Julio Staghorn ?



Se for por baixo e possivel que seja devido a sombra ? Ou esta afectando as partes expostas a luz ? Eu tenho uma Millepora rosa que aconteceu o mesmo mas nao efectou o coral inteiro apenas as partes por baixo.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> As fotos estao uma maravilha ! 
> Que sp. e esta Julio Staghorn ?
> 
> 
> 
> Se for por baixo e possivel que seja devido a sombra ? Ou esta afectando as partes expostas a luz ? Eu tenho uma Millepora rosa que aconteceu o mesmo mas nao efectou o coral inteiro apenas as partes por baixo.


Boas Roberto
As partes que nao estao expostas a luz directa nao teem razao de perder tecido nem ficarem brancas, por norma o que acontece é ficarem castanhas mais nada :SbOk:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> por norma o que acontece é ficarem castanhas mais nada


Esta nao tem sido minha experiencia com SPS. Entendo que em muitos casos se o coral continua a receber luz indirecta vai acastanhar mas em completa sombra minha experiencia tem sido embraquecer nestas zonas.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Roberto  :Olá: 

Trata-se da minha Acropora valida fotografada de cima.



Passemos ao relato do dia  :yb665: 







Este coral foi fragmentado. Espero que consiga "safar" algum pauzinho  :Icon Cry: .

Foram alguns corais mudados de local. 
As "mexidas" dentro do aquario, provocaram uma reacção curiosa de alguns que já tenho observado de outras vezes.

Fica também o registo.

Este coral não foi tocado. Manteve-se sempre no mesmo local. Porem, o simples facto de ter estado durante algum tempo com os braços dentro de agua, parece-me ter-lhe provocado um expansão curiosa dos pólipos.










Outro dos corais, com semelhante reacção, mas que foi mudado de local, e inclusive esteve fora de agua a ser colado a uma rocha.



A minha euphillia ancora também foi reposicionada. Fica o registo dos tentáculos retraídos por ter sido movimentada.





Foi encontrado tambem um novo local para minha acropora echinata.



Para finalizar, fica uma foto da minha pistilata, que a já bastante tempo, não conseguía apanhar numa total perspectiva.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

falta a geral,para pôr defeitos :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> boas
> 
> falta a geral,para pôr defeitos


Acabadinha de tirar  :yb665: 



Já agora fica também um pormenor da armadilha que utilizo e que se tem demonstrado eficaz.



Não tarda...esta lá dentro  :yb624:  



Nota: Eu a acabar de lançar o comentário e a minha filha a chamar-me porque tinha apanhado o narvachus. Já se encontra na sump.

Caso existam interessados, é só fazerem uma oferta por MP.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Adquirida por mim e pelo companheiro Nelson Pena na Alemanha a quase um ano que tenho comigo uma acropora, que nunca vi crescer  :Icon Cry: 

A acropora é fantástica, mas o seu crescimento tem sido para mim um caso de mistério.

O nome ?!!..não faço ideia.

Tirei várias fotos a este coral, com a iluminação normal e só com actinicas, para a tentar identificar.







Só com actinicas

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Juca cada dia que passa mais fico imprecionado com essas fotos (corais) Pena teres que cortas essa acropora :Icon Cry:   era mesmo muito linda.

Muitos parabens e espero que continues com esse crecimento magnifico.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Marco  :Olá: 

Obrigado pelas tuas palavras.

Por outras razões bem mais agradáveis, fica o relato de um outro fragmento de outro coral.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Humm talvez Acropora Tortuosa ou Rufus ???

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Roberto  :Olá: 

Não me parece nem uma nem outra. Vou pedir ao Nelson Pena que me ajude na identificação. Quando a comprei ele estava presente.

Para os "viciados" em fotografia, informo que actualizei o meu Album de Fotos

----------


## Nelson Pena

geralmente uso whelk.aims.gov.au para descriminar as especies de corais... neste caso sinceramente n consigo descriminar a especie do coral...
na alemanha e conhecida como acropora lila grun polyp .... e na realidade teve origem numa colonia q o bernd mohr conseguiu com origem indonesia...
e um coral melindroso em termos de crescimento... bem como o desenvolvimento do roxo... quanto ao nome da especie nao consigo descriminar seriamente... alias julgo que todos nos que gostamos disto nao conseguimos ter a nocao exacta que coral tamos a lidar... julgo haver varias erros mesmo a nivel da mais fiavel colectania do j.veron.
ja agora boa sorte com a cardhus juka :P
cumprimentos

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

OK mais uma tentativa...lol

Acropora Secale

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

A acropora secale e uma das poucas que vem em varidade roxa com polipos verdes e como e de agua mais profunda poderia explicar a falta de crescimento no teu aqua.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo  :Olá: 

"Ofereceram-me" hoje mais uma preciosidade. Já se encontrava na loja a mais 2 meses. Como ninguém o queria... aceitei-o de bom grado.

Ficam umas fotos, para mais tarde vermos a sua evolução






Companheiro Roberto.

Para continuarmos a tentativa de identificação do "famoso" aqui fica mais macro dele.




Já agora, mais duas macros de uns pólipos  :yb665:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Muito bonito o Favities  :Pracima:  

Nota estes:

Acropora bushyensis

http://whelk.aims.gov.au/coralsearch...20pages/13.htm

Acropora plantaginea

http://whelk.aims.gov.au/coralsearch...0pages/694.htm

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

A tua nova preciosidade é uma Goniastrea , provavelmente aspera. Tenho uma igual. É um coral fabuloso.
Abraço
Rui

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu nunca fui muito bom com ID's mas olhando ao livro de Julian Sprung na p.111 parece-me ser Favites abdita e no livro de Eric "Aquarium Corals" na p.292,  tambem muito similar a Favites pentagona. Infelizmente nao tenho a colecao de Veron mas imagine que seja mais especifico e tenha mais fotos para comparacao.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá a 3ª foto parece uma acropora carduus. Juca, esse coral não é do nelson?

http://www2.aims.gov.au/coralsearch/...20pages/14.htm

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/faviidae2.htm

Roberto , nas Goniastreas os coralites são mais angulosos e os septos ( paredes entre os polipos) saõ mais espessos e altos do que as favites.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Olá a 3ª foto parece uma acropora carduus. Juca, esse coral não é do nelson?
> 
> http://www2.aims.gov.au/coralsearch/...20pages/14.htm


Foi

Estás a conhece-la  :yb624: 

Ficam mais 6 macros apenas com as actinicas ligadas

----------


## Julio Macieira

Fotos tiradas com iluminação natural do sol








Desde a 3 dias para cá (desde a minha ida ao norte) que tenho alimentado os meus corais com *Pro Coral Zooton* da Tropical Marin.



Os corais estão a responder a este alimento muito bem, sem que tenha aumento de cianos no sistema.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Camara Web ligada durante os próximos 90 minutos

http://84.90.18.235:1024

Recordo que apenas é possível a conexão de 4 utilizadores em simultâneo.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Viva,




Já uso este produto há cerca de 6/7 meses, bem como o de phytoplankton, duas a 3 vezes por semana e tento alimentar tanto os LPS como os SPS... só tenho a dizer maravilhas! 

Quanto às fotos ....tenho a dizer que a tua evolução é notavel, umas fotos de profissional... já não precisas de mais lições .... agora só resta é ensinar!

Desde a nossa visita aí ao teu aquário, reparei em algo curioso. Tu tens cerca de 16h por dia de fotoperiodo, correcto? Isto é assim todo ano?
É que realmente parece-me muito mais benéfico fazer 16h de fotoperiodo, p.e. 2h actinicas + 12h brancas e actinicas + 2h actinicas, do que fazer só 12h no total.
Pelo menos em determinadas alturas do ano, os corais têm um fotoperiodo de 16h ou mais dependendo da latitude onde se encontram.
Resta-me dizer que gradualmente estou a aumentar o meu fotoperíodo, tenho agora 14h, desde há cerca de 2 semanas, e dentro duns dias irei aumentar para 16h. Em breve concluirei se existem ou não algumas diferenças em termos de crescimentos e quiçá em cores.

Um abraço,

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Ricardo  :Olá: 

Estou a usar 12 horas de iluminação branca e 14 horas actinicas.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo  :Olá: 

Terminado o mês de Abril, fica o mapa diário da evolução do Ph do meu aquário desdo o dia 11 (data de inicio de funcionamento do sistema ELOS)

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Juca
so uma pergunta, nao consegues subir o ph do teu aquario ou queres mesmo o teu ph assim?
 :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Juca,

Houve alguma alteração no dia 24/25?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> so uma pergunta, nao consegues subir o ph do teu aquario ou queres mesmo o teu ph assim?


Olá Marcos

Correcto. Quero mesmo manter assim o meu Ph. Se o quizesse subir, bastava "cortar" um pouco no CO2. Mas admito que possa subir um pouquinho mais ainda, mantendo a regulação que tenho.




> Houve alguma alteração no dia 24/25?


 :SbSourire2:  Sempre atento Ricardo.

Correcto. Reflexo de uma TPA.
Parece-me obvio de  que as TPA's de 125L que regularmente faço, são exageradas para serem efectuadas  de uma vez só. Penso eu  :yb665: 

Recordo que tenho um sistema com 765L brutos. Se retirasse a rocha e o substrato, não teria por volta dos 600L

----------


## Julio Macieira

Os vidros não foram limpos, mas ele passou pela objectiva






Na hora da papa, este tambem foi apanhado

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Este peixe e uma verdadeira joia  :Pracima:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Na "luta" por um pedaço de camarão, os meus ofiuros "engalfinhados" :yb624: 



Larga !!!!



Os hermitas...sujeitam-se aos restos

----------


## Julio Macieira

Quase passadas 3 semanas, a Acropora carduus oferecida pelo companheiro Nelson Pena.

Reparem na evolução

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Quase passadas 3 semanas, a Acropora carduus oferecida pelo companheiro Nelson Pena.
> 
> Reparem na evolução


Muito bom!!!

Reparei que tens uma Montipora aequituberculata vermelha igual à minha - prepara-te para crescimentos absurdos (pelo menos se tiver o mesmo comportamento que a minha)

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Olá,
> 
> 
> 
> Muito bom!!!
> 
> Reparei que tens uma Montipora aequituberculata vermelha igual à minha - prepara-te para crescimentos absurdos (pelo menos se tiver o mesmo comportamento que a minha)
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Já vários levaram frags dela. O ultimo foi o companheiro João Ribeiro e o José Prepétua. Não sei qual deles ficou com o frag dela  :Admirado: 

Já tenho um frag dela preparado para o proximo leilão  :yb665: 

Já agora que "agarrei" na "manica" fotografica, ficam umas fotos de um peixinho bem fixe de fotografar.

*Paracirrhites forsteri*

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Muito bonito esta peixe falcao ! Ainda tens camaroes no aqua...lol
Tambem gostei da foto dos ofiuros, o meu so sai a noite  :yb665:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Muito bonito esta peixe falcao ! Ainda tens camaroes no aqua...lol
> Tambem gostei da foto dos ofiuros, o meu so sai a noite


Olá Roberto  :Olá: 

O último reforço, foram 30 seticaudatas  :yb665: 

Quer me parecer que aos adultos ele não liga. O problema mesmo é eles chegarem a adultos  :yb624: 


Já agora, e ainda fresquinhos resultados (coisa rara) de hoje

Magnésio 1320
Cálcio       380
Kh            7

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

A alimentação do hospede "tenazes"

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Granda maluco!!! Eu tenho pelo menos 2 desses exemplares e não os consigo apanhar e tu ainda os alimentas... :yb665:   :yb665:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Granda maluco!!! Eu tenho pelo menos 2 desses exemplares e não os consigo apanhar e tu ainda os alimentas...  
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


 :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

É lindo Diogo...quase que vem comer a mão.

Tem uma zona por onde circula, nunca o vi fazer mal a ninguem. Ainda agora quando o estava a alimentar deixou partilhar o camarão com o gemmatum.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Também gostei dessas fotos dos carangueijos, fez-me lembrar um que tenho cá em casa!!! Teoricamente esses tipos, uma vez que têm as pontas das pinças arredondadas gostam de comer algas, mas esse comportamento perante o camarão é que me deixa um pouco confuso, se come camarão também não deve dizer que não a um belo peixinho vivo, ou estarei a ver mal a coisa?!

Diogo, o Juca está muito à frente: "Se não os podes vencer junta-te a eles"

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Também gostei dessas fotos dos carangueijos, fez-me lembrar um que tenho cá em casa!!! Teoricamente esses tipos, uma vez que têm as pontas das pinças arredondadas gostam de comer algas, mas esse comportamento perante o camarão é que me deixa um pouco confuso, se come camarão também não deve dizer que não a um belo peixinho vivo, ou estarei a ver mal a coisa?!
> 
> Diogo, o Juca está muito à frente: "Se não os podes vencer junta-te a eles"


Olá Ricardo

Para ele apanhar um peixe, é porque o peixe está nas ultimas. E se for este o caso, quanto mais mais depressa for comido, menos me estraga a agua.

Por acaso nunca o alimentei, mas "apanhei" a minha mulher toda contente a dar camarão ao bichinho  :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Nunca alimentei o meu mas houve um peixe que estimava muito (por ter sido oferecido por um amigo) que desapareceu num fim de semana em que estive ausente. Esse peixe não era pequeno e na altura não percebi de todo a razão do seu desaparecimento, actualmente coloco a questão se o carangueijo não estará envolvido neste mistério?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Também já em tempos me desapareceu um hepathus.

Foi encontrado feito em sola de sapato passados uns meses, de baixo do móvel do aquario  :yb665:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Esses caranguejos não serão necrofagos? Penso que não terão rapidez suficiente para apanhar um peixe vivo, a menos que o peixe esteja doente ou a dormir. Estarei enganado?

----------


## Gil Miguel

> Nunca alimentei o meu mas houve um peixe que estimava muito (por ter sido oferecido por um amigo) que desapareceu num fim de semana em que estive ausente. Esse peixe não era pequeno e na altura não percebi de todo a razão do seu desaparecimento, actualmente coloco a questão se o carangueijo não estará envolvido neste mistério?



Boas Ricardo 

Se for o peixe que penso que te estejas a referir, teria que ser um caranguejo bastante grande.
Esse caranguejo tem/tinha que tamanho ?

A teoria das pinças redondas a mim nao me convence, em bastantes artigos aparecem caranguejos identificados como predatórios, com pinças redondas.. Isso é um mito!  :Smile: 

Eu nao lhes dou hipotese... só mesmo senão os conseguir apanhar.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas



> Eu nao lhes dou hipotese... só mesmo senão os conseguir apanhar.


não faças isso :yb668:  é um ser vivo como outro qualquer e tem direito a vida como qualquer peixe que tenhamos :SbPoisson9:   :SbPoisson9:   não pediu para vir para o aquario por isso tem de ser bem tratado  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Jose Neves

não faças isso :yb668:  é um ser vivo como outro qualquer e tem direito a vida como qualquer peixe que tenhamos :SbPoisson9:   :SbPoisson9:   não pediu para vir para o aquario por isso tem de ser bem tratado  :SbSourire2: [/QUOTE]

Estou de acordo com o carlos.... e a proposito de animais idesejados reparei que no fundo do meu aqua tenho uns bichos chamados ca no norte pulgas de areia.... fazem bem??? Devo os tirar??? eles desaparecem???

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi jose eu chamo-lhes alimento vivo,penso que pescebeste :SbOk:  
nao te preocupes com elas

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Mais de um ano passados, a unica estrela que resistiu

----------


## Jose Neves

:yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  

Tenho uma igual mas ja me disseram que nao ia durar muito tempo :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  

Estas de parabens pelo que tenho visto nao havera muitos aquas aqui no forum que permitam a continuidade de uma estrela, o meu nao é um deles :yb668:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Tenho uma igual mas ja me disseram que nao ia durar muito tempo  
> 
> Estas de parabens pelo que tenho visto nao havera muitos aquas aqui no forum que permitam a continuidade de uma estrela, o meu nao é um deles


Devo confessar que introduzi mais 2 estrelas na altura. 
Uma Fromia indica e uma Fromia monilis.

Ambas morreram.

Estas estrelas são muito difíceis de aclimatar, e em aquários recentes, com oscilações de parâmetros, dificilmente resistem.

----------


## Jose Neves

Vou emprestala ao Carlos Mota, no final deste mes ja tenho o rector de Kallk podera vir a ser uma ajuda para que a estrela resista

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Curiosamente, também a mim foi a única resistente - tenho-a à cerca de 1 ano e também a mim me morreu a monilis passados uns 7 ou 8 meses.

Neste momento a minha tem apenas um braço mas continua em grande forma - penso que se tenha dividido mas nunca vi os restantes braços!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Uma estrela com um braço não se pode dizer que esteja em grande forma :yb624:  

Um dia destes tens no aqua mais 4 estrelas

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Uma Fromia indica e uma Fromia monilis.


Alem de serem muitos sensiveis a oscilações, ninguem realmente sabe o que elas comem. A minha Monilis tambem so durou alguns meses, uma pena pois e uma das estrelas mais bonitas que ja viu.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Curiosamente e completamente sem querer, encontrei 3 espécies de hermitas num encontro de conspiração







Ainda tenho uma outra espécie, mas...não o consegui encontrar.  :yb663:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ainda a bem pouco tempo foi fragmentada, mas... não tarda volta a sair fora de agua.



Novos registos

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ficam ainda 2 dos muitos mais ofiuros que tenho no aquario.

Não tenho a certeza do seu numero actual, mas penso que uns 10

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Juca
Esses ofiuros sao da nossa costa certo? Eu desses tenho 4.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas Juca
> Esses ofiuros sao da nossa costa certo? Eu desses tenho 4.


Penso que sim, Marcos

Tenho uma foto tirada por mim em Peniche nas Berlengas

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
É incrivel a resistencia desses bixos, pouco os vejo comer ou nada e tenho alguns ja com uns 2 anos ca em casa.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas
> É incrivel a resistencia desses bixos, pouco os vejo comer ou nada e tenho alguns ja com uns 2 anos ca em casa.


Pelo menos uma vez por semana, dou aos meus um camarão (descascado) descongelado a cada um.

----------


## João M Monteiro

São _Ophioderma longicauda_, se não estou em erro

----------


## Julio Macieira

> São _Ophioderma longicauda_, se não estou em erro


Ou serão:             _Ophioderma longicaudum_?

----------


## Vasco Santos

Boas!

Aqui em casa o meu irmão tem dois desses exemplares e posso dizer que não passam fome nenhuma pois comem de tudo, até flocos apanham  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Ou serão:             _Ophioderma longicaudum_?



Pois... não sei. Ambos os registos aparecem na net (aqui, o _longicauda_: http://www.itis.gov/servlet/SingleRp...h_value=157511)  
Eventualmente um é plural do outro, mas confesso que o meu latim está enferrujado.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Para controle biológico do sistema foram introduzidos 2 _Mithraculus sculptus

_



Espero que sejam mesmo eficazes com a Valonia como dizem  :yb663:

----------


## Jose Neves

esta pergunta pode ser considerada muita coisa, mas quem nao sabe é como quem nao ve.
Para que serve os ofiuros ????

----------


## Julio Macieira

> esta pergunta pode ser considerada muita coisa, mas quem nao sabe é como quem nao ve.
> Para que serve os ofiuros ????


Olá José  :Olá: 

São detritivoros. Estes animais ajudam-nos a manter o substrato limpo, evitando assim que parte da matéria orgânica entre em decomposição e com isso nos estrague a agua do aquário.

Restos de comida que caem no substrato são assim muito eficazmente removidos por estes seres.

----------


## Jose Neves

Onde posso arranjar um desses???? quando fores dar mergulho se vires por la 1 tras que eu nao me importo de ficar com ele

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Continua cada vez mais gordinha a minha Holothuria edulis e a fazer uma limpeza do substrato fantástica.

Este animal come a camada superficial do substrato e depois de aproveitar tudo o que possivel, expele pelo anús a areia limpinha.

Ficam as fotos









Crescimento curioso  :yb665:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

É de facto horrível!!!!! :Admirado:   :Admirado:   :Admirado:   :Admirado:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Que bicho de feio... :yb624:  
Julio ele nao come a infauna ? Nao sei se recomenderia para quem tem DSB :yb665:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Que bicho de feio... 
> Julio ele nao come a infauna ? Nao sei se recomenderia para quem tem DSB


Olá Roberto  :Olá: 

Apenas come a camada superficial. Não incomoda o substrato.
A areia que ele expele é limpissima (branquinha).

----------


## Julio Macieira

Consegui a muito custo apanhar um dos Lysmatas debelius

----------


## Julio Macieira

3 "cacholas"

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> É de facto horrível!!!!!


Horrível ???!!!

Agora imagina que um chinês uma vez me pediu para apanhar alguns para confeccionar um prato para o pai.

Aparentemente é desidratado ao sol e depois cozinhado, dizem que tem a consistência e o sabor da parte gelatinosa da cabeça de um peixe  :SbRequin2:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Aparentemente é desidratado ao sol e depois cozinhado, dizem que tem a consistência e o sabor da parte gelatinosa da cabeça de um peixe


Parabéns Miguel!!! Só conseguiste piorar ainda mais a imagem que tenho desse bicho horroroso!!!! :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Por falar em "bicho horrível" (que diga-se de passagem, existem bem piores), gostaria de colocar uma pergunta onde o compras-te/apanhas-te Júlio? Há já algum tempo que ando a ver se arranjo uma para o refúgio e outra para o aquário, mas nunca vi em lojas!!

Um abraço...

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas...
> 
> Por falar em "bicho horrível" (que diga-se de passagem, existem bem piores), gostaria de colocar uma pergunta onde o compras-te/apanhas-te Júlio? Há já algum tempo que ando a ver se arranjo uma para o refúgio e outra para o aquário, mas nunca vi em lojas!!
> 
> Um abraço...


Olá José Francisco  :Olá: 

Foi o João soares da Shoal que me o arranjou.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Olá José Francisco 
> 
> Foi o João soares da Shoal que me o arranjou.


 :Wink:   :SbOk:   Senão arranjar cá em Lisboa, tenho que um dia destes ir passear até ao Porto! 

Mas seja como for parece-me uma boa aquisição para a equipa de limpeza, o que dizes?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Senão arranjar cá em Lisboa, tenho que um dia destes ir passear até ao Porto! 
> 
> Mas seja como for parece-me uma boa aquisição para a equipa de limpeza, o que dizes?


Penso que sim. Penso tratar-se de um animal importante a manter em termos de limpeza do substrato.

Convém não esquecer que não pode ser introduzido em aquários com peixes que incomodem invertebrados, pois podem libertar toxinas e matar os peixes do aquário.

Quanto a sua eficácia considero-o do melhor que podemos ter.

----------


## Bruno Pereira

Estive hoje na sohal a ver esse bicho no aquario na montra, é sem duvida expectacular, parece que faz caganitas de ovelha  :Smile:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Olá Roberto 
> 
> Apenas come a camada superficial. Não incomoda o substrato.
> A areia que ele expele é limpissima (branquinha).



Julio incomodar o substrato nao e o problema, a questao e sera que ao comer a camada superficial esta comendo a infauna que a torna viva ? A infauna vive na camada superficial e nao acredito que este animal esta apenas comendo detrito ou restos de comida.

Ron Shimek:




> UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES SHOULD YOU ADD "SAND-SIFTING" ANIMALS SUCH AS BURROWING SEA STARS OR SOME GOBIES. These animals are "sifting" the sediment to eat the sand critters that you need to have thrive.


http://www.ronshimek.com/Deep%20Sand%20Beds.htm

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Roberto  :Olá: 

Estes pepinos comem só mesmo a camada muito superficial, não vão a camadas profundas. Pode-se observar que o animal não incomoda o substrato.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Julio as camadas mais profundas so contem bacteria e a zona aerobica que contem a maior parte do que pense que se chama em Portugues meio fauna. Por exemplo os Gobios sp. Valenciennea fazem o mesmo trabalho so filtram a areia superficial, mas consomem praticamente toda a vida nesta zona.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Companheiro Roberto  :Olá: 

Eu estou ciente da necessidade de preservar-mos as camadas vivas superficiais do substrato . Penso que é mais perigoso para o sistema, quando os animais vão mais profundos em termos de substrato.

Estrelas da areia como as em baixo, são bem mais problemáticas em termos de compatibilidade com DSB



Imagem: Liveaquaria

----------


## Julio Macieira

4 Fotos - 4 Peixes

----------


## Julio Macieira

Os peixes de hoje  :SbOk2: 

_Ctenochaetus strigosus_









_Zebrasoma gemmatum_









_Zebrasoma flavescens_

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Boas companheiro Juca.

-Todos nós gostamos de ver o teu aquario com corais e peixes lindos e ao vivo ainda são mais espectaculares. :Olá:  
-Tu estas a ficar um Ás em tirar fotos  :SbOk:  ,mas nunca tiras ao que estas por de trás disso tudo "sump" e o restante equipamento que está ai na sala ,que também faz parte dessa maravilha ou não.  :yb665:  

Ps: Mostra lá isso ao pessoal . :SbSourire2:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Boas companheiro Juca.
> 
> -Todos nós gostamos de ver o teu aquario com corais e peixes lindos e ao vivo ainda são mais espectaculares. 
> -Tu estas a ficar um Ás em tirar fotos  ,mas nunca tiras ao que estas por de trás disso tudo "sump" e o restante equipamento que está ai na sala ,que também faz parte dessa maravilha ou não.  
> 
> Ps: Mostra lá isso ao pessoal . 
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.


Ganda Rogerio...sempre de olho na "espionagem Industrial". :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

A pedido do companheiro Pedro Nuno, fiz umas macros ao meu _Paracirrhites forsteri
_
Espero que gostem.

----------


## Jose Neves

Grandes fotos :tutasla:  

consegimos ver se o peixe tem alguma deficiencia a nivel ocular :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Coloca uma foto da panoramica do aqua.... 

e espionagem talvez :Coradoeolhos:  mostra la os bastidores

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Magnifico macros  :Pracima:

----------


## Maria Fernanda

Olá Julio a única coisa que posso dizer que é magnífico  :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Admirado:   :Admirado:   :Admirado:   :Admirado:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  um colírio para os olhos .Poderia me dar alguns conselhos!!!!
  Meu nano reef  

http://www.ipaq.org.br/modules.php?n...=186792#186792

----------


## Maria Fernanda

Olá Julio a única coisa que posso dizer que é magnífico um colírio para os olhos .Poderia me dar alguns conselhos!!!!
  Meu nano reef  
http://www.reefforum.net/member.php?u=3922

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo  :Olá: 

Seguem então as fotos gerais a pedido dos companheiros.

----------


## Maria Fernanda

Olá palávras para que!!! :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :SbOk5:   :SbOk5:   :Pracima:   :SbOk:

----------


## João Magano

Na passada segunda-feira fiz uma visita ao Julio  :Pracima: , fui lá almoçar e depois do (óptimo) almoço lá fomos á inevitavél e desejada visita ao aquário.

Tive azar pois ainda apanhei o aquário no periodo nocturno, os peixes estavam a fazer óó e não deu para apreciar as cores do aquario, mas ainda assim houve uma coisa que era notória, que me impressionou e por essa razão escrevo estas linhas: *- A dimensão do corais !* é tudo grande ! 

O que normalmente se chama um coral, pelo menos aqui nas lojas de Lisboa, no aquário do Juca não seria mais que uma mudita ou frag de tamanho razoavél  :Coradoeolhos: .

 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Manuel Faria

Tens razão João.

Pelo que se pode ver pelas fotos colocadas acima é realmente espectacular.
Se nas fotos são enormes, ao vivo então, devem ser gigantes :Palmas:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Pois é companheiros, não é nada do que estão a pensar.  :yb624: 

Ao fim de quase 2 anos, entraram os meus primeiros "moles"







Pequeninos é certo mas foi o melhor que o meu companheiro Zé Paulo, dono de uma pequenina loja em Coimbra (A Fitonia) me conseguiu arranjar.

Apenas com minutos de entrada no aquário, já demonstram umas cores engraçadas  :yb665: 

Quando tiver paciência, capricho umas macros destes corais.

Fico ainda receptivo a ofertas de outras cores  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Juca
Mudaste as bombas do teu aquario?

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Espectáculo Juca, espectáculo!  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Quanto a serem os primeiros moles, não é bem assim....há muito que já tinhas os meus moles preferidos (zoanthus e ricordeas).

Estes novos são muito bons sem dúvida! :SbOk5:

----------


## Miguel Braz

Boas :Olá:  ,bem Julio n ha palavras :EEK!:  ................k lindo  :tutasla:  !!!
cumps e mts parabens :Palmas:  !!!!

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas Juca
> Mudaste as bombas do teu aquario?


Olá Marcos

Foram feitas algumas alterações. Umas ao layout outras a circulação.

Neste momento tenho em funcionamento 

10 Nano streams 6045
1  Trubelle 6100  
1  Turbelle 6000

Ricardo

Tens razão esqueci-me. Já tinha uns zoanthus, os outros nasceram expontaneamente no aquario.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Olá Marcos
> 
> Foram feitas algumas alterações. Umas ao layout outras a circulação.
> 
> Neste momento tenho em funcionamento 
> 
> 10 Nano streams 6045
> .



 :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  e nem se veem muito bom entao e o que axas a nivel de detritos no areao?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> e nem se veem muito bom entao e o que axas a nivel de detritos no areao?


Continua o mesmo que sempre tive.

Por mais que me digam que as bombas são de 4500L/H continuo confuso  :EEK!: 
Trata-se de uma circulação tão dispersa que nem sei mesmo como será possivel de medir.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Tive ja para meter umas tantas no aquario mas uma converça com Joao Ribeiro mudei de ideias, pq penso que para mexer muita quantidade de agua so mesmo como tu tendo muitasssssss mesmo, penso que teras o beneficio de ter mais contra corrente no aquario ou nao?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ando a observar a reacção dos corais. 

Coloquei a circulação mais superficial, poderá tudo ficar assim, ou poderá ter de ser tudo substituido. Para já a reacção dos corais tem sido boa.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Metes-te as bombas de lado ou tens algumas no vidro de traz?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Todas nas laterais de cada lado.

Na verdade nem parece ter tantas  :yb665:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Pois a grande vantagem é o seu tamanho por isso andava com ideias de meter umas tantas tb.A nivel de limpesa é que sao piores, precisam de ser limpas mais vezes para nao entupirem.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos  :Olá: 

Ainda em fase de arrumações

Antes



Depois



Continuo sem saber onde vou por alguns dos corais  :yb665: 

A ver vamos...

O outro lado, mantém-se para já na mesma com poucas alterações, estando já definida a saída da histrix que se encontra em leilão no nosso fórum.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Juca
Tas com ideias de ficar sem rocha? Parece que andas a tirar muitas rocha ou nao?

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Boas Juca
> Tas com ideias de ficar sem rocha? Parece que andas a tirar muitas rocha ou nao?


estava a reparar nisso tb....   parece ter saido mta rocha

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas Juca
> Tas com ideias de ficar sem rocha? Parece que andas a tirar muitas rocha ou nao?


Tem rocha quanto chegue  :yb665:  

No fim de comprar...sim pagar por 2 caranguejos Mithrax, hoje mesmo foi um deles (o que consegui apanhar) para a sump.

O sacana estava "descaradamente" a comer a minha formosa verde. Alertado pela minha esposa, pude observar na parte inferior dela, várias zonas comletamente ratadas e completamente brancas  :yb663:  

Espero que não seja necessário vir a tomar medidas mais drásticas. Não estou a gostar nada do que vi.

O coral esta farto de ser cortado. Voltam a estar algumas pontas a tona da agua. Não fica nada fácil gerir a circulação, que sendo mais superficial, lhe dá cabo das pontas, e que se demonstra sempre insuficiente nas partes inferiores, por estar rodeado de outros corais.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

já sabes julio  ( alicate ) e se nao souberes o que fazer aos frags diz ok :Coradoeolhos:  
ou entao que tal um aquario maior :Whistle:   :Whistle:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Sera que eles se virarem aos corais depois de acabar com a Valonia ou foi de imediato que comecarem ? Qual era o tamanho dos caranguejos ? Nao e incomum eles se virarem aos moles quando teem fome ou fiquem maiores mas costuma ser a Zoanthids e moles nao Acroporas  :EEK!:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Sera que eles se virarem aos corais depois de acabar com a Valonia ou foi de imediato que comecarem ? Qual era o tamanho dos caranguejos ? Nao e incomum eles se virarem aos moles quando teem fome ou fiquem maiores mas costuma ser a Zoanthids e moles nao Acroporas


Olá Roberto  :Olá: 

Não são muito grandes.... apenas o estrago  :Icon Cry: 

Em fase de testes com o novo telemovel, ficam umas fotos sem grandes afinações...para já

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

esses 5 megas sempre faz a diferença :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  é a melhor foto de telemovel que vi até hoje

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Olá Roberto 
> 
> Não são muito grandes.... apenas o estrago 
> 
> Em fase de testes com o novo telemovel, ficam umas fotos sem grandes afinações...para já


Aparentemente mais um N95, o teu GPS funciona bem? Não tens problemas com a captação dos satélites?

O meu caranguejo tb teve que ir para a sump teve exactamente o mesmo comportamento dos teus.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Aparentemente mais um N95, o teu GPS funciona bem? Não tens problemas com a captação dos satélites?
> 
> O meu caranguejo tb teve que ir para a sump teve exactamente o mesmo comportamento dos teus.


 :SbSourire2:   Correcto


A verdade é que ainda ando a ver como isto "funcemina", mas já consegui marcar alguns pontos nele. Como GPS não passa de uma brincadeira.

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Julio




> Como GPS não passa de uma brincadeira.


Não funciona bem como GPS?

Um abraço

João Alves

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas Julio
> 
> 
> 
> Não funciona bem como GPS?
> 
> Um abraço
> 
> João Alves


Olá João  :Olá: 

Ainda não tive grandes experiências de navegação com ele. Para já tem funcionado apenas como marcação de posições o que já não é mau.

----------


## João A Alves

Boas

Ok, é que estou a pensar comprar um por isso a minha pergunta.

Cumprs 

João Alves

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Boas
> 
> Ok, é que estou a pensar comprar um por isso a minha pergunta.
> 
> Cumprs 
> 
> João Alves


O com que testo com 4 satelites não consegue fazer o fix, se tiver paciência este fim de semana testarei com um receptor em separdo e mais tarde com o Route66 para tentar descobrir a falha.

Prepara-te para o carregares diáriamente.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Icon Cry: 


Hoje 7:30 da manhã foi a hora do encontro "imediato" para o meu Six line encontrado no chão da minha sala.





Fica para a historia um peixe que tinha tando de lindissimo como de terrivel  :Icon Cry:

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Miguel

Ok. Vou aguardar até concluíres essa experiência.
Depois dz alguma coisa.

Um abraço

João Alves

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Julio

É uma pena, mas sabes porquê saltou?

Cumprs

João Alves

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas Julio

Lamento o que aconteceu.

Começo a desconfiar que seja comum esses peixes saltarem. 
Tive um que saltou, mas felizmente a minha mulher deu com ele no chão ainda vivo. Mais tarde um amigo meu ficou com ele e este acabou por saltar novamente do aquário, mas desta vez com um final mais infeliz.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Isso tens razao Juca, nunca vi pior peixe que esse, o meu tb mau como cobras, meter peixes pequenos no meu aquario por vezes se torna impossivel, tumara que o meu foce saltador tb, hehehehhe.

----------


## NunoFilipe

Boas,  :Olá:  
O Six Line também é conhecido por Nádia Gomes (saltadora de salto em comprimento). Provavelmente andam a preparar-se para os Olímpicos.
Se tivessem um joelho como o Mantorras... :yb624:  
Cumprimentos.
Nuno Filipe

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Hoje, ainda sem luz no aquario, foi dia do companheiro Rogério vir buscar a sua histrix.

Ficam as fotos da sua remoção









Espero que o Rogério tenha ficado contente com a sua nova aquisição.

Logo mais mostro umas fotos do aquario um pouco mais "clean" em minha opinião  :yb665:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas Julio
> 
> É uma pena, mas sabes porquê saltou?
> 
> Cumprs
> 
> João Alves


Olá João Alves  :Olá: 

Não sei  :Icon Cry:   Foi a minha esposa que o encontrou pela alvorada.
O peixe encontrava-se no aquário a mais de ano e meio e não tenho variação de parâmetros que justifiquem o suicídio do peixe.

Devo confessar que foi para mim um alivio. O peixe perseguía todas as anthias do aquário (fêmeas). Não sei se por taradice se que. Uma coisa é certa peixes novos, era complicadissimo de serem introduzidos.

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Olá João Alves 
> 
> Não sei   Foi a minha esposa que o encontrou pela alvorada.
> O peixe encontrava-se no aquário a mais de ano e meio e não tenho variação de parâmetros que justifiquem o suicídio do peixe.
> 
> Devo confessar que foi para mim um alivio. O peixe perseguía todas as anthias do aquário (fêmeas). Não sei se por taradice se que. Uma coisa é certa peixes novos, era complicadissimo de serem introduzidos.


Já tive um e quando são pequenos tudo bem mas quando crescem são uns verdadeiros terroristas, provávelmente tantos são encontrados fora do aquário devido a escaramucas.

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Julio

E eu era para colocar um no meu aquário, sendo assim tenho que escolher outro.
É claro que o Rogério ficara contente com essa histrix, com esse tamanho quem é que não ficava!

Cumprs 

João Alves

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Olá companheiros 
> 
> Hoje, ainda sem luz no aquario, foi dia do companheiro Rogério vir buscar a sua histrix.
> 
> Ficam as fotos da sua remoção
> 
> 
> 
> Espero que o Rogério tenha ficado contente com a sua nova aquisição.
> ...



Oi companheiro Juca.

A Histrix chegou ao aquario do Nuno Branco do mesmo tamanho que saiu de Coimbra só se partiram umas 20 pontas com 2cm a 3cm que ficou para o dono do Hotel como pagamento das rendas atrasadas. :SbSourire19:  

-Eu e a Tânia adoramos a bela tarde que nos propusionaste e o passeio pela cidade ,obrigado. :SbOk:  

Ps: Não sou o unico maluco que por aqui anda ,há aqui outros. :SbSourire2:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ainda bem Rogério   :SbOk3: 

Ainda em fase de "arrumações", ficam então umas fotos gerais do meu aquario















Para finalizar, a foto da geral da praxe

----------


## Luis Nunes

Oi Julio,
 não falta aí um soberbo e brutal coral.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Oi Julio,
>  não falta aí um soberbo e brutal coral.


Além de fragmentado, o resto da colónia foi entregue ao companheiro Rogério, para repartir com o Ricardo Santos   :yb665:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Nova candidata a "macho"

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Nova candidata a "macho"


Boas Juca,

E o que é feito do teu outro macho? Também é _Pseudanthias squamipinis_, ou não? :Admirado:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Sinceramente o layout do teu aqua já esteve bem melhor. Neste momento, só gosto da parte central. Nos dois lados parece faltar algo, de tão "despidos" que estão... tencionas fazer alguma coisa?

Reparei que retiraste também uma das fabulosas Seriatoporas caleindrum!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Olá,
> 
> Sinceramente o layout do teu aqua já esteve bem melhor. Neste momento, só gosto da parte central. Nos dois lados parece faltar algo, de tão "despidos" que estão... tencionas fazer alguma coisa?
> 
> Reparei que retiraste também uma das fabulosas Seriatoporas caleindrum!
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Olá Diogo,

Também me parece um pouco despido, mas se a intenção do Juca for fazer os carais que mantém agora, e com os crescimentos que eles têm, o melhor mesmo é dar espaço! Só não sei se foi muito saudavel a saída de "tanto" coral e rocha, do ponto de vista do equilibrio biologico.

Quanto á _Seriatopora caliendrum_, fabulosa sem dúvida, também me pareceu quando vi as fotos, mas agora parece-me estarem lá as duas (se bem que uma parece que não é bem uma caliendrum). Estão as duas do lado direito, uma na areia, a outra por de trás de onde estava a histrix, ao lado da linda _Acropora hyacinthus_....mais ou menos para aí. Será? :Admirado:

----------


## Luis Nunes

:yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  
E na viagem não se partiu um bocadinho...





> Além de fragmentado, o resto da colónia foi entregue ao companheiro Rogério, para repartir com o Ricardo Santos

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Julio nao tens vergonha ??? Pensava que este forum era para familias  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Eu prefiro mais o "layout" que tens agora. Penso que quando os corais SPS se tornem grandes colonias o bom movimento se torna essencial para para sua saude e com muita Rocha isto se torna um verdadeiro desafio. Como os corais sao filtradores nao vejo problema com o processo biologico com a deminuicao da RV, mas se tiveres problema podes facilmente colocar mais RV no sump em vez de no "display".

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas Juca,
> 
> E o que é feito do teu outro macho? Também é _Pseudanthias squamipinis_, ou não?


Pois...

O macho continua lá...



Uma das femeas é que se esta a preparar para mudar para macho tambem   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Olá,
> 
> Sinceramente o layout do teu aqua já esteve bem melhor. Neste momento, só gosto da parte central. Nos dois lados parece faltar algo, de tão "despidos" que estão... tencionas fazer alguma coisa?
> 
> Reparei que retiraste também uma das fabulosas Seriatoporas caleindrum!
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Nopss  ...Diogo

Uma esta em cima e outra no chão  :Icon Cry: 

A proxima saida planeada vai ser a Montipora, e já comecei a "fragar" a minha formosa verde. Os corais estão muito grandes. As Euphyllias enormes. Tenho de priveligiar os que mais gosto.

Não esqueças que tenho uma DSB e que não preciso sequer da rocha para nada. Os corais vão subindo a rocha tem que ir descendo.

Eventualmente irei aumentar ainda mais a minha DSB

----------


## Julio Macieira

Novo video  :SbSourire2:  

[media]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/juca_-_02082007002.wmv[/media]

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas,

As Tunze(onas) estão de volta, juntamente com a Vortech...mas o que é feito das 10 NanoStream??? :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Juca,

Gosto muito to teu novo layout :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :Pracima:  

Uma vez que tenho um aquario com 200*60*60, o que é perto to tamanho do teu, tenho uma curiosidade que gostaria que me tirasses.

Com um crescimento magnifico que tem os teus corais :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Olá:  , que aditivos estas a adicionar diariamente? São os mesmos descritos no teu setup!

Espero colocar fotos do meu aquario para a semana..... :yb665:   :yb665:  finalmente depois de varios meses de promessas. :Whistle:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas,
> 
> As Tunze(onas) estão de volta, juntamente com a Vortech...mas o que é feito das 10 NanoStream???


Olá Ricardo  :Olá:  

Estou desiludido com elas  :Icon Cry:  

Fracas. 
Preciso de muitas para a corrente que necessito.
Acumulam muita porcaria (passo a vida ter de as limpar)
Estrategicamente ainda poderei usar alguma (poucas)




> que aditivos estas a adicionar diariamente? São os mesmos descritos no teu setup!


Olá Marco  :Olá:  

Nenhum.

No fim de pinga e mais pinga, de tudo o que existe para pingar, cada vez mais concluo que o melhor é mesmo não pingar nada.

Uso kalkwasser na reposição e o reactor de cálcio funciona 24 horas/dia.
Recordo que a média usada no reactor (teoricamente) já tem tudo o que necessita o aquário.

----------


## João M Monteiro

> No fim de pinga e mais pinga, de tudo o que existe para pingar, cada vez mais concluo que o melhor é mesmo não pingar nada.
> 
> Uso kalkwasser na reposição e o reactor de cálcio funciona 24 horas/dia.
> Recordo que a média usada no reactor (teoricamente) já tem tudo o que necessita o aquário.


Salvé !

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Estou desiludido com elas  
> 
> Fracas. 
> Preciso de muitas para a corrente que necessito.
> Acumulam muita porcaria (passo a vida ter de as limpar)
> Estrategicamente ainda poderei usar alguma (poucas)


Tenho apenas uma e de facto concordo contigo. Necessitam de muita mautenção e são fracas. No entanto o facto de serem muito pequenas pesa na sua escolha e para alguns "trabalhos" servem!

Para o FOWLR optei por colocar duas Turbelle 4002 + 2 Turbelle 7400/2 (as 4 ligadas a um multicontrolador - as 4002 com um adaptador cada) e em contra corrente os retornos e uma 6045.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> No fim de pinga e mais pinga, de tudo o que existe para pingar, cada vez mais concluo que o melhor é mesmo não pingar nada.


Aleluia !!! Finalmente viste a luz  :yb624:  
Julio gostei do video, o aquario esta excelente  :tutasla:  
Agora que vais fazer com as Euphyllias, vais fragmentar ou remover ?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Aleluia !!! Finalmente viste a luz  
> Julio gostei do video, o aquario esta excelente  
> Agora que vais fazer com as Euphyllias, vais fragmentar ou remover ?


Vou estimar Roberto

Jamais me passaria pela cabeça fragmentar tais corais. Quem sabe um dia só fiquem essas duas meninas desse lado do aquario.  :yb665:

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

> Nenhum.
> 
> No fim de pinga e mais pinga, de tudo o que existe para pingar, cada vez mais concluo que o melhor é mesmo não pingar nada.
> 
> Uso kalkwasser na reposição e o reactor de cálcio funciona 24 horas/dia.
> Recordo que a média usada no reactor (teoricamente) já tem tudo o que necessita o aquário.


Grande decisão  :yb677:  

Eu tb já sou adepto do quanto menos, melhor. Hoje em dia apenas reator de calcio e mais nada

Abraços

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva,

Bom video, bastante movimentação a tona de água.

Concluo que as vortech estão a bombar...

----------


## Carlos Gião

Viva Juca
Nunca fui adepto do "pinga pinga" ,mas ...a dúvida começava a surgir! Portanto é para mim muito importante esta tua decisão baseada na experiência , num aqua tão bonito e com tamanha variedade de seres vivos :Olá:  
Pensas por isso alterar a frequência ou quantidada das tpa? Que qtd mudas por mês?
Quanto às Anthias, aconteceu-me o mesmo e com a mesma variedade ,mas só após morrer o macho.

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Grande decisão  
> 
> Eu tb já sou adepto do quanto menos, melhor. Hoje em dia apenas reator de calcio e mais nada
> 
> Abraços


Tal como o Roberto eu apenas uso reactor de cálcio, nunca fui grande adepto de KW e como tenho um pequeno nano é difícil manter valores estáveis pelo que optei por não o utilizar.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Viva Juca
> Nunca fui adepto do "pinga pinga" ,mas ...a dúvida começava a surgir! Portanto é para mim muito importante esta tua decisão baseada na experiência , num aqua tão bonito e com tamanha variedade de seres vivos


fica a minha opinião quando a isso :Coradoeolhos:  

durante muito tempo lutei com meio naturais para conseguir ter melhores cores,nunca o consegui :Icon Cry:  

acho que usar meios para isso não faz mal,e tenho a minha certeza que depois, desde que tenha cuidado de não desleixar os parametros e manter o mais importante que na minha ideia é KH e calcio podemos ir deixando aos poucos de dosear o que quer que seja que as cores mantem-se

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Hoje na mudança do meu sharkbag encontrei uma linda _Asterina sp._ que passo a partilhar

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Por lapso esqueci-me do aniversário do meu aquário 01/08/2005.

Para festejar a data (mesmo que atrasado) vou a partir de hoje dar inicio a um novo tópico onde continuarei a relatar todos os factos mais relevantes  na evolução do caminho do 3º aniversário.

Assim que abrir o novo tópico colocarei aqui o link para poder seguir a sua evolução.

2º Ano de Evolução

----------


## Flora Cristina

[Bom dia,o seu aquário é fabuloso,eu vou iniciar o meu,mas é micro, perto do seu.Foi-me oferecido e vai ser de água salgada,nunca tive nenhum e dizem que é um erro começar com água salgada,mas eu sou de ideias fixas,por isso se cair,levanto-me.
Neste momento estou a procura de uma mesa para o aquário,as que tenho visto,são....... :EEK!:  ,a sua é mt bonita,mas certamente vou mandar fazer pq o meu aquário é de prisma.

----------


## Ricardo Miozzo

:tutasla:  
Juca, simplesmente lindo!
RM

----------

